# Post your favourite/interesting analog digital watch, Any watch welcome.



## Rocket1991

Hi,
I want to start thread for analog-digital watch lovers. Please post pictures of yours or may be not yours analog digital watch. Favorite, interesting, special, unusual.
For me one of the favorites was 
Casio ABX-60







light , functional and legible. Seem like real technical marvel at the time.
Casio AE9W







Tons of functionality in tiny package. Digital analog part seem cool at the time.
For today's me it will be Seiko Sportura.







Stylish quality piece with smarts and comfort.


----------



## Black5

Some of mine...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## GaryK30

Casio *ARW-320* from 1994.


----------



## Carl.1

My favourite my only Pulsar Y960. Rotating bezel and glass with brass lines through the glass for the compass. A neat alarm / day date / time digital window.


----------



## Rocket1991

Carl.1 said:


> My favourite my only Pulsar Y960. Rotating bezel and glass with brass lines through the glass for the compass. A neat alarm / day date / time digital window.
> 
> View attachment 13046229


Pulsar is very neat and rare variation of analog digital watch. Very classic like and yet functional. I like toned down, yet professional and purposeful design of the watch.


----------



## Rocket1991

GaryK30 said:


> Casio *ARW-320* from 1994.
> 
> View attachment 13046219


When i bought my AE9 in 1995 this one was also on sale . But way out of my budget back then.


----------



## Rocket1991

Black5 said:


> Some of mine...
> 
> So many watches, So little time...


Citizen and Tissot are among very few places to go for non ABC analog digital watch. I can only salute both companies for keeping these fine watches alive and contemporary.


----------



## cuthbert

I have neither of them, but if I have to choose two analog/digital I would get one of these:










And:










IMO the Aqualong and the Arnie are iconic watches of the 80s, when analog/digital watches were cutting edge technology.


----------



## stockae92

I do love them analog-digital, to name a few ... 

X-33 Gen 2









Z-33









Breitling Emergency









MRG-3000









MRG-7600









G-Shock GA-800


----------



## wongthian2

stockae92 said:


> I do love them analog-digital, to name a few ...
> 
> X-33 Gen 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Z-33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breitling Emergency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MRG-3000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MRG-7600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-Shock GA-800


Can't beat that collection!
Montage fisherpenX33 mooncraters color by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## GaryK30

Casio Pro Trek *PRW-S6000Y-1*. My only ana-digi with a sapphire crystal.


----------



## Black5

Rocket1991 said:


> Citizen and Tissot are among very few places to go for non ABC analog digital watch. I can only salute both companies for keeping these fine watches alive and contemporary.


My Citizen's are hardly contempory...

The Wingman C080 dates from 1987
The TimeTrack is from 1982
And the Citizen Crystron 41-9010 is reportedly the first Ana-digi model ever released and dates from 1978.

I like my Ana-Digi's and have a smattering of Casio's and G-shocks as well who probably are the (volume) leaders in this market these days, but these older ones are more interesting to me...

Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## Fergfour

MRG 131


----------



## Chascomm

...and if this thread is not enough for you, look here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/best-dual-digi-analogue-2284178.html
;-)


----------



## Rocket1991

Arnie Seiko is great example of 80s design. Purposeful and efficient. I wish Seiko could pull it out of archives and redo it. Should be affordable and great candidate for recraft series. 
Omega Z-33 is THE unicorn (of any color you like as far as it rare color). You can't get more Saturn V moon rocket than that. In a spirit of retro futuristic! Great addition to the thread!


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

Love the X-33 and the Aerospace - the X-33 just pips it for me.





My most interesting is this gesture controlled touchscreen calculator from 1984.


----------



## islander009

My Casio









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991

Black5 said:


> My Citizen's are hardly contempory...
> 
> The Wingman C080 dates from 1987
> The TimeTrack is from 1982
> And the Citizen Crystron 41-9010 is reportedly the first Ana-digi model ever released and dates from 1978.
> 
> I like my Ana-Digi's and have a smattering of Casio's and G-shocks as well who probably are the (volume) leaders in this market these days, but these older ones are more interesting to me...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


Citizen still puts out some quality analog digital models such as promasters and skyhawk. Something "spiritually similar" to your wingman was just recently sold out at Walmart (on website). 
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Citizen-...s-Steel-Japanese-Quartz-Dress-Watch/358304929


----------



## Rocket1991

Citizen Men's Promaster Wingman JN5000-55E







found on Walmart.com


----------



## pantagruel

I have two beauties... my Certina DS Multi-8 And my Citizen Skyhawk.


----------



## DBCMan




----------



## Rocket1991

pantagruel said:


> I have two beauties... my Certina DS Multi-8 And my Citizen Skyhawk.


One of my former scientific advisors (prof at university) decided to get pilot license and also move up from his G-Shock. He asked for advice what to get for a new watch and should it be mechanical one. I suggested to get quartz and proper pilot watch.... Citizen Skyhawk. It was perfect watch for him. Properly techno, worry free, stylish and right where his heart was. Very impressive watch. He fell in love with this watch. Never saw Certina in person (don't believe many people did). It should be one of the watches to point you finger at please offer some of these: slim, dress appropriate and good quality.


----------



## Rocket1991

Casio Waveceptor, Solar, Tought movement. Slim, classic chronograph look. 
WVQ500DA-2AV







WVQ500LA-1A2V


----------



## Rocket1991

Two other Casios. In good memory of AMW320 , but i can cite Mark Twain on that.







WVA320J-1E







WVA320DJ-1E
Solar, waveceptor and other modern goodies.


----------



## filthyj24

My main squeeze.


----------



## lanjim

Can't forget this one!









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

Montage X-33gen1 sunset plane by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## simonsev




----------



## Rocket1991

AMWS320-7AV
Internals of standard Casio analog digital model (with all functionality plus Solar!) but in AMW320 like case. Properly sized hands and standard lugs give some room for strap replacement. Would look good on shark mesh.


----------



## kcohS-G

Ga-100 and g-100... sold both of them, but i think im gonna buy a g-100 again.


----------



## Rocket1991

kcohS-G said:


> Ga-100 and g-100... sold both of them, but i think im gonna buy a g-100 again.


I have G-100 and for some reason it one of the most "quiet pleasure to wear" G-Shocks. Nothing special but appealing and classy package. It all sized right. There are only few sour points: lack of timer is the only major one.


----------



## Rocket1991

Citizen GN-09-5 based on C240 movement and variations. Late 90-s.



































Many variations. Good lume. Always on time. Simple operation and good quality watches.


----------



## stockae92

The coolest Omega that everybody hates: Spacemaster Z-33 

It looks like it belongs in the Blade Runner movie more than on my wrist.


----------



## Rocket1991

Found another rare watch
Casio lineage







Casio-LINEAGE-Titanium-LIS-007














I wish these did not see end of production!


----------



## Rocket1991

I know, one of the pictures from sale by one of the members. Too bad for me i discovered it too late!


----------



## Funbags

which watch is this?


simonsev said:


> View attachment 13061095


----------



## Rocket1991

Funbags said:


> which watch is this?


GW2500BD
There is MTG and Mr-G variation if i am not mistaken. Also Lineage.


----------



## stockae92

Rocket1991 said:


> GW2500BD
> There is MTG and Mr-G variation if i am not mistaken. Also Lineage.


This is the MR-G version of it: MRG-7600










It also have a fully DLC version called MRG-7700


----------



## Rocket1991

Caravelle by Bulova : Not really your outlet for analog digital watches but it had some offerings.



































I would of bought #1 and # 3
I saw #4 in person it on a very fashion watch side in terms of fit and finish (MSRP is on a fashion side too)


----------



## Fullers1845

The Casio Marine Gear with gold dial has long been one of my favorite ana-digi's.


----------



## SgtPepper

Traser Black Storm Pro:









G-Shock GS-1100B-1:


----------



## Black5

SgtPepper said:


> Traser Black Storm Pro:
> 
> View attachment 13079229
> 
> 
> G-Shock GS-1100B-1:
> 
> View attachment 13079231


The digital section is so subtle on these that I can't even see it!



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## SgtPepper

Black5 said:


> The digital section is so subtle on these that I can't even see it!


Wrong thread, sorry, can happen. ;-)


----------



## nobody

All in one place


----------



## Rocket1991

nobody said:


> All in one place
> 
> View attachment 13080267


Nice Sportura! Never saw with this pattern on the dial.


----------



## Rocket1991

Fullers1845 said:


> The Casio Marine Gear with gold dial has long been one of my favorite ana-digi's.


Classic choice!


----------



## Black5

SgtPepper said:


> Wrong thread, sorry, can happen. ;-)


Sure can.
Done it a few times as well. LOL. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## Rocket1991

Freestyle (surfers brand) watches. I had #3 ones and it was quality piece. Very reliable one too.


----------



## Rocket1991

Timex Brave Wave!
50m dunk!





















Got a green one, but it never worked. Love cheerful look of the watch.


----------



## repsol600rr

For me it is the citizen JR4051-45L sailhawk. The right combination of features packed into the right sized case for my wrist, and good looking imho. Its my go to travel watch. Its been to 15+ countries on multiple continents, everything from climbing in the swiss alps to swimming in the med, to working on my car and just daily life. I set it once when I got it a few years back and its currently sitting at -2 seconds off the nist website I originally set it to. Its been as far as -4. Still, not too bad for a non radio controlled or GPS controlled quartz. 
I can't quite say if I could only have one watch it would be this but at the same time its really difficult for me to argue against it. Hopefully the picture shows. Been a long time since I've been here and don't know how to do it off my phone for sure.


----------



## yankeexpress

Momentum Format 4 titanium, 100 hours stopwatch, 24 hours CDT










http://watchreport.com/momentum-format-4-titanium-review/

Momentum Format 4 Titanium Review - WatchReport.com | Real. Honest. Reviews. | Authentic Watch Reviews |

Florida Keys Time titanium and sapphire.










PVD AMW-320














































Nautica = Timex










AMW-S320, nice old Solar ani-digital diver










GW-2500B with positive display is out of production, but can be found pre-owned










GS-310 & G-350 anidigi










GA-1000-4










MDV-700 Marlin


----------



## Rocket1991

I find a lot of innovative designs among sports watches. Not all of them are functional, but some are equally good and interesting.
Nike was putting some good watches back in a days.
Nike Mens Triax Swift ADX WC0035





















Looks like Timex internals from 42 lap Ironman in more ergonomic shell.


----------



## Rocket1991

yankeexpress said:


> Momentum Format 4 titanium, 100 hours stopwatch, 24 hours CDT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://watchreport.com/momentum-format-4-titanium-review/
> 
> Momentum Format 4 Titanium Review - WatchReport.com | Real. Honest. Reviews. | Authentic Watch Reviews |
> 
> Florida Keys Time titanium and sapphire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PVD AMW-320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nautica = Timex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMW-S320, nice old Solar ani-digital diver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GW-2500B with positive display is out of production, but can be found pre-owned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GS-310 & G-350 anidigi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GA-1000-4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDV-700 Marlin


Fantastic collection. Love your selection of 320-s!
What is Florida Key Time? It looks good but i never heard about it.


----------



## Rocket1991

repsol600rr said:


> For me it is the citizen JR4051-45L sailhawk. The right combination of features packed into the right sized case for my wrist, and good looking imho. Its my go to travel watch. Its been to 15+ countries on multiple continents, everything from climbing in the swiss alps to swimming in the med, to working on my car and just daily life. I set it once when I got it a few years back and its currently sitting at -2 seconds off the nist website I originally set it to. Its been as far as -4. Still, not too bad for a non radio controlled or GPS controlled quartz.
> I can't quite say if I could only have one watch it would be this but at the same time its really difficult for me to argue against it. Hopefully the picture shows. Been a long time since I've been here and don't know how to do it off my phone for sure.


Excellent vintage. I said before and will say it again. I salute Citizen for keeping this line alive. What we lack is both quality and affordable analog digital watches offerings.70$ Casio has great functionality but i won't wear it after "growing up". 1200$ Tissot is huge and for what it worth not really meet my needs. I ended up finding used Sportura, but i wanted new watch. Long story short i was right in "new watch = better choice".


----------



## James142

Very cool. Especially like the GW-2500B :-! b-)



yankeexpress said:


> GW-2500B with positive display is out of production, but can be found pre-owned


----------



## James142

Here are a few Casios:

AWG-M100B









GA-110HC









PRW-7000FC-1B


----------



## Rocket1991

AWG-M100B is good example of classy Analog-Digital design


----------



## Rocket1991

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/db/James_H._Newman_and_Sergei_Krikalev_STS088-E-5081_%2812-11-98%29.jpg









[url]https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/f/f9/William_Shepherd_sts098s98e5160.jpg
















Does it look familiar?
[/URL]


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Rocket1991

Nike WA0009. It has thermometer, some countdown to temperature (not sure 100%), timer, stopwatch, alarm... the usual. Good training partner with 0 dressines.


----------



## Surtur

Casio AQ-S800WD-1EV







I like that the hands sync to the digital time, and it's easy to switch timezones when traveling. Plastic case with terrible, terrible metal band.


----------



## Black5

Rocket1991 said:


> Nike WA0009. It has thermometer, some countdown to temperature (not sure 100%), timer, stopwatch, alarm... the usual. Good training partner with 0 dressines.
> View attachment 13109465
> 
> View attachment 13109467
> 
> View attachment 13109469
> 
> View attachment 13109471
> 
> View attachment 13109473
> 
> View attachment 13109477


Designed by Edvard *Munch?*


----------



## Black5

Tissot T-Touch II Titanium

The Alliteration watch...









Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## Rocket1991

Black5 said:


> Designed by Edvard *Munch?*


Yep, from producers who saw movie Scream 1 and 2


----------



## Rocket1991

Android did it too!


----------



## jdmvette

Why my stormtrooper of course


----------



## dim.ply

I can't identify this model, but this Pulsar is very rudimentary compared to the others here! The alarm works wonderfully (annoyingly, lol), day-date is strong and the digital time is great, but a bit finicky to synchronize with the analog time. That could basically make it a dual time zone watch too .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991

dim.ply said:


> I can't identify this model, but this Pulsar is very rudimentary compared to the others here! The alarm works wonderfully (annoyingly, lol), day-date is strong and the digital time is great, but a bit finicky to synchronize with the analog time. That could basically make it a dual time zone watch too .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's true analog digital watch. I like how it gives you both true analog watch look and digital functions in convenient way. Today only Casio keeps this layout, but no alarm. 
like 
*MTP1227E-2AV*


----------



## Rocket1991

Junghans Aviator. Radio controlled ultra rare and not in production any more (5 or so years)


----------



## Rocket1991

AQ-164W. Regular LCD would of been best choice.







Happy Friday everyone! :-!


----------



## Rocket1991

Tissot 
T-Touch Navigator 3000. Sound like mix of 80-s Si-Fi and Dilbert cartoon wher they came up with the name first and product later. Sapphire, good finish and no ABS functionality. Reasonably sized. Never seen in person but would love to have it. 














Watch is not produced any more.


----------



## Rocket1991

Tissot T-Touch pocket. One of most unusual watches because it is expensive, analog digital, abs, pocket and swiss made. Also it 100m water resistant which is totally bonkers for pocket watch. i was always imagining either continental diver with monocle attending some underwater tie optional event or some speedo and west affair. Despite these non conformist vibes, i salute Tissot for bravery. It takes a log of guts to put such unusual watch.


----------



## Black5

Citizen TimeTrack Ana-digi
30-0063
May 1981 Manufacture 
Has a rather unique graphical display for the seconds which is also used for 1/100th seconds in Stopwatch mode.









Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## JohnnyB

1990(?) Casio









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus

My Timex Expedition and Casio G-100 get those honors.


----------



## yankeexpress

Rocket1991 said:


> Fantastic collection. Love your selection of 320-s!
> What is Florida Key Time? It looks good but i never heard about it.


Florida Keys Time came and went whew.....blink and ya missed it, I guess. They came in several colors including blue and orange. They had a sale under $90 briefly and I should have bought every color, but not knowing anything about it, seemed to good to be true, so I just got the yellow.

After it arrived and I was pretty much stunned at how great a watch it is, being sapphire and nicely finished titanium case. The bracelet is not great but not terrible....fine for the price point. I went back to the website to see about the other colors and the prices were much higher and sold out.

If one searches around, they may still exist.


----------



## Rocket1991

yankeexpress said:


> Florida Keys Time came and went whew.....blink and ya missed it, I guess. They came in several colors including blue and orange. They had a sale under $90 briefly and I should have bought every color, but not knowing anything about it, seemed to good to be true, so I just got the yellow.
> 
> After it arrived and I was pretty much stunned at how great a watch it is, being sapphire and nicely finished titanium case. The bracelet is not great but not terrible....fine for the price point. I went back to the website to see about the other colors and the prices were much higher and sold out.
> 
> If one searches around, they may still exist.


90$ for this beauty! that a steal!


----------



## Rocket1991

JohnnyB said:


> 1990(?) Casio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic example! I love it. In a way it kinda like saber tooth when earth was young and these beasts ruled the earth... it really coll looking and clean design.


----------



## Rocket1991

Braun. Elegant. Simple. Minimalism in best sense of it.


----------



## Black5

Citizen C080 Wingman circa 1991 getting some wrist time today.









Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## Rocket1991

Casio SPF-51. Sea Pathfinder. Barometer, thermometer, yacht timer, alarm, stopwatch. Were present in variety of colors and strap/bracelet combos.
Top of the line was with Ti bracelet (although case is still plastic). Made in Japan. Only downside 18 ,months battery life. At least claimed by Casio


----------



## wemedge

Some of my favorites:

Casio Lineage Multiband, Citizen Aqualand (haven't worn the Aqualand for while, need to put a zulu on there):








And Omega X-33s; I wear both equally:


----------



## Rocket1991

wemedge said:


> Some of my favorites:
> 
> Casio Lineage Multiband, Citizen Aqualand (haven't worn the Aqualand for while, need to put a zulu on there):
> View attachment 13154919
> 
> 
> And Omega X-33s; I wear both equally:
> 
> View attachment 13154925


Impressive! I like both omega and lineage on nylon. looks lighter and more casual/adventure.


----------



## Rocket1991

Tag Heuer, Monaco 69


----------



## atarione

My Citizen Aqualand


----------



## Rocket1991

Timex expedition:







This is special edition model with hint of army reference (not true).
Timex had strong presence in analog-digital watches which now shrank to this set up. 
Before there many models but not today. Which shows how low interest level went. Some designs looked actually very neat.







Currently it probably one of the smallest and lightest models on the market.
Overall nice watch, but cheap plastic makes it prone to scratches. 
it can take any strap with straight no nonsense spring bars.


----------



## Rocket1991

Casio released new models:
AMW-830L





















and AMW-S820


----------



## Black5

Wearing the Tissot T-Touch II Titanium today...
That's a lot of "T"!

Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## Chascomm

You asked for 'interesting'. I tried to resist, but I couldn't...










What is so interesting?

This:










Hilarious, isn't it? Mechanical analogue shows hour/minute/second. Quartz digital shows hour/minute, second, date. Hardly seems worth the effort, but it does suggest an interesting possibility for some enterprising maker of low-cost watches. Who to suggest it to? :think:...


----------



## Rocket1991

Chascomm said:


> You asked for 'interesting'. I tried to resist, but I couldn't...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is so interesting?
> 
> This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious, isn't it? Mechanical analogue shows hour/minute/second. Quartz digital shows hour/minute, second, date. Hardly seems worth the effort, but it does suggest an interesting possibility for some enterprising maker of low-cost watches. Who to suggest it to? :think:...


i actually had one for a brief time in 1994. get rid of it as soon as possible.


----------



## Rocket1991

Pair of Nokia and Garmin smartwatches














Both represent good design effort and put together slim form factor, meaningful notification area and heart rate monitoring. All good sides of fitness tracking build into elegant package with 50m water resistance.


----------



## stockae92

Chascomm said:


> You asked for 'interesting'. I tried to resist, but I couldn't...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is so interesting?
> 
> This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious, isn't it? Mechanical analogue shows hour/minute/second. Quartz digital shows hour/minute, second, date. Hardly seems worth the effort, but it does suggest an interesting possibility for some enterprising maker of low-cost watches. Who to suggest it to? :think:...


Actually, the vintage Casio G-Shock MRG-130 also runs 2 battery for analog and digital, but the controls are integrated.


----------



## Rocket1991

stockae92 said:


> Actually, the vintage Casio G-Shock MRG-130 also runs 2 battery for analog and digital, but the controls are integrated.


Analog part is mechanical proper wind up. Very cheap movement.
It mechanical-digital hybrid.


----------



## stockae92

Rocket1991 said:


> Analog part is mechanical proper wind up. Very cheap movement.
> It mechanical-digital hybrid.


Oh wait, I think I missed that mechanical part, now I see it. 

Throw in a smart watch module and now we have something ..  LOL


----------



## Chascomm

stockae92 said:


> Oh wait, I think I missed that mechanical part, now I see it.
> 
> Throw in a smart watch module and now we have something ..  LOL


While we're talking about completely decoupled hybrids, the original Heuer Manhattan used a Japanese quartz movement and American digital module in the same case but otherwise unconnected.


----------



## Rocket1991

There are plenty of unconnected modules. Swiss brands been particularly fond of them. Less design work = more profit!


----------



## Rocket1991

Victorinox StarTech 3000!







Followed by 4000 of course.
It ETA 15 jeweled analog part and some altimeter, barometer, thermometer digital part. Funky early 2000-s watch.
Yes powered by two battery set up...


----------



## Rocket1991

Timex T56371 Ironman Triathlon or Stranger than Fiction Watch.
Yesterday i got one of my most sought watches.
It pure luck. I was looking for it for a very long time. E-bay offered either very expensive 350$ options one time a year or totally beaten up to the pulp.
Rest was called this model but was not actually it. Never reflected on the price thought.







It has dual battery/ mechanism set up. Analog part is independent from digital. Stopwatch with 42 lap memory, dual alarm, dual time, timer with 3 loops. 
Nothing fancy in materials. It was around in 2000-s and faded into oblivion courtesy of Timex marketing. 
Other variants included different color schemes, inverted displays and even solar powered model. 
It was really good analog digital watch with affordable price point all you may need functionality oriented at runners and fitness. 
And yes it starred in the movie. Even saved the man there.


----------



## DBCMan




----------



## Fullers1845

Here's an interesting comparison: Casio HDC-700 vs. G-Shock GA-800.

(Pic borrowed from the post.)


----------



## Rocket1991

Briel Abarth analog digital.
Not much info on the site. Small seconds look unique on analog digital watch. Never saw one like this apart Citizen Nighthawk line.


----------



## Rocket1991

Casio ABX50/51







I was one of the first twincepts and came around 1993-94.
I encountered it first in 94 and it was one hell of revelation. Not only it was digital age analog digital watch with impressive functionality it also could change appearance with manual switch of polarizer.
From positive to negative display.
It looked so fit for it times!


----------



## Funbags

I bought one of those new for like $40 on amazon. Wore it a few times and did not care for it. It sat in a drawer for years and I found it decided to ebay it and hope to get my money back. I was shocked when it sold for lots of money! I found it heavy and felt and looked kind of cheap. I am on the search for a nice and functional ana-digi in ti. I had a tissot t-touch titanium expert for years and loved it. It died and they sent me a new one, the new model. The new one was much clunkier and thicker and I did not like it.



Rocket1991 said:


> Timex T56371 Ironman Triathlon or Stranger than Fiction Watch.
> Yesterday i got one of my most sought watches.
> It pure luck. I was looking for it for a very long time. E-bay offered either very expensive 350$ options one time a year or totally beaten up to the pulp.
> Rest was called this model but was not actually it. Never reflected on the price thought.
> View attachment 13217707
> 
> It has dual battery/ mechanism set up. Analog part is independent from digital. Stopwatch with 42 lap memory, dual alarm, dual time, timer with 3 loops.
> Nothing fancy in materials. It was around in 2000-s and faded into oblivion courtesy of Timex marketing.
> Other variants included different color schemes, inverted displays and even solar powered model.
> It was really good analog digital watch with affordable price point all you may need functionality oriented at runners and fitness.
> And yes it starred in the movie. Even saved the man there.


----------



## Rocket1991

Did not liked it either. Also Tissot quality is so so. You expect it from 40-100$ Timex but not from 1000-1500 (depending on greed).
There are very nice Casio Oceanus models, not sure they available at your location. They less hefty than G-Shocks and on thinner side. But if you Ok with G-shock it perfect choice. 
There is also bunch of Breteling look a likes. I will post them later.


----------



## Rocket1991

Swiss Military Delta Evo




























Swiss military is peculiar brand. They produce most water resistant watch in the world on one and and probably most "inexpensive" swiss parts grade watches on other end. One with single jewel movements. 
this one comes with well known movement and hefty 300m WR.


----------



## Rocket1991

Omega Skywalker X33 is de-facto official watch on international space station
Here pre flight photo of 49 expedition
All three crew members wear X33


----------



## stockae92

The Z-33 is not a looker, but the module is excellent and everything is solid like a tank.


----------



## AirWatch

*All the watch you need really*


----------



## MStillwood

How's this? A digital watch pretending to be a digital/analog.


----------



## DBCMan

Pulsar Y951

(pics from online auction)


----------



## Rocket1991

MStillwood said:


> How's this? A digital watch pretending to be a digital/analog.


These are universal watches. Ability to change look is very tempting quality of smartwatch. If only it was high resolution


----------



## Rocket1991

DBCMan said:


> Pulsar Y951
> 
> (pics from online auction)
> View attachment 13263771
> 
> 
> View attachment 13263773


Great find!


----------



## Poor Old Dave

Casio AEG-100 ana-digital by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr

I have doubts about hands with no mechanical attachment. But this was pretty cheap at Wallyworld.


----------



## Rocket1991

Poor Old Dave said:


> Casio AEG-100 ana-digital by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr
> 
> I have doubts about hands with no mechanical attachment. But this was pretty cheap at Wallyworld.


They do have mechanical attachment, just better.


----------



## Carrot01

This is my favorite ana-digi for the $$$ 
I just bought it from a member that advertised it on here a few days ago - he bought in new in 2011 & its never been worn!


----------



## Rocket1991

Carrot01 said:


> This is my favorite ana-digi for the $$$
> I just bought it from a member that advertised it on here a few days ago - he bought in new in 2011 & its never been worn!
> 
> View attachment 13274621
> 
> 
> View attachment 13274635


Looks like Rado, they had similar watch.


----------



## Carrot01

Rocket1991 said:


> Looks like Rado, they had similar watch.


yeah, its a swiss made Dunhill DM7. My wife has a ana-digi Ceramic Rado Diastar, but its rectangular face, not square like this one.


----------



## Black5

Classic style.
Citizen Ana-Digi from the 80's









Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## DBCMan

Casio EDB-300


----------



## Rocket1991

DBCMan said:


> Casio EDB-300
> 
> View attachment 13285869
> 
> 
> View attachment 13285871


Great find!


----------



## Black5

Citizen Wingman C080 World Timer
Long time favourite of mine.










Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## Carrot01

My wife’s Rado Diastar Ceramic (tough to photograph!)


----------



## righjarre

My beloved Casio.


----------



## righjarre

Figures! My first post and I mess it up! Doh!


----------



## Rocket1991

righjarre said:


> My beloved Casio.
> View attachment 13312505


Fantastic example!


----------



## Black5

Tissot T-touch II Titanium Today To Tell The Time...









Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## Rocket1991

AQ150w


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Fergfour

Casio Oceanus OCW-T410TD


----------



## Black5

Indulgent snack before flying home...










Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## wongthian2

PRW5100
bay window2 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## wongthian2

double post


----------



## Rocket1991

A lot of models saw production under Casio Edifice brand. Some been metalized regular Casio (in early days) and some like today represent top of the line Casio Technology (but no expensive materials).
One of these non pure analog flagships is EMA100D-1A2V







i am copy pasting list of features from Casio website







apart from lacking solar power this one packs quite a punch
it's 46 mm case size thus it not small watch, but it is smaller than any G-Steel models
Bad part it's sold out nearly in every store.


----------



## Black5

Greetings from 1978...










Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## t minus

A few more of mine....


----------



## wongthian2

PRW5100 is super! foto from internet....
zegarek-meski-casio-protrek-prg-5100-1er_2 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr

- - - Updated - - -

PRW5100 is super! foto from internet....
zegarek-meski-casio-protrek-prg-5100-1er_2 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Rocket1991

Casio Twin Resist analog digital.
Information is really in short supply about these. Although, they been given special branding and model designation. 
Module is same as in watch i own. Simple yet old school analog digital.
But twin resist adds exceptional mud protection.


----------



## Fergfour

Has anyone seen one of these Lineage LCW M500TD's in person? Nice and simple, 42.8mm, and it's titanium with sapphire crystal. I'm tempted.


----------



## Rocket1991

Fergfour said:


> Has anyone seen one of these Lineage LCW M500TD's in person? Nice and simple, 42.8mm, and it's titanium with sapphire crystal. I'm tempted.
> 
> View attachment 13387161


Never seen one but entertained idea of getting one. I saw cheaper model based on same module. Simple and comfortable watch for no nonsense use. Love analog digitals so it was good vibe watch for me. Fitted smaller wrist to. Don't think someone posted one around here. LCW170 yes for sure, but not this one. It was sold in Europe.


----------



## Fergfour

Rocket1991 said:


> Never seen one but entertained idea of getting one. I saw cheaper model based on same module. Simple and comfortable watch for no nonsense use. Love analog digitals so it was good vibe watch for me. Fitted smaller wrist to. Don't think someone posted one around here. LCW170 yes for sure, but not this one. It was sold in Europe.


I was hoping you had/saw one rocket  I'm easily tempted by the sapphire/titanium combo in general, and besides Oceanus, it's not seen much in Casio's as you know. I haven't seen any used ones at auction unfortunately but I'll be keeping my eyes open and looking for more info online.


----------



## Rocket1991

It was expensive watch LCW500, not many people would buy now expensive analog-digital watch. Glad Citizen keeps night hawk afloat but it massive. Lineage was special because it really thin and quality analog digital watch. First thing i will do when i find job (recently was nixed after corporate moved testing to Detroit) i will get LCW600
https://casio.jp/wat/watch_detail/LCW-M600D-2A/
It's not titanium but i like it.


----------



## wongthian2

Found this GST W310d used in a Japanese used store and researched it. Finally bought it to keep company with the GW5000, GWM5610 and PRW5100. The G STEEL models are rather hybrids IMO. They are as if Casio decided to turn the square series into round cased SS and resin watches. They are cheaper than the new metal squares but equally equipped with all the G features.
dial entrance hall by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr
lumed hands by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Fergfour

Similar to the LCW M500 Lineage a couple of posts back. Comes with a positive display model too:









Both are titanium with sapphire.


----------



## Rocket1991

Fergfour said:


> Similar to the LCW M500 Lineage a couple of posts back. Comes with a positive display model too:
> 
> View attachment 13404467
> 
> 
> Both are titanium with sapphire.


It's not that expensive especially for titanium sapphire watch. Look understated all around watch with nice finish.


----------



## PR0TEUS

My Citizen Wingman. I really like the flieger look of this. The only thing I wish it had was ecodrive, then it would be perfect in my eyes


----------



## wongthian2

Just had the stock straps removed and my 22mm leather strap installed on the PRW5100. Now the ABC watch feels like a regular watch!


----------



## wongthian2

Just had the stock straps removed and my 22mm leather strap installed on the PRW5100. Now the ABC watch feels like a regular watch!


----------



## Dr. Wong




----------



## Fergfour

Dr. Wong said:


> View attachment 13414141
> View attachment 13414143
> 
> View attachment 13414137
> View attachment 13414139
> 
> View attachment 13414145


What's that anadigi?


----------



## Rocket1991

It's Pulsar. Was also posted on F17. I liked design asked same question.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/wruw-tuesday-14-august-2018-a-4767295-2.html

Pulsar PZ4009X and similar. They sold in Europe.
Pulsar Watch PZ4006X1
And other PZs. Gold one is 130 CAD so it not expensive, although it on bigger side. 
Pulsar Watches - Pulsar X
Pulsar Watches - Accelerator


----------



## t minus

I like these two a lot.


----------



## Fergfour

Won the auction on an Oceanus OCW T410TD-3 today.


----------



## hasnon

My first ana-digi, and what a first, the Seiko H558 "Arnie". Started my quest for a few more unique references.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991

Fergfour said:


> Won the auction on an Oceanus OCW T410TD-3 today.
> 
> View attachment 13427111


Congratulations ... again!


----------



## Fergfour

Rocket1991 said:


> Congratulations ... again!


It was a tough decision Rocket, the OCW300 with the single lcd window or it's Lineage LCW M500 counterpart, another S100, or the 410. I felt this one was the hardest to find, especially at an affordable price. The others I see at auction all the time so I figure there will be other opportunities for those.


----------



## Rocket1991

Fergfour said:


> It was a tough decision Rocket, the OCW300 with the single lcd window or it's Lineage LCW M500 counterpart, another S100, or the 410. I felt this one was the hardest to find, especially at an affordable price. The others I see at auction all the time so I figure there will be other opportunities for those.


It's stunning and rare. Lineage is around and will be for some time. So, thumbs up!


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Yes!









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

montage abc watch by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Fergfour

OCW T400TB


----------



## Rocket1991

Sea pathinder







Not the most comfortable watch i own. I adore it as interesting analog digital Casio from 2000-s. Reliable, accurate and original.
It also been around in form of Forester FTS600


----------



## Rocket1991

Forester Ft610








Not much to write home about just decent analog watch with digital addition, EL all over and single battery. Will tell you date and wake you up and show second time zone. Such simple set up makes it perfect for travel. 
Was present in form of Edifice


----------



## Fergfour

Illuminator! Interesting combination of dials, indicators and screens.


----------



## Fergfour

Hunting Timer. I guess it uses moon info as some sort of hunting indicator. It will actually have the word "hunt" on the lcd. I wonder if any hunters actually bought this. Not sure if bear tracks on a watch dial would appeal to very many people.


----------



## Rocket1991

Freg, these are great additions!
Hunting timer was on my shopping list for some time but i settled for different analog digital.
There is Edifice version of illuminator you posted. 
And whole world of never seen before analog digital like for example EFA 131D







Including Edifice "version" of your Oceanus. Obviously not exact watch.


----------



## Fergfour

I considered that 2nd Edifice, and a few other Edifice actually. There are so many different styles, and they keep evolving. At the moment though, my preferences lie with another Casio line


----------



## Rocket1991

Fergfour said:


> I considered that 2nd Edifice, and a few other Edifice actually. There are so many different styles, and they keep evolving. At the moment though, my preferences lie with another Casio line


It safer to stick to Oceanus. Less models. higher quality. since some of these models exclusively for "developing" markets they not of the good fit and finish. 
It really hard to judge them without looking in person.
Still there are very good value offerings. For example new Edifficed ( ECW-M300EDB-1AER) Oceanus 400 cost 200$ on e-bay plus post/customs. 
There are some exclusive models in chronograph set up.


----------



## Fergfour

OCW500TBJ. Limited edition, just 2006 were made.


----------



## Rocket1991

WVQ-140A. Analog part is quite straightforward. Digital adds waveceptor (CONUS only), day or date perpetual calendar and alarm.
LED illumination to compliment weak lume. There is no stem, watch is pure digital at heart.
Lightweight, comfortable and apart from lousy reception great little watch.


----------



## King_Neptune

All titanium T-Touch


----------



## berni29

qa_ii said:


> All titanium T-Touch
> 
> View attachment 13448501


Hi, I like the T-Touch's also. Underrated and a good secondhand buy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

berni29 said:


> Hi, I like the T-Touch's also. Underrated and a good secondhand buy.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These have been on my radar a long time.


----------



## Odie

Fergfour said:


> These have been on my radar a long time.


One of my favorite watches...


----------



## berni29

Odie said:


> One of my favorite watches...


Hi, I like that very much. Mine is just the Aluminium T-Race. Great outdoors activity watch. Looks cool also.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991

Solar Tissot T-Touch are nice and way lighter than they look, but i could not buy one because it huge on my wrist. T-Touch 2 is smaller and more suitable. 
There is cheaper and smaller one (plastic build of surfaces you touch , only compass) like one posted above.







But it was too flimsy for a price (new) so i ended up with pair of used analog digital Seiko and all Ti G-Shock.


----------



## Rocket1991

Roots. Canadian fashion brand watch. Standard Miyota affair. But at some point it looked appealing.
I do like these Miyotas


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Rocket1991

Seiko Macchina Sportiva Giugiaro design, référence H021 8030


----------



## Rocket1991

Orient. Not known for their analog digital watches, but some variations of Miyota look nice




























Last one was posted here in 2007


----------



## Rocket1991

Vintage Orient


----------



## Rocket1991

AW-81 one of the basic analog digital watches Casio has to offer
Yet it has all functions you may want, 24 hr stopwatch and timer, 3 alarms, dual time, 10 yr battery looks good and most importantly it one of the most comfortable watches you can have


----------



## yankeexpress

Florida Keys Time titanium and sapphire.


----------



## ned-ludd

Yes Equilibrium


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Old Navman

Does this one qualify?









I'm also trying to find out the name (eg. Adidas Pro Trek :-d) and approximate date of manufacture. I know it originally came with a chest mounted heart rate transmitter but it was missing when I bought it. The back says "Stainless Steel back, PC case, 2 ATM, Hong Kong movement, 10-0123, KY. Any ideas?


----------



## stockae92

I can't find something to complain about this one ...


----------



## Rocket1991

LWA120LA-1BV
Waveceptor. New model.


----------



## chronomeister

Digi - Ana.....Approx. $12.00.......

I've been using this one for moto rides for 3 years now...just had to replace one of the batteries.:-!

Note- pic taken years ago.


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Fergfour

Old Navman said:


> Does this one qualify?
> View attachment 13598371


Not really. Where's the analog part?


----------



## DocSLUGGO

These are the two that I own. Love these from the 80's and 90's.


----------



## DocSLUGGO

These are the two that I own. Love these from the 80's and 90's.

View attachment 13630671

View attachment 13630675


----------



## w4tchnut

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshockaddicted

Naviforce. Just ordered from AliExpress.


----------



## yankeexpress

titanium and sapphire.


----------



## Black5

Seiko Duo!











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Servus

G-Shock


----------



## gshockaddicted

gshockaddicted said:


> Naviforce. Just ordered from AliExpress.
> View attachment 13636319


Update. Watch has dual time (analog, digital), decent lume and backlight, easy setup. I like the size and pleasantly casual design.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

I'm wearing a Seiko H357 Duo from 1981on the last day of Spring. (In Oz).










The digital display is unusually set by the crown rather than the buttons and it's super sensitive making advancing the time, date or alarm settings in small increments incredibly infuriating!

It looks good but...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Londo Mollari

Casio Edifice EFA-121D-7AV

























Negative display EFA-121D-1AVEF was easier to find and someone is still selling them on eBay. Heavy folded link bracelet is quite comfy but you need muscles and a strong tool to remove links. I used the reamer on a Swiss Army Knife.


----------



## Black5

Citizen's first Ana-Digi.
1978 41-9010











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Rocket1991

AMW320


----------



## Black5

This old thing again...
Seiko Duo
H601-524A
Circa 1987












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Carrot01

Carrot01 said:


> This is my favorite ana-digi for the $$$
> I just bought it from a member that advertised it on here a few days ago - he bought in new in 2011 & its never been worn!
> 
> View attachment 13274621
> 
> 
> View attachment 13274635


Anyone interested in buying this one off me? I've got my eye on another (as usual..)


----------



## gshockaddicted

Update regarding Naviforce Anadigi accuracy:
* The watch has two mechanisms - one powers analog part, another digital part;
* The mechanism, powering analog part is rather accurate. It runs less than +1 sec during 24 hours. I found in some posts that it is Japanese Miyota quartz. No wonder it is accurate.
* The mechanism, powering digital part is a cheap Chinese movement. It is -6 sec during 24 hours.
Even with such setup I still enjoy this watch because of perfect readability in any conditions and attractive design. Resetting digital part once per week is not such a problem. It is just the reminder for those who want decent accuracy, that anadigi Naviforce is probably not the best choice.


----------



## DBCMan

As I'm not a big fan of Analogs, I don't care much for Casio's budget "AQ" line of Ana-Digi watches which are pretty watered down in features on the digital side, but I could not pass up these basic AQ Casios with an exotic twist.

AQ-6W : Has a negative LCD display (time/date/alarm/dual time) and unconventional numeration on the dial. The white numbers on the dial are actually an iridescent silver and "pop out" under good lighting. Turns out this design dates way back to 1985!


----------



## Rocket1991

Set of new analog digital watches from Casio
MRP700


----------



## ringoism

PAT-50: Got this on auction very reasonable, and very clean albeit with non-orig strap. Probably have it sold, so "upgraded" to this:

View attachment 13762193


PAT-50IJ Henri Fabre edition, apparently with some specimens left under the LCD.

Wish they made modern Pathfinders in this more svelte size, and especially with the superimposed duplex(?) LCD. Just brilliant, so much info available all at once, and all of it legible (albeit a bit smallish).


----------



## ringoism

Oops, the last one a PRT (ProTrek) vs the PAT (Pathfinder) at top. The current full-digital PRW-3000/3100/ PRG-300's are probably similar diameter and slimmer, but (having owned one) the displays are utterly uninspiring, the PVD versions extremely scratch/damage prone, and the proprietary straps a really unnecessary, 'unadvantageous" PITA, IMO. Casio has been a great innovator all along, but had it just about right three decades ago, as I see it.


----------



## ringoism

I've been researching ABC watches and scouring a certain auction site for nearly a year and never heard of / saw these anyplace till recently:









Supposedly 45mm which is about as small as you get in ABC's, and I think a very attractive piece, though I've got another Wenger whose factory-fresh PVD coating was extremely thin/weak, which would make me a little wary of these, too...


----------



## ringoism

Slightly better pic maybe.

Also:









Victorinox 24077 Sporttech - Will Smith wore one of these in a film where it factored in pretty significantly (can't remember the name).









Low-end North Edge Gavia looks really cool to me.









G-Shock AW-series (anyone know the model number?) - good looker IMO









Rather nice and neat PRG-550

I've come across some other nice stuff, but think (hope) images are in my hard-drive a thousand miles away... so it'll be a couple months...


----------



## DBCMan

Here's the 2nd variant I found:

AQ-17w - Similar to the AQ-6w with its inverted LCD, offbeat numerical layout and features, but adds a stopwatch and a second hand.


----------



## Rocket1991

Momo design.
Most under the radar yet fresh and functionally designed watches


----------



## BabyJoe

My fave is the Certina DS8, already posted. But I love the design of the Victorinox XLS MT! If it would have a backlight, I would own it.


----------



## BabyJoe

Can't comment on the quality, but the Alpina AlpinerX also looks good.


----------



## Rocket1991

AQF100


----------



## wgarbo




----------



## Rocket1991

Casio WVA105ha
Got it 2d hand and bracelet was way too small. Transfered it to Timex velcro and it seem to be OK. Getting original bracelet is same as getting new watch!
View attachment 13797379

Among specialties of this Casio is targeted alarm mode. You set up alarm time and it shows how much time left till alarm. Bit depressing if it shows how much is left of your sleep time.


----------



## alitaher2009




----------



## alitaher2009




----------



## alitaher2009




----------



## alitaher2009




----------



## killme

Casio Aw-711. Because of depth meter i love freediving with it


















Seiko H803










Both restored from almost "garbage"state


----------



## killme




----------



## Arclite

I think I have a thing for ana-digi's 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6

Favorite Digi:


----------



## stockae92

This one certainly has an "interesting" look going for it


----------



## Rocket1991

G-100


----------



## Servus




----------



## tockandroll

alitaher2009 said:


> View attachment 13801271


And where's the analog part?


----------



## yankeexpress

Florida Keys Time titanium and sapphire.


----------



## noleblooded




----------



## Carl.1

Where are the hands hiding on that one?


----------



## Black5

H601
Seiko Duo












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## amg786

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Tissot Racing-Touch


----------



## Carl.1

Soooo, folks. What are you missing about the analogue / digital part of this thread!


----------



## ZM-73

Mea culpa, posted in wrong thread - problem solved!


----------



## berni29

Hi

Some retro love today.......










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

G-Shock


----------



## killme

From Japan with love. My quartet


----------



## Rocket1991

killme said:


> From Japan with love. My quartet
> 
> View attachment 13906665


Fantastic selection!


----------



## killme

Rocket1991 said:


> Fantastic selection!


Thank You. I am big fan of ana-digis since childhood - always wanted H558 "arnie", and achieved it lasth month. Every watch purchased in condition faaar from ideal... exception h556 which was NOS in non working condition, but cleaned movement and started right away.
If someone want to look i can post some pictures from "before and after" process


----------



## Oxelhack

The anti-reflective coating on my Certina DS Multi-8 is sick! I never ever have to turn my wrist a little bit extra to see what time it is... not even in dim light conditions. It's super legible and because of this my G-Shock M5610 don't get much wrist time anymore. (sapphire crystal is a nice bonus)

Brgds...


----------



## catmandogmany

I got cheap 20mm NATO shape strap(108YEN,nearly 1$) today. and put on my CASIO EFA-124.


----------



## killme

Since i was kid i liked to open watch cases, trying to "repair" watches...
3 years ago returned the "hunger" to have again some interesting watch. Was searching for somethin interesting and unusal and Casio aw-711 catched my eye on local auction. Quite beaten, and showing "help" message on display. Decided to give it a try.









The crystal was worse than on photos, but movement went out, checked and lubed all the button and crown seals, changed to 2x new renatas and full functionality of movement wakes up. Replaced also the lume









Here with DW5600c during spa 
















The final effect


----------



## GaryK30

killme said:


> Since i was kid i liked to open watch cases, trying to "repair" watches...
> 3 years ago returned the "hunger" to have again some interesting watch. Was searching for somethin interesting and unusal and Casio aw-711 catched my eye on local auction. Quite beaten, and showing "help" message on display. Decided to give it a try.
> 
> View attachment 13910307
> 
> 
> The crystal was worse than on photos, but movement went out, checked and lubed all the button and crown seals, changed to 2x new renatas and full functionality of movement wakes up. Replaced also the lume
> 
> View attachment 13910327
> 
> 
> Here with DW5600c during spa
> 
> View attachment 13910347
> 
> View attachment 13910351
> 
> 
> The final effect
> 
> View attachment 13910361


Nice job. It looks great.


----------



## vwtech

I just saw this posted in the affordable forms today. Butler 0001


----------



## Black5

This ole thing...

Citizen 
Ana-Digi 
41-9010











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## lewie

I think this JP5000 is not seen that often
C470 by biglewie, on Flickr


----------



## Rocket1991

lewie said:


> I think this JP5000 is not seen that often
> C470 by biglewie, on Flickr


Looks great!


----------



## killme

Some time ago this Seiko caught my eye during ebay session - dial and hands in good condition only - about the rest You can judge by Yourself.
Decided to give it a try.
Movement 100% functional, touched only the trimmer to narrow it to + 2-3 seconds per month

Photos on ebay:






















Work started just after receiving it:



















































Few days later.









Recently replaced bezel insert with a bit of machining:









Everything done by me as a total amateur, but it puts a smile on my face every time I get it on the wrist


----------



## tockandroll

Ricoh Elemex Commander: Super rare, made in Japan but this model no longer made. It charges on a magnetic charger with battery lasting 1.5 years on full charge. Multiple alarms, countdown timers, chronos dual time, 2 LEDs that you can light up as a flashlight or synchronize with alarms (at 10 and 2), and audible or vibration alarms. Only thing I don't like is the dual time mode LED goes off in 3 seconds. When the LED is off the display is completely invisible under the watch face.















Smith and Bradley Ambush:


----------



## Black5

tockandroll said:


> Ricoh Elemex Commander: Super rare, made in Japan but this model no longer made. It charges on a magnetic charger with battery lasting 1.5 years on full charge. Multiple alarms, countdown timers, chronos dual time, 2 LEDs that you can light up as a flashlight or synchronize with alarms (at 10 and 2), and audible or vibration alarms. Only thing I don't like is the dual time mode LED goes off in 3 seconds. When the LED is off the display is completely invisible under the watch face.
> 
> View attachment 13937381
> View attachment 13937383
> 
> 
> Smith and Bradley Ambush:
> 
> View attachment 13937379


Stealth!
That Ricoh is cool.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## roverguy78

Citizen caliber U010. These have very cool dual digital displays that are hidden by a shutter. They have a lot of features including world time and EL illumination for the displays.









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

In honour of the best selling G-Shock of all time ...

Today I'm wearing the GA-110.












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## MDT IT

The story..
MIssion Impossible - Dw-5600 Nasa watch - Back to the Future ;-)


----------



## Habanos14060

alitaher2009 said:


> View attachment 13801283


I got a couple of those years ago at a Timex outlet. Great watch. Just wish the case were bigger and had standard lugs.


----------



## tockandroll

MDT IT said:


> The story..
> MIssion Impossible - Dw-5600 Nasa watch - Back to the Future ;-)


So where's the analog portion of those watches?


----------



## Black5

tockandroll said:


> So where's the analog portion of those watches?


Invisible hands...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## VMIkeydet

While not receiving the same love from the Heuer collector community, I love my Heuer Carrera Twin (Ref. 371.253 G). Interestingly, brand new, this watch cost the same as it's mechanical counterpart.


----------



## Victorv

VMIkeydet said:


> View attachment 13975677
> While not receiving the same love from the Heuer collector community, I love my Heuer Carrera Twin (Ref. 371.253 G). Interestingly, brand new, this watch cost the same as it's mechanical counterpart.


Never seen one of these. Really beautiful, is in actual production, or it's a vintage?

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Magnum_99

Casio PAG-240 ABC

It's just so useful. I use the sunrise/sunset feature all the time as well as the timer and altimeter.


----------



## VMIkeydet

Victorv said:


> VMIkeydet said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13975677
> While not receiving the same love from the Heuer collector community, I love my Heuer Carrera Twin (Ref. 371.253 G). Interestingly, brand new, this watch cost the same as it's mechanical counterpart.
> 
> 
> 
> Never seen one of these. Really beautiful, is in actual production, or it's a vintage?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk
Click to expand...

It is vintage. I believe the first it might have appeared is in the 1978 Heuer Catalog http://www.onthedash.com/document/1978-catalog/ (credit onthedash.com)


----------



## Victorv

VMIkeydet said:


> It is vintage. I believe the first it might have appeared is in the 1978 Heuer Catalog http://www.onthedash.com/document/1978-catalog/ (credit onthedash.com)


Thanks

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bradurani

Casio AW-20 Speed Memory 100 white dial NOS


----------



## roverguy78

Casio AMW340 (38mm)









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanjeepguy

Found this at goodwill today. Hopefully it just needs a battery. AMW-320C


----------



## Fullers1845

^Cool! That’s the old one with buttons on either side. Newer models have crown on the right, and both buttons on the left.


----------



## tockandroll

roverguy78 said:


> Casio AMW340 (38mm)


That's a pretty sharp watch!


----------



## DBCMan

Not mine, but I ran across these striking old-school pieces for auction online...

Pulsar Y651-5030








Pulsar Y651-506A


----------



## killme

So here is another Seiko (Seikos ? ) Recently realized that each my watch has it own story&#8230;
Was browsing bay in first day of 2019, and purchased on of it, and just after that another one as birthday gift IF I manage to get them working. Those 556 were advertised as NOS but not working. Decided to give them a try.
Both clean inside, minor battery leaks, batteries fitted to thick.









After initial clean up both started working, but first one without backlight, second one without sounds.
After another try both started to work for 100%





































Final effect


----------



## robertjsullivan

https://......./2SOWoVN


----------



## Dreamnine




----------



## roverguy78

Orient









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991

Timex quietly reintroduced several analog digitals
Price is 95$ US














Brass and mineral crystal.
I liked older expedition analog digitals and last gen shock was also nice. 
Will be interesting to see them in person. 
Thumbs up for sticking to analog digital!


----------



## Dreamnine




----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## ggyy1276

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JJ Smith

2001 Citizen Promaster, C830 caliber, WR100m
Ref. JQ9010
New to me in 2018

And just because it's an old fave...









1987 Seiko Sports 150, A904-5200
Purchased new in '87... everything working AOK, still waterproof.
All genuine WABI!


----------



## Dxnnis

Not really my favourite just my only ani/digital


----------



## journeyforce

Here are (or were) some of mine.

Watches come and go for me


----------



## Rocket1991

Ok this one not only comes with bluetooth but with backlight! 
HAQ thermocompensated... 7 alarms, different timing modes, timer (s?) quite a tool.


----------



## Hsvu

This is such a beauty!


----------



## Dxnnis

Rocket1991 said:


> Ok this one not only comes with bluetooth but with backlight!
> HAQ thermocompensated... 7 alarms, different timing modes, timer (s?) quite a tool.
> View attachment 14077965
> 
> View attachment 14077967
> 
> View attachment 14077969


Actually prefer the silver, strange as I normally prefer black?


----------



## Rocket1991

Dxnnis said:


> Actually prefer the silver, strange as I normally prefer black?


They have different models i just grabbed few pictures. Blue strap is seem like trademark for this one along with blue hands.
You can have it on silver, black and colorful one as option. 
It seem like really advanced watch and if money would not be matter i would of rocked one for sure. 
Not the blue/colorful one. 
It also perfect example what BT can bring to watch. Considering it HAQ you will/may use BT only for extended functionality. Which is really extended on this one.
I have nothing but strong respect for Breitling, Omega and Tissot keeping interesting high grade analog digitals alive.


----------



## Black5

This one for Anzac Day in Australia.
Remembering those who made the ultimate sacrifice for us to enjoy the lifestyle we have today.
Lest we forget.











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## killme

So here comes my grail.
Few months ago found on ebay good candidate - good conditions hands, dial and fair bezel insert. Price also on reasonable level when comparing to current level of them&#8230;In the meantime I purchased dress h556 to swap movement eventually.
It came from Israel, probably ex military.
Buttons were stuck with clay inside.
After my service I'am using it almost everyday. It us ultra comfortabe with Bonetto cinturini band, has scary loud alarm. Swimming and using it in sauna also without problems.
Perfect match for me


----------



## James142

Luminox 5241


----------



## Eric.S

James142 said:


> Luminox 5241
> 
> View attachment 14114593


Looks very Breitling inspired...


----------



## Dxnnis

Eric.S said:


> Looks very Breitling inspired...


That Breitling looks awesome shame I ain't rich lol


----------



## James142

Eric.S said:


> Looks very Breitling inspired...


Yes, it's basically a less blingy Aerospace with a massive discount and better lume 

I'd always had my eye on the Breitling but couldn't bring myself to pony up the $$$$.

Works for me!


----------



## DBCMan

Casio AW-21U World Time watch from 1990. Has 100 cities pre-programmed and 29 slots for additional cities you can program.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Casio AA-84. ;-)


----------



## Rocket1991

-WhiteLion- said:


> Casio AA-84. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14126379
> 
> 
> View attachment 14126381


Fantastic vintage!


----------



## roverguy78

Accurist (Citizen Navihawk C300 movement).









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Casio VQ-12.


----------



## roverguy78

Timex Zulu Time









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991

roverguy78 said:


> Timex Zulu Time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Great vintage!!!


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Casio GPZ-501. ;-)


----------



## roverguy78

Casio AE-20W









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

My latest ana-digi -- a Casio Pathfinder PAW-5000-1, manufactured in 2012 and with two previous owners.


----------



## GaryK30

Here are a couple more of my PAW-5000-1, this time in the sun.


----------



## romseyman

Favourites...

Casiotron s-12







And GWM b5000







Plus gw 2500


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Elektronika 59*.


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Black5

romseyman said:


> Favourites...
> 
> Casiotron s-12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And GWM b5000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus gw 2500





MDT IT said:


>


I think these might be missing some hands...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Richie070

Like this watch one of my favorites


----------



## polendo

double post


----------



## polendo

Dxnnis said:


> Not really my favourite just my only ani/digital
> View attachment 14064989


I have the exact same watch! Quick question&#8230; can you read the digital display at night with the amber light? At best I can only see the analog time. It was a gift, otherwise I would have changed it.


----------



## Dxnnis

polendo said:


> I have the exact same watch! Quick question&#8230; can you read the digital display at night with the amber light? At best I can only see the analog time. It was a gift, otherwise I would have changed it.


I can only make out the hands with the light but to be honest it's not a real issue unless you need to use the digital for stopwatch etc. Just enjoy it for what it is


----------



## polendo

Citizen Promaster C460 - around 19 years old

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dxnnis

polendo said:


> Citizen Promaster C460 - around 19 years old
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


19years and still looking good


----------



## polendo

Dxnnis said:


> 19years and still looking good


Thanks!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mich.g.pan

One of my favorite Casio's.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Elektronika 59B.* ;-)


----------



## casey70

Casio Lineage LCW-M100TSE-1A2JF. Atomic, solar, titanium, sapphire crystal, multi-function. Comes with metal band that I swapped for black silicone.


----------



## casey70

Always had a thing for analog/digital.

First one I owned in the 1980's, Seiko H249-5049.









And a watch face I designed for my Gear S2:


----------



## Black5

casey70 said:


> Always had a thing for analog/digital.
> 
> First one I owned in the 1980's, Seiko H249-5049.
> 
> View attachment 14213149


Very unusual!

Style reminiscent of a Patek Phillipe 5024.

Would have been considered pretty classy + functional back in the day...












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## casey70

Black5 said:


> Very unusual!
> 
> Style reminiscent of a Patek Phillipe 5024.
> 
> Would have been considered pretty classy + functional back in the day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many watches, So little time...


Yes, the style and unique combination at the time was appealing, also the multi-functions. This thread reminded me I still had it in a drawer. A bit more info about it.


__
https://flic.kr/p/20582989555


----------



## Black5

Citizen Wingman C080.
Approaching 30...












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

I don't normally do 'fashion' watches but this one appealed.


----------



## Black5

ChromeFreeDisco said:


> I don't normally do 'fashion' watches but this one appealed.
> View attachment 14233953


Am I missing something?
Where is the analog part?



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

Black5 said:


> Am I missing something?
> Where is the analog part?


Oops. Posted on the wrong thread!


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Casio AE-9W. ;-)


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Casio AE-11W. ;-)


----------



## randb

It would be cool if they reissued these. Really nice. What functions does it have? Disregard, the bottom of the dial says it all. Cheers.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

SNJ005












titanium and sapphire.


----------



## yankeexpress

PVD AMW-320





































Nautica = Timex










Positive screen solar Ironman












AMW-S320, nice old Solar ani-digital diver










GW-2500B with positive display is out of production, but can be found pre-owned










GS-310 & G-350 anidigi










GA-1000-4










MDV-700 Marlin


----------



## bradurani

Casio AW-200









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Casio AE-30W. ;-)


----------



## killme

9,5$ Seiko H601. A beauty after my restoration. 
I added a generic bracelet from the 80's, as this is everything i had in spares for 18mm lugs. What You think ?


----------



## Dxnnis

Nice job @killme


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Casio WS-300. ;-)


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Maddog1970

Casio Manaslu


----------



## London006

I still love this one... bought it in 2008!


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## Black5

London006 said:


> I still love this one... bought it in 2008!
> 
> View attachment 14302899


Look Ma,
No hands!



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Nice one .


----------



## judg69

G-Shock Gulfmaster:


----------



## roverguy78

H558









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## judg69

Great restoration. Looks fantastic!


----------



## Mr. Speed

I’ve got a few, but my Gulfmaster is far and away my favorite. Just about every function/feature Casio has is available on this watch, outside of GPS and Bluetooth.


----------



## Ctaranti

I am not a huge fan of ana/digi watches in general, but love this one:


----------



## Rocket1991

WVA430J


----------



## Rocket1991

WVA430J
View attachment 14351735


----------



## London006

Old Skool b-)


----------



## London006

Red Arrows


----------



## catmandogmany

i got new mn shape strap!


----------



## berni29

catmandogmany said:


> i got new mn shape strap!
> View attachment 14390891
> 
> View attachment 14390895


Hi

Nice. Where did you get the MN?

Tks

Berni

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno




----------



## catmandogmany

hi,berni.
you can find it at aliexpress.


----------



## judg69

Blue Angels!


----------



## Davidka

Reno said:


>


Nice watches. What make and model are these two?


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Black5

Today I'm wearing a Citizen Time-Track Ana-Digi from 1981











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Chascomm

Black5 said:


> Today I'm wearing a Citizen Time-Track Ana-Digi from 1981


:think: I can't help wondering what a modern interpretation of this peripheral LCD concept might look like.


----------



## Black5

Chascomm said:


> :think: I can't help wondering what a modern interpretation of this peripheral LCD concept might look like.


There are plenty of segmented smartwatch screens, and the recent Seiko Digital Tuna uses a segmented seconds track.











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## judg69

Nothing like the Blue Angels overhead:


----------



## Eric.S

Black5 said:


> There are plenty of segmented smartwatch screens, and the recent Seiko Digital Tuna uses a segmented seconds track.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many watches, So little time...


Really like the digi tuna face layout. Wish it were a bit smaller/thinner or my wrist grew bigger!


----------



## Black5

Eric.S said:


> Really like the digi tuna face layout. Wish it were a bit smaller/thinner or my wrist grew bigger!


I know how you feel.
With my skinny wrists, I can't pull off a modern diver as they just look ridiculous on me...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## 4nn4

Being boring with Digital Compass in some Casio Model, this Casio SGW500HD-1BV can give variety of option. With it's elegant model and metal bracelet, it's bold exclusive enough for daily using. While the price is economically with the plastic and resin glass material, however the black over silver colour give its distinction look. The second hand is still adopt the sweep hand model, something hard to find on latest Casio model, due most recent model only adopt 2 dial of hour and minute minus the second hand sweep. The most interesting it has Compass function over the analog second hand, which was released on some high class of Casio Analog Protrek model. Its second hand will be point to the North direction while the digital screen inform the watch's actual facing direction. It has also have Temperature function, only show the current Temperature. And most interesting it also has SUNSET/SUNRISE indicator and MOON AGE indicator, which is can be find also only on some Casio Outgear model (fishing or sport), but sometime the combine of it is rarely can be found in single module. Maybe the downside is only the dial's illuminator which is only yellow LED over the digital screen. Very good model... !


----------



## MDT IT

...awakening.
Seiko Arnie , first ana/digi of story..


----------



## Rocket1991

Old Sector


----------



## Rotaz

All metal G-SHOCK Gmw5000 I have strap adaptor coming this week so I'll post again with new strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Eric.S said:


> Really like the digi tuna face layout. Wish it were a bit smaller/thinner or my wrist grew bigger!


Wish it had a CDT


----------



## gaijin

Rotaz said:


> All metal G-SHOCK Gmw5000 I have strap adaptor coming this week so I'll post again with new strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I fail to see the analog part of your watch, nice as it is.

Did you mean to post in this thread dedicated to Ana/Digi watches?


----------



## yankeexpress

Florida Keys Time titanium and sapphire.


----------



## Rotaz

gaijin said:


> I fail to see the analog part of your watch, nice as it is.
> 
> Did you mean to post in this thread dedicated to Ana/Digi watches?


Oops sorry I thought it was digital only my bad. I'll delete.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Subafan

An old G cockpit series.


----------



## judg69




----------



## DBCMan

Casio AQ-709
Basic dress watch design. Has a black brushed metal face (iridescent under bright lighting) with a cool negative LCD display from way back in 1982-83. Case appears to be metal and glass is mineral crystal. Also has a gold accented stainless steel band.
Digital features: Time/Date, Alarm, Dual Time.


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## stockae92

[im]http://66.media.tumblr.com/9019038416960d83fafbcf78e0587a05/ae0a872c45940ec4-47/s1280x1920/e78b3e1eb8b922469bf0e620f78fb8084e5c5196.jpg[/img]


----------



## warren_S5

Not all ana-digi but there are 2 in the box! Missing a Citizen black ana-digi temp watch (square/black) from circa 1989 and a Citizen Skyhawk as they are still in a box in my parents house.


----------



## Christopher.Chang33

Ouuu I got two. 
Timex Zulu Time and, 
Citizen Ana-Digi-Temp!

Damn actually I have a lot of awesome ones that come to mind. Might have to get em all in 1 photo and post it later.









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## akierstein

Carl.1 said:


> My favourite my only Pulsar Y960. Rotating bezel and glass with brass lines through the glass for the compass. A neat alarm / day date / time digital window.
> 
> View attachment 13046229


Know I'm bumping an old comment but do you have the full mode number? Would love to try to find one to buy. Almost has a Giugiaro/Aliens Seiko feel to it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vornwend

catmandogmany said:


> i got new mn shape strap!
> View attachment 14390891
> 
> View attachment 14390895


Very nice What model is this?


----------



## Davidka

gslogger said:


> View attachment 14670235
> 
> 
> I would like to know about this watch, I know it's from the 80's
> Was it really made by Casio?
> can anybody help me !
> 
> I searched a lot about and found nothing


Create a thread and stop spamming.


----------



## Dxnnis

Have you tried searching the model no that should be on the back?


----------



## 5512Dave




----------



## Black5

5512Dave said:


> View attachment 14670597


Does that have a hidden digital screen somewhere?



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Black5

Walking the dogs with a Citizen Time Track Ana-Digi...












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Rocket1991

ERA500L-1A
Highly recommended !


----------



## Dxnnis

Really nice looking Edifice @Rocket1991


----------



## Watchworld99

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squatcho




----------



## Rocket1991

Dxnnis said:


> Really nice looking Edifice @Rocket1991


Thank you!


----------



## Chascomm

I just spotted this one on ebay. Needs some work obviously but has potential. Unfortunately not a good moment for me to be bidding on auctions, so I'll have to let it get away.










Built to a budget










...but decent running gear inside


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## jaliya48

Got these two interesting ana-digis last week. Why did I buy these? The smaller one bears a passing resemblance to my grail; Chronosport UDT! I've already torn them down and cleaned up the dials. Stay tuned!
As for my favourite-








My own take on the classic Citizen Navihawk C300!


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## killme

New addition. Another one rescued


----------



## Black5

killme said:


> New addition. Another one rescued
> 
> View attachment 14750491
> 
> View attachment 14750493


Good job.

That's a beauty...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Wolfsatz

Trying to put the case back... I shattered the Crystal.... those TX case backs are an invention from the devil...

but now... has given me the chance to try and swap out the crystal for a dome sapphire maybe.. the Case and bracelet on this one is absolutely worth it.

IM by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Davidka

killme said:


> New addition. Another one rescued
> 
> View attachment 14750493


What a classy watch. Awesome.


----------



## t minus

This poor watch hasn't hardly seen any wrist time. Even with owning it for 2 years. I hope to give it more soon.


----------



## Rocket1991

Guess Waterpro


----------



## hisaac

The Deep Blue Depthmeter Ana/Digi is one of my favourites in this category..


----------



## Watchworld99

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DingoDave

Watchworld99 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. I love watches that not everyone has. I've been looking for one of these myself. I bet you get a lot of questions/comments about that one. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchworld99

DingoDave said:


> Nice. I love watches that not everyone has. I've been looking for one of these myself. I bet you get a lot of questions/comments about that one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Some people think it's either a smart watch of some kind or a gps tracker lol. I got this one 5 years ago from eBay and glad to see there are still being listed today. An excellent timepiece that keeps accurate time. It wears well and I like that the build quality is semi flat making the weight distribution feel good on the wrist. Hope you get yours soon 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaijin

Watchworld99 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice watch, but I fail to see the Analog component on this watch.

After all, this is a thread for Ana/Digi watches - those watches which have both Analog and Digital components.

HTH


----------



## Chascomm

Watchworld99 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is there an analogue display on this watch?


----------



## lvt

Chascomm said:


> Is there an analogue display on this watch?


Apparently no.


----------



## Chascomm

lvt said:


> Apparently no.


Sometimes I wonder if it is a Tapatalk thing...


----------



## lvt

Chascomm said:


> Sometimes I wonder if it is a Tapatalk thing...


Nonetheless it's an interesting watch that's worth seeing.


----------



## Black5

hisaac said:


> The Deep Blue Depthmeter Ana/Digi is one of my favourites in this category..
> View attachment 14818133
> View attachment 14818135


The digital part looks a lot like a Citizen Aqualand.

Wonder if it uses the same movement?












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Chascomm

Just spotted this rare version of Elektronika 59B









I guess at some point the legal people at Integral realised that "Speedmaster Professional Chronograph" was not an appropriate name for this watch, even in Belarus.


----------



## Watchworld99

gaijin said:


> Nice watch, but I fail to see the Analog component on this watch.
> 
> After all, this is a thread for Ana/Digi watches - those watches which have both Analog and Digital components.
> 
> HTH


The title of the post also says "any watch welcome" obviously this doesn't have an analog feature. It is just a cool digital divers watch. And basically, who cares

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991

Watchworld99 said:


> The title of the post also says "any watch welcome" obviously this doesn't have an analog feature. It is just a cool digital divers watch. And basically, who cares
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did not intended it to sound like *any* watch welcome meaning any watch in terms of mechanical handwinder to whatever fancy.
I started this thread with single analog digital goal in mind and any watch welcome meant you may own it or not. You may saw it on internet and thought it cool or interesting.
Also it could be pocket analog digital watch in case you one of 3 people who own it.

Great Seiko dive computer by the way.


----------



## Rocket1991

As i stated in the beginning i love analog digital watches. Call it catalog, call it cool gallery of things i love whatever since i want to share love for these watches which i think very cool.
That like motivation.


----------



## Rocket1991

Late 80s early 90s Omega Seamaster
Omega was and is present with their X33 space watches on analog digital scene yet they less known than Breiteling. Both the only offering premium analog digital Swiss watches.
In the past they been more affordable as much as both can be. 
Seamaster was more subtle in size and stylish. Also question for these who may know... where the buttons? 
It comes with "circular" LCD both in positive and negative





























Pretty sure nobody seen one in the wild


----------



## Chascomm

Watchworld99 said:


> The title of the post also says "any watch welcome" obviously this doesn't have an analog feature. It is just a cool digital divers watch. And basically, who cares


The other participants in this thread care.

Context matters. This thread was created in the Digital Watch Forum and was intended to showcase a particular off-shoot of digital watches; the analogue/digital hybrid _in contrast to all the other digitals discussed on this forum_. "any watch welcome" is very clearly in the context of "Post your favourite/interesting analog digital watch". Perhaps you just mis-read the thread title.


----------



## Squatcho




----------



## Dxnnis

Come on rocket where are the buttons? If it has them, maybe some sort of capacitive thing


----------



## D50

Polar FT1 heart rate monitor watch. I like the instant time at a glance for these old eyes. Band is actually 24 hours a day comfortable. That one button you see? That's all there is. Hacking the second is pie and cake (easy as and piece of). Every second you see the .. *:* .. blink - so my shutter caught the space. A fraction of a second later you'd have seen 9:14.


----------



## Chascomm

D50 said:


> Polar FT1 heart rate monitor watch. I like the instant time at a glance for these old eyes. Band is actually 24 hours a day comfortable. That one button you see? That's all there is. Hacking the second is pie and cake (easy as and piece of). Every second you see the .. *:* .. blink - so my shutter caught the space. A fraction of a second later you'd have seen 9:14.


I'm not seeing the analog part of this watch either. :think:

"Post your favourite/interesting *analog digital* watch..."


----------



## Rocket1991

Dxnnis said:


> Come on rocket where are the buttons? If it has them, maybe some sort of capacitive thing


Likely they are


----------



## Watchworld99

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Rocket1991 said:


> Late 80s early 90s Omega Seamaster
> Omega was and is present with their X33 space watches on analog digital scene yet they less known than Breiteling. Both the only offering premium analog digital Swiss watches.
> In the past they been more affordable as much as both can be.
> Seamaster was more subtle in size and stylish. Also question for these who may know... where the buttons?
> It comes with "circular" LCD both in positive and negative
> View attachment 14821715
> 
> View attachment 14821717
> 
> View attachment 14821719
> 
> View attachment 14821721
> 
> 
> Pretty sure nobody seen one in the wild


Probably because they are really ugly.
Shame, because otherwise a great watch with cool technology for the time.
What were they thinking with the weird gold highlights...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Rocket1991

Black5 said:


> Probably because they are really ugly.
> Shame, because otherwise a great watch with cool technology for the time.
> What were they thinking with the weird gold highlights...
> 
> So many watches, So little time...


They are buttons so you do need to mark them.
Two tone things were paired with something like this...







It does look silly now but it was all rage at the time. I am sure today things like modern Tags,Hublot and whole rage of tactical, strategic and obnoxiously huge dive watches will look out of place in 30 years. 
Not sure how people will look at mainstream because mainstream does not have any defined style today it bits and pieces with 0 common thing.


----------



## Dxnnis

Rocket1991 said:


> Likely they are


Love seeing something different, thanks rocket


----------



## Black5

Rocket1991 said:


> They are buttons so you do need to mark them.
> Two tone things were paired with something like this...
> View attachment 14823463
> 
> It does look silly now but it was all rage at the time. I am sure today things like modern Tags,Hublot and whole rage of tactical, strategic and obnoxiously huge dive watches will look out of place in 30 years.
> Not sure how people will look at mainstream because mainstream does not have any defined style today it bits and pieces with 0 common thing.


I don't have a problem with Two Tone, I actually like it and have a few.

[Flame suit on for inevitable old man jibes].

It's the way it was done with the silly gold lines. Surely there was a better way to highlight the buttons?

Personally, I would prefer a totally unmarked stealth design.

After all, if you own the watch, you should only need to be shown where the buttons are once...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## cave diver

Trying this guy out on some of my favorite straps... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991

Dxnnis said:


> Love seeing something different, thanks rocket


thank you! Omega did put updated Seamaster analog digital in 90s.
Looks more mature.


----------



## Rocket1991

Black5 said:


> I don't have a problem with Two Tone, I actually like it and have a few.
> 
> [Flame suit on for inevitable old man jibes].
> 
> It's the way it was done with the silly gold lines. Surely there was a better way to highlight the buttons?
> 
> Personally, I would prefer a totally unmarked stealth design.
> 
> After all, if you own the watch, you should only need to be shown where the buttons are once...
> 
> SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


I don't disagree with ambiguity of design choices from aesthetics standpoint...
and they did get different set up for second model yet even forum beloved moon watch had shining gold buttons in 1990











smart crown as first model yet for second model no markings.
these are not buttons.
both models used smart crown like Breitleing Aerospace.







circa 1998. Digital part can be turned off so it looks like regular watch.


----------



## Black5

Rocket1991 said:


> I don't disagree with ambiguity of design choices from aesthetics standpoint...
> and they did get different set up for second model yet even forum beloved moon watch as shining gold buttons in 1990
> View attachment 14824655
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smart crown as first model yet for second model no markings.
> these are not buttons.
> both models used smart crown like Breitleing Aerospace.
> View attachment 14824663
> 
> circa 1998. Digital part can be turned off so it looks like regular watch.


I like the next generation MUCH better...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Rocket1991

Black5 said:


> I like the next generation MUCH better...
> 
> SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


Me too !


----------



## GeneSederholm

stockae92 said:


> The coolest Omega that everybody hates: Spacemaster Z-33
> 
> It looks like it belongs in the Blade Runner movie more than on my wrist.


No way! That is very cool! Being Omega I know it must be expensive but what's a ball park price on it?


----------



## GeneSederholm

Some very, very cool stuff here!!!


----------



## Rocket1991

GeneSederholm said:


> No way! That is very cool! Being Omega I know it must be expensive but what's a ball park price on it?


It'still in production but regular X33 is somewhere in 5000$ and up category. Not sure about availability.
https://www.omegawatches.com/watch-...er-z-33-chronograph-43-x-53-mm-32592437901001
Call them.
https://www.chrono24.ca/omega/speedmaster-spacemaster-z-33-titanium--mod2441-cm5.htm#gref


----------



## Rammus

Casio Lineage


----------



## gaijin

Honestly, it's sometimes a toss-up between this one and my Omega X-33:









Momentum Chronologic F3


----------



## Wolfsatz

Timex Katmai

Katmai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Black5

gaijin said:


> Honestly, it's sometimes a toss-up between this one and my Omega X-33:
> 
> View attachment 14833185
> 
> 
> Momentum Chronologic F3


Momentum make some nice Ana-Digi's...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## DBCMan

Just discovered these unique designs from Kenneth Cole's Reaction line


----------



## ned-ludd

Citizen Navihawk C300 'Blue Angels'


----------



## Pimmsley

New arrival... old friend. 
So 80's, so tiny...:-d
NOS Tissot Two Timer circa 1988


----------



## Black5

Pimmsley said:


> New arrival... old friend.
> So 80's, so tiny...:-d
> NOS Tissot Two Timer circa 1988
> 
> View attachment 14850831


Very unusual to expose the movement on the dial like that...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Pimmsley

Black5 said:


> Very unusual to expose the movement on the dial like that...
> 
> SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


Indeed, I was hugely in to electronics when I first had one at age 16, it was really cool to me... my parents really nailed it with that gift, it was sad when it was pinched two years later, but now all is well and good with the universe, balance has been restored :-d

Edit: a cool thing I noticed that I had forgotten is the minute hand updates every 30 seconds, crazy...


----------



## Black5

Pimmsley said:


> Indeed, I was hugely in to electronics when I first had one at age 16, it was really cool to me... my parents really nailed it with that gift, it was sad when it was pinched two years later, but now all is well and good with the universe, balance has been restored :-d
> 
> Edit: a cool thing I noticed that I had forgotten is the minute hand updates every 30 seconds, crazy...


Great story.
Enjoy it...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Pimmsley

Black5 said:


> Great story.
> Enjoy it...
> 
> SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


Thank you! I feel so lucky to have picked one up in such pristine condition, very lucky.


----------



## ZM-73

Really liking my Tissot Racing-Touch. Though I'm not sure how accurate the compass is with the North Pole on the move.


----------



## Reno

Davidka said:


> Nice watches. What make and model are these two?


Thanks Davidka, *sorry for the super-late answer* :-(

The first one is a _no-name_ from the 80s'~90s' that belonged to my dad.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/old-unknown-anadigit-542725.html

A WUS member had a nearly identical model branded "Armitron" (if I'm not mistaken :think: ).

EDIT : another member had it with the "*ZEON*" brand

Second one is a







, a now quite old French horological brand :

https://www.lip.fr/en/content/6-history

This specific model is from their "advertisement" line&#8230; cheaper watches, designed for company gifts or magazine subscriptions&#8230;

Not bad per se, but with chrome plated alloy cases, folded links bracelets, cheaper movements&#8230;

If you're interested, I have several watches of this brand, both from their "regular" line

https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/lip-style-lcd-864344.html









https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/lip-mach-2000-led-664455.html









https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/lip-type-754852.html









and "promo" line :
https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/bunch-modern-lips-276882.html


----------



## Reno

Two super-cheapies I bought two years ago, _just for fun_ :-d

https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/smael-anadigit-rg-4722973.html










Two independent quartz modules inside, like in the *lip* of my previous post :



















And another one :

https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/smael-anadigit-1545-a-4762751.html


----------



## jaliya48

Pimmsley said:


> Indeed, I was hugely in to electronics when I first had one at age 16, it was really cool to me... my parents really nailed it with that gift, it was sad when it was pinched two years later, but now all is well and good with the universe, balance has been restored :-d
> 
> Edit: *a cool thing I noticed that I had forgotten is the minute hand updates every 30 seconds, crazy...*


The Citizen C300 advances the minute hand every 20 seconds. I think it keeps the electrical load low.


----------



## bluecamowhite

There was a time that I would not buy anything other than an analog/digital watch. I used to rely heavily on alarms and timers. My first watch that was (to me, at the time) a kind of grail watch that my wife bought me for my 40th birthday:
Citizen Promaster Carbon (that I fitted [very badly] with a rubber strap- came with a bracelet):







It has atomic timekeeping; I have never had to adjust this watch in over 10 years- it is badass.

Hamilton Khaki Aviation Flight Timer:





















I don't know if it has a thermocompensated/HAQ movement, but it performs like it does. Love this watch.

Casio G-Shock GW-2500B (solar atomic)


----------



## Pimmsley

At work today...


----------



## grenert

I don't know if digital renditions of analog watches count, but this is my Texas Instruments Starburst LCD watch, the first digital watch with an analog display. I tell people it's my smart watch


----------



## Camrok

What a great topic. 
Analog digital are probably my favorite pieces for some reason. I look forward to look closely St everyone posts. 
In skimming I didn't see any reference to these. 
1- The citizen Aquamount. Does altimeter, barometer depth and temperature. 







also does depth compass and temp.

Seen plenty of the Tissot T Touch, but not the Sea Touch. 








I also have one of those crazy t pockets.

I have a few more to add. Sorry if I've missed others posting examples of these.


----------



## Pimmsley

Snapped a pic of my work buddies TAG ana/digi... 
he doesnt know the model but he's had it for 17 years and it's the only watch he ever wears!. 
I like it.


----------



## Pimmsley

Double post... but I found the watch model on-line


----------



## Camrok

Thinking I'm a bit of a fan of the ani digi








This is 1/3 of my total collection...
I have 2 more on there way. Only one will be a keeper though. 
As you can see I've placed the Seiko octopussy there. This is causing me no end of strife. 
I replaced the circuit board with a NOS 3 months ago and it's failed again. 
Here of it in its glory.


----------



## Rocket1991

Pimmsley said:


> Snapped a pic of my work buddies TAG ana/digi...
> he doesnt know the model but he's had it for 17 years and it's the only watch he ever wears!.
> I like it.
> 
> View attachment 14857163


I see a Grail!


----------



## Rocket1991

Camrok said:


> Thinking I'm a bit of a fan of the ani digi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is 1/3 of my total collection...
> I have 2 more on there way. Only one will be a keeper though.
> As you can see I've placed the Seiko octopussy there. This is causing me no end of strife.
> I replaced the circuit board with a NOS 3 months ago and it's failed again.
> Here of it in its glory.


You the first man here with *Tissot T-touch pocket watch!!!!!*
My deepest respect!


----------



## Camrok

Rocket1991 said:


> You the first man here with *Tissot T-touch pocket watch!!!!!*
> My deepest respect!


It's actually quite useful. 
It sits on my bedside table. 
It keeps time to 1sec per yr and I leave it on barometer mode to check for looming weather changes.


----------



## Pimmsley

whoopsie...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/tiss...i-know-its-not-old-883723-3.html#post50974007


----------



## Black5

Camrok said:


> Thinking I'm a bit of a fan of the ani digi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is 1/3 of my total collection...
> I have 2 more on there way. Only one will be a keeper though.
> As you can see I've placed the Seiko octopussy there. This is causing me no end of strife.
> I replaced the circuit board with a NOS 3 months ago and it's failed again.
> Here of it in its glory.


Nice.
Is that a Citizen Wingman 8945 on the left?



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Pimmsley

More pics  really enjoying wearing these guys...


----------



## Fergfour

posted in wrong thread


----------



## Black5

Fergfour said:


> Three options of displaying the time.
> 
> How many minutes left before the next hour, every 15 minutes the minutes are displayed near the 2, 4, 8, then 10 oclock position:
> View attachment 14882185
> 
> 
> How many minutes past the hour, minutes displayed in same fashion as above:
> View attachment 14882189
> 
> 
> "Normal", where minutes are displayed in a single area
> View attachment 14882187


Interesting watch, but no Analogue time display that I can see?



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Fergfour

Black5 said:


> Interesting watch, but no Analogue time display that I can see?


Good point, I missed the "analog" part of the thread title. oops


----------



## Watchworld99

Fergfour said:


> Good point, I missed the "analog" part of the thread title. oops


Don't worry, the title of this thread is miss leading, "any watch welcome". Should of said, "analog and digital combos only". Cool watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Watchworld99 said:


> Don't worry, the title of this thread is miss leading, "any watch welcome". Should of said, "analog and digital combos only". Cool watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The full title actually says
"Post your favourite/interesting Analog Digital watch..." followed by the bit you selectively quoted.

It's pretty clear, and the first post makes it even clearer.

Yes, we all make mistakes and post in the wrong thread sometimes.

It's not a problem, and a polite correction/clarification is not usually an issue.

Besides, there are plenty of other threads for digital watches, and you've been politely corrected already, so how about we just keep this one on point, and in line with the OP's original intentions...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Watchworld99

Black5 said:


> The full title actually says
> "Post your favourite/interesting Analog Digital watch..." followed by the bit you selectively quoted.
> 
> It's pretty clear, and the first post makes it even clearer.
> 
> Yes, we all make mistakes and post in the wrong thread sometimes.
> 
> It's not a problem, and a polite correction/clarification is not usually an issue.
> 
> Besides, there are plenty of other threads for digital watches, and you've been politely corrected already, so how about we just keep this one on point, and in line with the OP's original intentions...
> 
> SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm

Fergfour said:


> Three options of displaying the time.
> 
> How many minutes left before the next hour, every 15 minutes the minutes are displayed near the 2, 4, 8, then 10 oclock position:
> View attachment 14882185


I guess the options where the minutes are context-specific are kind of analogue.

Makes me wonder if we need a new thread to showcase all the different forms of digital time representation.


----------



## Pimmsley

Couple more pics...

















Cheers


----------



## Black5

Chascomm said:


> I guess the options where the minutes are context-specific are kind of analogue.
> 
> Makes me wonder if we need a new thread to showcase all the different forms of digital time representation.





Chascomm said:


> I guess the options where the minutes are context-specific are kind of analogue.
> 
> Makes me wonder if we need a new thread to showcase all the different forms of digital time representation.


Good idea.

Should also edit the thread title to make it clear it refers to Ana-Digi watches to prevent posts from people like watchworld99 who just come here to try to pick a fight...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Black5

More 80's style.
An old one of mine.
Citizen Wingman C080...












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Black5

Pimmsley said:


> Couple more pics...
> 
> View attachment 14883427
> 
> 
> View attachment 14883429
> 
> 
> Cheers


Nicely matched with your sweater in the second pic...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Chascomm

Chascomm said:


> Makes me wonder if we need a new thread to showcase all the different forms of digital time representation.


I did it:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/how...ime-digitally-watch-5131177-post51036797.html

Let's see them!


----------



## Pimmsley

Black5 said:


> Nicely matched with your sweater in the second pic...
> 
> SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


Thank you sir !


----------



## Watchworld99

Black5 said:


> Good idea.
> 
> Should also edit the thread title to make it clear it refers to Ana-Digi watches to prevent posts from people like watchworld99 who just come here to try to pick a fight...
> 
> SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley

Black5 said:


> Nicely matched with your sweater in the second pic...
> 
> SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


Just for you buddy  lol


----------



## marathonna

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

hope you like it ...


----------



## marathonna

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

on blue rubber ...


----------



## Rocket1991

marathonna said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
> 
> on blue rubber ...


Looks good!!!


----------



## PKC




----------



## Pimmsley

yes ma'am, that is an 8" floppy...


----------



## Black5

Pimmsley said:


> View attachment 14903395
> 
> 
> View attachment 14903389
> 
> 
> View attachment 14903387
> 
> 
> View attachment 14903383
> 
> 
> yes ma'am, that is an 8" floppy...


Must impress the girls when it fires up...


----------



## Black5

Pimmsley said:


> View attachment 14903395
> 
> 
> View attachment 14903389
> 
> 
> View attachment 14903387
> 
> 
> View attachment 14903383
> 
> 
> yes ma'am, that is an 8" floppy...


Must impress the girls when it fires up...


----------



## Pimmsley

Black5 said:


> Must impress the girls when it fires up...


Most have only seen a 5 and a 1/4"


----------



## Black5

Pimmsley said:


> Most have only seen a 5 and a 1/4"
> 
> View attachment 14904011


Or 3 1/2 for the younger ones...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Rocket1991

Pimmsley said:


> Most have only seen a 5 and a 1/4"
> 
> View attachment 14904011


Thumbs up!!!!


----------



## Pimmsley

Rocket1991 said:


> Thumbs up!!!!


Right back at ya Tubey...

...Is that an EL34/6CA7 ?


----------



## Pimmsley




----------



## Wolfsatz

Expedition Ana Digi by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## catchabrick

I'm still partial to my "smart watch". Find myself wearing it quite often... Casio Databank DBC 611.


----------



## catchabrick

Pimmsley said:


> View attachment 14903395
> 
> 
> View attachment 14903389
> 
> 
> View attachment 14903387
> 
> 
> View attachment 14903383
> 
> 
> yes ma'am, that is an 8" floppy...


Love the watch and the photo setup... perfect! I've seen folks take those old floppy's and coat them in lacquer to turn them into coasters, hot pads, etc.


----------



## catchabrick

My other commonly worn digi watch is my G-Shock GD 350.


----------



## gaijin

catchabrick said:


> I'm still partial to my "smart watch". Find myself wearing it quite often... Casio Databank DBC 611.
> 
> View attachment 14931711





catchabrick said:


> My other commonly worn digi watch is my G-Shock GD 350.












I don't think you are quite grasping the concept of "analog digital watch." Can you identify the analog component of either of these watches you posted?


----------



## Watchworld99

gaijin said:


> I don't think you are quite grasping the concept of "analog digital watch." Can you identify the analog component of either of these watches you posted?











Here we go again....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catchabrick

Guess I read the title as analog and/or digital watch, my apologies.


----------



## Watchworld99

catchabrick said:


> Guess I read the title as analog and/or digital watch, my apologies.


No need to apologize, the poster of this thread is the one that needs to.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley

catchabrick said:


> Love the watch and the photo setup... perfect! I've seen folks take those old floppy's and coat them in lacquer to turn them into coasters, hot pads, etc.


Thank you... 
I love old tech and amuse myself often by going up to unsuspecting milenials new on service desk asking if anyone there has an external 8" floppy to usb drive for an urgent transfer... the look on their faces is often pricess... lol


----------



## Realize

Wolfsatz said:


> Timex Katmai
> 
> Katmai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


After reading tons on F71 I know you are the Timex Guru. Is this model, or any newer Timex models have the hands auto synced to the digital? Or are they still independent?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

Realize said:


> After reading tons on F71 I know you are the Timex Guru. Is this model, or any newer Timex models have the hands auto synced to the digital? Or are they still independent?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


You can actually keep track of 3 time zones. 2 Digital and the analog. The digital part has all the standard Ironman Features with the convenience of the Analog with the timing bezel. I have not opened this and I wont until it needs a new batt. I believe it only uses one oscillator, if that is what you are asking; one battery... similar to the one on top of this page.

Here's displaying T2
What Lume? by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Realize

Wolfsatz said:


> You can actually keep track of 3 time zones. 2 Digital and the analog. The digital part has all the standard Ironman Features with the convenience of the Analog with the timing bezel. I have not opened this and I wont until it needs a new batt. I believe it only uses one oscillator, if that is what you are asking; one battery... similar to the one on top of this page.
> 
> Here's displaying T2
> What Lume? by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Apologies, I didn't phrase it correctly. Are the analog seconds synced to the digotal seconds (Like the Casio GA800) or are they running independent of one another?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

Realize said:


> Apologies, I didn't phrase it correctly. Are the analog seconds synced to the digotal seconds (Like the Casio GA800) or are they running independent of one another?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


if it has one oscillator .. they are sync'd.. but I can play with it tonight... since I usually sync my watches to Atomic.. it is hard for me to tell from memory. I'll confirm tonight when I get home.


----------



## Rocket1991

Realize said:


> After reading tons on F71 I know you are the Timex Guru. Is this model, or any newer Timex models have the hands auto synced to the digital? Or are they still independent?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


no


----------



## Ash.Bez

Posted elsewhere but does anyone have any experience of the North Edge Gavia? I know it's an AliExpress watch but it genuine looks great imo.

I've always wanted an ana-digi but I just can't justify the prices for the ones I like (Aerospace, B50, B55, Z-33).

Any advice would be appreciated. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Realize

Ash.Bez said:


> Posted elsewhere but does anyone have any experience of the North Edge Gavia? I know it's an AliExpress watch but it genuine looks great imo.
> 
> I've always wanted an ana-digi but I just can't justify the prices for the ones I like (Aerospace, B50, B55, Z-33).
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I retract my statement.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it isn't expensive, give it a shot.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ash.Bez

Realize said:


> If it isn't expensive, give it a shot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Just seen the dimensions and it's a bit of a beast. 48mm case and 15mm thick! I might have to have a rethink.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twincity

I’ve owned the same watch pictured in Wolfsatz’s post, and correct me if I’m wrong, but the analog second hand is not synced to the digital seconds. 

The analog portion of the watch is independent of the digital portion. You can pull out the crown to stop the analog second hand from moving, and manually sync it to the digital seconds.


----------



## Realize

twincity said:


> I've owned the same watch pictured in Wolfsatz's post, and correct me if I'm wrong, but the analog second hand is not synced to the digital seconds.
> 
> The analog portion of the watch is independent of the digital portion. You can pull out the crown to stop the analog second hand from moving, and manually sync it to the digital seconds.


Thanks for the info.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley

New addition, I blame this thread for the ana/digi lust...

Oh well, everyone needs a G


----------



## Wolfsatz

Ash.Bez said:


> Posted elsewhere but does anyone have any experience of the North Edge Gavia? I know it's an AliExpress watch but it genuine looks great imo.
> 
> I've always wanted an ana-digi but I just can't justify the prices for the ones I like (Aerospace, B50, B55, Z-33).
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The watch looks pretty cool... but static Bezel kills it big time for me!


----------



## ned-ludd

Wolfsatz said:


> The watch looks pretty cool... but static Bezel kills it big time for me!


Why is it a 24-hour bezel on the North Edge Gavia 2? Can the hour hand be set to 24-hour mode or is the bezel just a useless gimmick?


----------



## Wolfsatz

Wolfsatz said:


> You can actually keep track of 3 time zones. 2 Digital and the analog. The digital part has all the standard Ironman Features with the convenience of the Analog with the timing bezel. I have not opened this and I wont until it needs a new batt. I believe it only uses one oscillator, if that is what you are asking; one battery... similar to the one on top of this page.
> 
> Here's displaying T2
> What Lume? by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Because wondering minds want to know... and I have not re-sync this one to DST, I wanted to confirm my assumption.. I can confirm the following details:


The Watch only has one oscillator 
You can make the T1 whatever time you want; but the seconds even if desync'd on purpose... will quickly 'beat' to the same rhythm
T1 and T2 are enslaved as far as the 'minute part'; I wanted to make T2 to New Delhi which has a 30 off set and I could not do this for T2
T2 does not display seconds 
This watch is Awesome !!! 

Unsync'd on purpose to demonstrate digital part moving at a different beat.. by the time I was able to frame picture, the beat sync'd. 
One Oscillator by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Back to Sync!
Sync'd by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Chascomm

ned-ludd said:


> Why is it a 24-hour bezel on the North Edge Gavia 2? Can the hour hand be set to 24-hour mode or is the bezel just a useless gimmick?


Hard to say without delving into tedious youtube reviews, but I think the main display can toggle between 12 and 24 hour time. Thus the fixed bezel without which it would be hard to read the time in 24 hour mode.


----------



## jaliya48

jaliya48 said:


> View attachment 14725565
> 
> Got these two interesting ana-digis last week. Why did I buy these? The smaller one bears a passing resemblance to my grail; Chronosport UDT! I've already torn them down and cleaned up the dials. Stay tuned!


All done but waiting for the bezel insert that's stuck in transit due to the virus. New everything with custom painted hands! -


----------



## Wolfsatz

I really enjoy this pairing... Timex Compass on Bertucci NATO

The Sexy One by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## gaijin

Wolfsatz said:


> I really enjoy this pairing... Timex Compass on Bertucci NATO
> 
> The Sexy One by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


I fail to see the digital component of that watch...

Come on, don't let this thread devolve into just another "Post a pic of your favorite watch" thread.

HTH


----------



## Watchworld99

gaijin said:


> I fail to see the digital component of that watch...
> 
> Come on, don't let this thread devolve into just another "Post a pic of your favorite watch" thread.
> 
> HTH











It's the posters fault...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

Watchworld99 said:


> It's the posters fault...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HEY OP.... the forum Police has a bigger presence now that they are confined into smaller spaces... please change the title of your thread... from *"Any watch welcome."* to *"Strictly Enforced" *


----------



## Black5

Watchworld99 said:


> It's the posters fault...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Wolfsatz said:


> HEY OP.... the forum Police has a bigger presence now that they are confined into smaller spaces... please change the title of your thread... from *"Any watch welcome."* to *"Strictly Enforced" *


You've made your point.
Going on and on about it, and targeting the OP continuously is unnecessary and tiresome.

I think it's been explained clearly enough a number of times already what this thread is for and about.

If you want to insist on trolling and ruining the enjoyment of a good thread for others who actually have an interest in Ana-Digi watches, go ahead, but keep in mind that the OP isn't the one looking silly here...

P.S. The OP can't change the thread title, that needs to be done by a mod, so why don't you send a request to one since you seem to still have difficulty understanding what it is about despite numerous simple explanations...

Just to make it easier for you, I'll even invite one in for you.
@Chascomm 
@Rocket1991



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Rocket1991

Tag Kirium had analog digital model. Quite slim as times were before humongous watches.




























They still fetch 4 digit worth of asking price but though i won't call it "dream come true" purchase, yet it's interesting timepiece and nicely done.
Integrated bracelets and "bio design" of certain time may for some of us be good memories times. So no judgement here.
There are other watches sharing similar movement. If i recall correctly Hamilton was among them.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Black5 said:


> You've made your point.
> Going on and on about it, and targeting the OP continuously is unnecessary and tiresome.
> 
> I think it's been explained clearly enough a number of times already what this thread is for and about.
> 
> If you want to insist on trolling and ruining the enjoyment of a good thread for others who actually have an interest in Ana-Digi watches, go ahead, but keep in mind that the OP isn't the one looking silly here...
> 
> P.S. The OP can't change the thread title, that needs to be done by a mod, so why don't you send a request to one since you seem to still have difficulty understanding what it is about despite numerous simple explanations...
> 
> Just to make it easier for you, I'll even invite one in for you.
> @Chascomm
> @Rocket1991
> 
> SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


Dedicated to the Forum Police.. wore this in your honor so that your pants don't get on fire. Happy? :-d:-d:-d:-d :-d

The Watch Police by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Watchworld99

Black5 said:


> You've made your point.
> Going on and on about it, and targeting the OP continuously is unnecessary and tiresome.
> 
> I think it's been explained clearly enough a number of times already what this thread is for and about.
> 
> If you want to insist on trolling and ruining the enjoyment of a good thread for others who actually have an interest in Ana-Digi watches, go ahead, but keep in mind that the OP isn't the one looking silly here...
> 
> P.S. The OP can't change the thread title, that needs to be done by a mod, so why don't you send a request to one since you seem to still have difficulty understanding what it is about despite numerous simple explanations...
> 
> Just to make it easier for you, I'll even invite one in for you.
> @Chascomm
> @Rocket1991
> 
> SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchworld99

Now back to the show


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991

For most part nobody had any issues understanding what this thread is about.
Basically for everyone who loves analog digital watches or interested in them.
Peace!


----------



## Rocket1991

Morgenwerk!!!
Titanium carbide coated, sapphire, GPS, thermocompensated.... whooping 2400 euro MSRP. Super luminova, EL backlight 
ABC watch.


----------



## Rocket1991

Nixon


----------



## Wolfsatz

Good guys .. good guys.. what'cha gonna do... .. 
nope.. it does not have the same ring.

Ready by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Close Up by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Green Hands by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Eclectic Gearhead




----------



## gaijin

Eclectic Gearhead said:


> View attachment 15045865
> 
> 
> View attachment 15045867


Hard to argue with your excellent choice!


----------



## Wolfsatz

ABC compliant.... Ana Digi Compliant... do I get a prize for good behaviour?

ABC Compliant by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

ABC Compliant by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

ABC Compliant by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

ABC compliant.... Ana Digi Compliant... do I get a prize for good behaviour?

ABC Compliant by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

ABC Compliant by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

ABC Compliant by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ejhc11

Casio's are pretty awesome..! This is a world time, atomic solar with analog dial, and very rare to have a real seconds hand. I bought this in Feb 2009 from Amazon and it's still working! I just keep it by my window to get AM sunshine keeping it charged.


----------



## Victorv

Pimmsley said:


> View attachment 14903395
> 
> 
> View attachment 14903389
> 
> 
> View attachment 14903387
> 
> 
> View attachment 14903383
> 
> 
> yes ma'am, that is an 8" floppy...


Love this watch and your photos 

Can you post a photo of the caseback of your two anadigi Tissot ?

Bests


----------



## Black5

While we're on a vintage vibe, let's go back to 1991.
Citizen Wingman C080 World Time...


----------



## Black5

While we're on a vintage vibe, let's go back to 1991.
Citizen Wingman C080 World Time...

View attachment 15079135


----------



## ned-ludd

Black5 said:


> While we're on a vintage vibe, let's go back to 1991.
> Citizen Wingman C080 World Time...


With matching HP-41 calculator. Nice!


----------



## Rammus

LCW-M500T


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Black5

ned-ludd said:


> With matching HP-41 calculator. Nice!


Yes. I had forgotten I still had it and found it hidden in a box in the garage.

Put in some new batteries and it fired right up...

SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut

This thing was on the Timex site for about 10 minutes. Got an email about it, went to the site and the page was already hidden. Impossible to track down, but I found one at a retailer in the UK.


----------



## FROG

Rocket1991 said:


> View attachment 15096513


Oh man...I loved those sporturas...I felt like the sporturas were the first watches from seiko that really made me take notice!


----------



## Rocket1991

FROG said:


> Oh man...I loved those sporturas...I felt like the sporturas were the first watches from seiko that really made me take notice!


They are nice just not that nice. Great quality, very accurate. But no backlight and only negative. Most annoying is home city instead of option home city/month/year/ something useful and frankly hands getting in the way of digital too conveniently. 
But if you ask me i would tell i wish Seiko would of continue making them and improving them. There is serious lack of non bombastic analog digitals on the market right now.


----------



## Rocket1991

Among thinnest and 100% lightest analog digital Casio in current production.


----------



## Rocket1991

It's very solid analog digital watch. 6 months into ownership. not much to complain about.


----------



## Black5

I'm having a vintage digital week.
Today it's a Citizen Ana-Digi...


----------



## Sir-Guy

Hey all,

Just ventured into this part of WUS for the first time and I'm digging it.

Here's my favorite ana-digi right now, a ProTrek PRW-50. The 23mm silicone Barton strap lets me prop it up like a bedside clock.


----------



## lvt

Sir-Guy said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just ventured into this part of WUS for the first time and I'm digging it.
> 
> Here's my favorite ana-digi right now, a ProTrek PRW-50. The 23mm silicone Barton strap lets me prop it up like a bedside clock.


Is the alarm loud enough to wake you up?


----------



## Sir-Guy

lvt said:


> Is the alarm loud enough to wake you up?


I haven't tried it yet for that; it seems pretty quiet though. I will see if it wakes me up tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## ned-ludd

Rummaging around for something in the very back of a cupboard the other day I happened upon this long-lost CASIO AQ-10W.









I don't quite recall but I may have worn it until I bought my Citizen Wingman VI in 2001, because it was in that watch's box along with its manual. According to the manual I bought it on 1985-12-10.

The original strap must have died and this replacement NATO-like velcro strap is very grimy and threadbare.

After rediscovering it I gave it a good clean and polished up the crystal so it looks almost new.

Sadly I can't get it working again: it looks like there's an internal short because a fresh battery shows drain after being in it for a while, despite zero signs of life. Maybe that's why I stopped wearing it.

Anyway, as do most of my good and faithful servants it shall now enter into the joy of eternal storage. I may even keep it on that strap.


----------



## Sir-Guy

lvt said:


> Is the alarm loud enough to wake you up?


...woke me up just fine!


----------



## Black5

Continuing my vintage Digital journey today:
Seiko H357...









SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## catmandogmany

*casio efa124 orange*

carrot orange mn,fitted now.


----------



## catmandogmany

my efa124 turn to orange.


----------



## catmandogmany

efa124 turn to orange.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Azalea Katmai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

2nd wave of Azalea this Spring 
Azalea by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rocket1991

*WVA-M650D*


----------



## catmandogmany

i got casio ad735(or 701a5-f00) [email protected] pawn shop. but i found nothings info about it on any website. 
that thermal meter can moving hands,and it truly work.wow!!!


----------



## Rocket1991

catmandogmany said:


> i got casio ad735(or 701a5-f00) [email protected] pawn shop. but i found nothings info about it on any website.
> that thermal meter can moving hands,and it truly work.wow!!!
> View attachment 15333900


Beautiful vintage!!!!


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Black5

That's awesome.
And it's hot where you are...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## catmandogmany

upp,double


----------



## catmandogmany

Rocket1991 said:


> Beautiful vintage!!!!


thanks, but i still not get confidence about it's not a fake...
and thank you again, i'm grad find this thread, & you're still goes on now.


----------



## catmandogmany

upp.double.


----------



## Rocket1991

catmandogmany said:


> thanks, but i still not get confidence about it's not a fake...
> and thank you again, i'm grad find this thread, & you're still goes on now.


No it's real. With Casio you got (back in the days) quite a selection of functions. I think there is no function in the watch they did not tried. Some models been around for few years and than disappeared so google is not your friend to find about them. Google in general not your friend and they in business of selling info to advertisers. Not providing one to you for free.
Casio had bunch of "beach gear" watches with UV indicator, thermometers and such.
what you got is pretty rare watch.


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## catmandogmany

Black5 said:


> That's awesome.
> And it's hot where you are...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


hi,Black5
i'm still alive. maybe more hotter @ june.
and in august, it's gonna hotter as hell.


----------



## catmandogmany

Rocket1991 said:


> No it's real. With Casio you got (back in the days) quite a selection of functions. I think there is no function in the watch they did not tried. Some models been around for few years and than disappeared so google is not your friend to find about them. Google in general not your friend and they in business of selling info to advertisers. Not providing one to you for free.
> Casio had bunch of "beach gear" watches with UV indicator, thermometers and such.
> what you got is pretty rare watch.


i remember that "beach gear", when i was kid. that has UV-censor.
.


----------



## catmandogmany

i got SEIKO H711-OA10, it called "white-on". made was late 90's.
that looks like a children of 70'sSEIKO and OMEGA Z33.
i wanna fix that leaning dial.


----------



## Rocket1991

catmandogmany said:


> i got SEIKO H711-OA10, it called "white-on". made was late 90's.
> that looks like a children of 70'sSEIKO and OMEGA Z33.
> i wanna fix that leaning dial.
> View attachment 15344665


Nice!!!!!


----------



## FROG

holy cow...that is some minority report-level stuff right there. 

I love how I learn about new watches I never knew existed all the time here...


----------



## Rocket1991

AW591


----------



## Spartans




----------



## Rocket1991

Sector used to be somehow good company not a Omega grade but for sure more affordable Tag so to say.
























Pushing affordable Kirium to the masses was cool.
Later their production valued deteriorated quite a bit
























Last 3 look like Walmart stand material and that quite sad.


----------



## Chascomm

Rocket1991 said:


> Later their production valued deteriorated quite a bit
> View attachment 15348521


I'm going to be extremely charitable and call that a creative homage to the Heuer Manhattan.


----------



## Rocket1991

Chascomm said:


> I'm going to be extremely charitable and call that a creative homage to the Heuer Manhattan.


I think it"s direct from China so not much of charity. "Previous" Sector was ETA and totally good buy.


----------



## Rocket1991

*SPEEDMASTER X-33 REGATTA









Like astronauts watch but for sailing. *


----------



## Seabee1

Really liking this watch and all its functions. Now if Casio could come out with a watch that was the love child of the Omega x33 and the Tissot Touch T with pro trek dna it would the best watch ever


----------



## GeneSederholm

Two I recently acquired. Paid a whopping $40.00 total for both. Casio's kind of "Arnie" style and from around 2000. Really nice quality built watch and the lume still glows like fire. The John Deer is from the 1980's and is like new. Most of the men in my wife's family worked at the John Deer plant in Waterloo Iowa so I had to grab it. ?


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## catmandogmany

Casio Edifice EFA-124


----------



## Wolfsatz

TX Ana Digi by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Ana Digi by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Ana Digi by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

TX 2x1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX 2x1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Tsarli

Love how the analog and digital time on this new Expedition seems to be synced.


----------



## Rocket1991

Tsarli said:


> Love how the analog and digital time on this new Expedition seems to be synced.


It's not. Timex did not had synchronized analog and digital ever. You set it yourself old school. It has some practical benefits too you can get any time you like with real ease. Good for travel.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## gaijin

Tsarli said:


> Love how the analog and digital time on this new Expedition seems to be synced.


They are not synced. Digital time shows 17:*29*:47 and analog shows 17:*30*:47:









Just sayin'


----------



## roadcykler

Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 15370574


That looks straight out of the 80s or maybe even 70s.


----------



## Kilovolt

roadcykler said:


> That looks straight out of the 80s or maybe even 70s.


Bought in 1979


----------



## Rocket1991

Casio HD600.
Without doubt this one is most popular Casio analog digital with multiple models around.
Sir.David Attenborough been wearing one on his trips to Madagascar and such. 
This one is HD flavor with some bumps and 100m WR. 3 alarms, ample timer and stopwatch (unlike some more expensive models it's goes beyond 1hr), world time and telememo which today seem out of touch but this module is almost 20 years old. 
Over all great durable functional legible.... list goes on. Best of Casio. 
Would pick this one over many Analog Digital Gs. 
Main complain is non synchronized hands but at the time of module inception nobody had it.


----------



## .aoc

My beautifull Casio 358 AQ419


----------



## Watchworld99

It's the infamous Seiko H558-500A orange Arnie. With an updated stainless steel shroud and titanium anodized blue screws, a light grey camo 5 ring nato strap. This timepiece is from May 1982.










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShockMister

It's fairly simple. This grey dial Timex. I used to get compliments when I wore it sometimes. Stupidly, I gave it away when I decided to "narrow down" my collection. Fortunately I found an online photo here:



https://www.mysticwatches.com/v/vspfiles/photos/T47241-2.jpg


----------



## Gui M.

ned-ludd said:


> Why is it a 24-hour bezel on the North Edge Gavia 2? Can the hour hand be set to 24-hour mode or is the bezel just a useless gimmick?


In the digital display, it can be set 24h mode... So I think it is useless gimmick


----------



## killme

Watchworld99 said:


> It's the infamous Seiko H558-500A orange Arnie. With an updated stainless steel shroud and titanium anodized blue screws, a light grey camo 5 ring nato strap. This timepiece is from May 1982.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Superb! Source for this shroud ?

Thanks


----------



## CasioVibe

killme said:


> Superb! Source for this shroud ?
> 
> Thanks


The name of the gentleman is Wayne and I am not sure if he still makes these anymore. I bought this stainless steel shroud back in 2014. Here is his email address: [email protected]

Link:









FS : Seiko H558 reproduction Stainless Steel 316L DLC...


FS : £111 Seiko H558 reproduction Stainless Steel 316L DLC shroud Hi All, Finally finished. Seiko H558 reproduction Stainless Steel 316L high quality DLC coated shroud. Is sterling GBP £111 for forum members and postage is included. This is an accurate reproduction CAD CNC of the Seiko H558...




www.thewatchsite.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pellidon

I might be obsessed with this model....


----------



## catmandogmany

Casio WVA-M630D


----------



## Wolfsatz

gaijin said:


> They are not synced. Digital time shows 17:*29*:47 and analog shows 17:*30*:47:
> View attachment 15370579
> 
> 
> Just sayin'


This is a bit of a Yes and No answer. The watch is sync'd in the manner that it only has one oscillator... so even if you set up the seconds at the .5 interval from the analog tick... they will synchronize within a few seconds.

With that said... you can make the digital time any time you want; but the 'tick' will sync within a few seconds.

Canvas Time by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

Wolfsatz said:


> This is a bit of a Yes and No answer. The watch is sync'd in the manner that it only has one oscillator... so even if you set up the seconds at the .5 interval from the analog tick... they will synchronize within a few seconds.
> 
> With that said... you can make the digital time any time you want; but the 'tick' will sync within a few seconds.
> 
> Canvas Time by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


And to expand even a bit further. Somethign I didn't know when I purchase the watch and it is not advertised. The watch can actually track 2 time zones. T2 does not have seconds; so you can set it up to be any time you want. See pictures below. The digital T1 does not have to be the same as the analog time; so that allows you to use this as a GMT type watch. See pics below

T2 Digital 
TX Katmai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

T1 Digital 
TX Katmai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Lucky Clovers
TX Katmai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Triton9

Wolfsatz said:


> And to expand even a bit further. Somethign I didn't know when I purchase the watch and it is not advertised. The watch can actually track 2 time zones. T2 does not have seconds; so you can set it up to be any time you want. See pictures below. The digital T1 does not have to be the same as the analog time; so that allows you to use this as a GMT type watch. See pics below
> 
> T2 Digital
> TX Katmai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> T1 Digital
> TX Katmai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> Lucky Clovers
> TX Katmai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


I have this watch, the black dial , orange button version. Sadly, the casing is plastic. I would mind paying few hundred if they can make a SS ion plate casing which will make it feels susbstantial. Like the chronosports analog digital watch. It will be more lasting with a SS case too.

For function wise, this is the best analog digital setup i have encountered so far. The backlight is superb. Light up the digital and analog clearly.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Triton9 said:


> I have this watch, the black dial , orange button version. Sadly, the casing is plastic. I would mind paying few hundred if they can make a SS ion plate casing which will make it feels susbstantial. Like the chronosports analog digital watch. It will be more lasting with a SS case too.
> 
> For function wise, this is the best analog digital setup i have encountered so far. The backlight is superb. Light up the digital and analog clearly.


OK.. lets dream together. Continuous Improvement Time. We shall send our CI Bill to Timex


The watch screams proper lume at the Bezel. 
Obviously, it also needs lumed hands 
Proper SS Case... come one TX... you can do it! 
Rotating bezel a must. 
Even better, offer an alternate model with a 12 hour bezel 

Tactical buttons! I do struggle pressing the buttons most of the time. you can do the type of buttons on many of the Ironmans OR the Pioneer 
I would pay full MRSP for this watch!

I don't know if you know.. but if you want metal there is the Pioneer which is what you want. Dial is different, but shares the same internals.

TX Katmai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Anadigi by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

AnaDigi by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

Wolfsatz said:


> OK.. lets dream together. Continuous Improvement Time. We shall send our CI Bill to Timex
> 
> 
> The watch screams proper lume at the Bezel.
> Obviously, it also needs lumed hands
> Proper SS Case... come one TX... you can do it!
> Rotating bezel a must.
> Even better, offer an alternate model with a 12 hour bezel
> 
> Tactical buttons! I do struggle pressing the buttons most of the time. you can do the type of buttons on many of the Ironmans OR the Pioneer
> I would pay full MRSP for this watch!
> 
> I don't know if you know.. but if you want metal there is the Pioneer which is what you want. Dial is different, but shares the same internals.
> 
> TX Katmai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> Anadigi by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> AnaDigi by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Take II 
To imagine that they already make the proper case... they just need to redo the inner holster.

Proper case with screw in crown, 100WR, proper lume and a proper timing bezel. How hard would it be to just modify the inner holder, rebrand it and there you go. Pure Perfection!

Dreams by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

Does this count? A digital watch with an analogue radio.


----------



## bearwithwatch

latest acquisition

Casio WaveCeptor WV-59DE-1AVEF


----------



## Rocket1991

I believe some late additions though are fine watches in heir own merit are not analog digital watches. Like these below. OP.


----------



## gaijin

ChromeFreeDisco said:


> Does this count? A digital watch with an analogue radio.


Nice watch, but not Ana/Digi.


----------



## gaijin

bearwithwatch said:


> latest acquisition
> 
> Casio WaveCeptor WV-59DE-1AVEF


I see the digital, but where's the analog component?


----------



## Wolfsatz

bearwithwatch said:


> latest acquisition
> 
> Casio WaveCeptor WV-59DE-1AVEF


Cool Factor Rating 100!!!!


----------



## Wolfsatz

Fully Qualified

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## catmandogmany

CASIO EFA-124, with black swede strap.


----------



## Wolfsatz

I got this for Wolf Jrjr. He really likes it.. and so do I. Small case G shock, but with a very wide strap.. will be borrowing this from him from time to time.

G Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

G Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

G Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Firecrow911

Trying to land a Momentum Format 4... but in the meantime scored this little hard-to-find Casio JDM:
Casio Timber Cruiser TIC-110.





































Need to change out the backlight battery (has a dedicated one I think, because inside the smaller battery is right up against the light button.

Another nice thing, unlike a lot of ana-digi's out there, the drive motor for the hands is connected to the time, so when you adjust the digital time, the hands synchronize with the change.


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Rocket1991

Firecrow911 said:


> Trying to land a Momentum Format 4... but in the meantime scored this little hard-to-find Casio JDM:
> Casio Timber Cruiser TIC-110.
> 
> View attachment 15459440
> 
> 
> Need to change out the backlight battery (has a dedicated one I think, because inside the smaller battery is right up against the light button.
> 
> Another nice thing, unlike a lot of ana-digi's out there, the drive motor for the hands is connected to the time, so when you adjust the digital time, the hands synchronize with the change.


 Great catch!


----------



## Georgewg

I like all these:


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Rocket1991

Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 15472107


Nice!!!!!


----------



## Caledonia

AW-80, so many features on this for very little money.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Alpina HSW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

Are the AnaDigis supposed to be hibernating so early?

Alpina HSW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Spookex

Already spammed this one all over the forum, but here's my Casio ABX-620. Casio's Twincept is one of my favorite technologies, combine that with Databank, a metal case, and mineral crystal and you get probably my favorite digital watch of all time.
The only small problems are the lack of almost any illumination (only old lume on the dial that barely lasts more than 20 seconds) and, to quote a Russian watch forum: "...ABX-600, ABX-610, and ABX-620 regardless of the batch, year of release, operating conditions, and weather on Mars, are always steadily in a hurry for 0.7 seconds a day! "


----------



## Firecrow911

Managed to finally score a Format 4!









Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Firecrow911

... but wait there's more! Poor man's Breitling Aerospace.









Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

Another JDM Timber Cruiser, a vintage gem (not my photo). This is one of the coolest ana-digis I've ever seen, as if Sinn and Casio had a bastard love-child. Would love to be able to get one.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Alpina by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## betoconga

This one started it all for me and that's why I still wear on occasion. Purchased around 1980 through Popular Mechanics as I recall. Just pulled it out a couple month's ago. New battery and it lit up. The ballistic is from my Luminox Navy Seals.


----------



## Seneca09

May 1982 Seiko H558-500A JDM


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

Alpina HSW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Odie

Growing on me:


----------



## Anwar Mokhtar

catmandogmany said:


> i got casio ad735(or 701a5-f00) [email protected] pawn shop. but i found nothings info about it on any website.
> that thermal meter can moving hands,and it truly work.wow!!!
> View attachment 15333900
> View attachment 15333901
> View attachment 15333902


Hi, may i know if you have the manual for this watch Casio AD735. Can you share with me if you have it. I not able to find it in internet. Tq


----------



## complexcarbs




----------



## Seneca09

Seiko H558-500A May 1982 JDM


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Firecrow911

Depends on my mood...


----------



## Eric.S

Citizen Promaster Skyhawk


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Casio GPZ-501.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Casio AA-84.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Casio STING.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Alpina HSW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Casio ABX-67. Black-silver version.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Casio ABX-67. Silver-gold version with bracelet.


----------



## catmandogmany

Anwar Mokhtar said:


> Hi, may i know if you have the manual for this watch Casio AD735. Can you share with me if you have it. I not able to find it in internet. Tq


Hi, sorry about my answers too late. and I don't have manual. and Casio is also.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Casio ABX-67. They are together.


----------



## filthyj24

So nice I bought it twice.


----------



## 4nn4

Recently I think that Casio ANA-DIGI watch in any model released but somehow miss the third second hand. Yes without 3rd second hand the movement will be more simple and achieve battery energy's saving. But recently I juts get G SHOCK GA 800 (module 5535). I think it's one of interesting ANA DIGI watch in low-mid range price with 3rd second hand. Size and model is not too aggressive, but it's still have G Shock quality. Although the DIGI fitur is not complete (such lack of world time, no SNOOZE alarm) but for the ANA's lover who like to see the second hand ticking, it's always a pleasure. 
Just IMHO ...


----------



## Rocket1991

Citizen U200 caliber variety.
They almost unheard of here


----------



## complexcarbs

Casio Protrek PRW70Y


----------



## harald-hans

5 years ...


----------



## Rocket1991

Have you ever heard about watches from Sweden? 
Sjöö Sandström 
With claims to be official Swedish airforce pilot watch


----------



## nonconformulaic

Rocket1991 said:


> Have you ever heard about watches from Sweden?
> Sjöö Sandström
> With claims to be official Swedish airforce pilot watch
> View attachment 15649362


Interesting watch, but I don't think a mechanical movement for the hands, separate from a quartz movement for the digital display, is a good solution for an ana-digi. Regardless, waaaaay out of my price range, but honestly not something I'd buy even if money was no option.


----------



## nonconformulaic

Probably not my "favorite", but my ProTrek PRW-S6100 is pretty decent. Sapphire crystal, carbon fiber band, positive display, ABC ana-digi. Oh how I love you sapphire crystals and fully lumed indices! But why are you both so rare in the Casio lineup, when both are standard on <$200 watches from other manufacturers!?!?


----------



## nonconformulaic

complexcarbs said:


> Casio Protrek PRW70Y
> View attachment 15635418


If only they had kept the sapphire crystal from the PRW-7000!!! Sooooo close Casio, but you won't get to pry open my wallet today...


----------



## Rocket1991

nonconformulaic said:


> Interesting watch, but I don't think a mechanical movement for the hands, separate from a quartz movement for the digital display, is a good solution for an ana-digi. Regardless, waaaaay out of my price range, and not something I'd buy even if money was no option.


They call it their movement but it looks rather similar to ETA used in Hamilton. So it's quartz and quartz.








There are two varieties out one with actually separate movements (literally two independent movements) and one with integrated one (all Casio are integrated) with single cell powering often single quartz oscillator.
not sure what set up in this Swiss/Swedish watch. It's as obscure as it can be.
See last post for example of two movement set up. You can see placement for two cells. It's really pain because small one is 364 and it dead way faster than digital part so you need to take it all apart quite often.








Timex IRONMAN Appreciation Thread


Take a look at this... it takes two batteries .. I wasn't sure about it. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Timex-Ironman-R4-Watch/254388196472?hash=item3b3ab7d478:g:udgAAOSwCmBdmxXx Here is a photo of the back. I learned a bit about the Watch digging around today. It's the Timex model from the...




www.watchuseek.com




vs any Casio G/non G where it all within same PCB.


----------



## Wallyg

I have had this Seiko h556 since new, 1983. Still gets worn by me or my wife.


----------



## nonconformulaic

Wallyg said:


> I have had this Seiko h556 since new, 1983. Still gets worn by me or my wife.
> View attachment 15656582


Always awesome to see "REAL" old-school Arnies still working great @Wallyg !

The "New Arnie" manual (Seiko movement H851) explicitly states that the "Liquid crystal panel: After the liquid crystal panel in this watch has been used for seven years, the contrast will decrease and the numbers will be hard to read. Please get it replaced at the retailer from whom the watch was purchased. They will replace it for a fee.".

I personally always thought this was an admittedly not-too-cool "CYA" move on Seiko's part, and firmly believe the digital displays of most New Arnie reissues will be legible well beyond seven years, but have seen plenty of comments online from prospective "Arnie Reissue" buyers who decided against purchasing the watch based entirely on this statement.

I haven't gotten one yet because I'm broke, but it's on my list for sure!

Stay healthy!


----------



## roverguy78

nonconformulaic said:


> Always awesome to see "REAL" old-school Arnies still working great @Wallyg !
> 
> The "New Arnie" manual (Seiko movement H851) explicitly states that the "Liquid crystal panel: After the liquid crystal panel in this watch has been used for seven years, the contrast will decrease and the numbers will be hard to read. Please get it replaced at the retailer from whom the watch was purchased. They will replace it for a fee.".
> 
> I personally always thought this was an admittedly not-too-cool "CYA" move on Seiko's part, and firmly believe the digital displays of most New Arnie reissues will be legible well beyond seven years, but have seen plenty of comments online from prospective "Arnie Reissue" buyers who decided against purchasing the watch based entirely on this statement.
> 
> I haven't gotten one yet because I'm broke, but it's on my list for sure!
> 
> Stay healthy!


I'm thinking that disclaimer may also have something to do with them being solar powered, and realizing that they may receive considerably more exposure to direct sunlight than a regular battery powered LCD watch.


----------



## Rocket1991

roverguy78 said:


> I'm thinking that disclaimer may also have something to do with them being solar powered, and realizing that they may receive considerably more exposure to direct sunlight than a regular battery powered LCD watch.


Sun never influenced any other LCD watches. I have some examples very well exceeding 7 years. Including solar powered ones. No issues whatsoever.


----------



## roverguy78

Rocket1991 said:


> Sun never influenced any other LCD watches. I have some examples very well exceeding 7 years. Including solar powered ones. No issues whatsoever.


If someone leaves their solar digital watch exposed to excessive direct sunlight, it's certainly not going to be beneficial for the life of the LCD panel. Heat from prolonged exposure can cause damage.


----------



## Rocket1991

roverguy78 said:


> If someone leaves their solar digital watch exposed to excessive direct sunlight, it's certainly not going to be beneficial for the life of the LCD panel. Heat from prolonged exposure can cause damage.


But it's not happening in any normal use. Once your watch's cell full it needs no more than 4 min in direct sunlight to add few days of work. Such exposure not going to damage anything. it's close to what watch will see in any normal use with any specific If you keep it facing sun for months and days .... yes but it's again not really an issue. In sunny states and countries people wear these watches with no issues. Direct sunlight in let say car dashboard in closed parked car yes it's bad. Manual warns against such exposure. If you try to charge it with 1kW laser it even more severe so no more than picosecond of exposure!


----------



## ox71

Rocket1991 said:


> But it's not happening in any normal use. Once you cell full it needs no more than 4 min in direct sunlight to add few days of work. Such exposure not going to damage anything. it's close to what watch will see in any normal use with any specific If you keep it facing sun for months and days .... yes but it's again not really an issue. In sunny states and countries people wear these watches with no issues. Direct sunlight in let say car dashboard in closed parked car yes it's bad. Manual warns against such exposure. If you try to charge it with 1kW laser it even more severe so no more than picosecond of exposure!
> View attachment 15659135


Shut up and read the description in the video, you always talk and talk about LCD screens not getting ruined by heat from the sun, well hear is an example from someone with more experience with a multitude of solar vehicle than you.


----------



## Rocket1991

ox71 said:


> Shut up and read the description in the video, you always talk and talk about LCD screens not getting ruined by heat from the sun, well hear is an example from someone with more experience with a multitude of solar vehicle than you.


Can you summarize what you linked? And please be polite. Starting with shut up and clearly not reading what i wrote don't add any credibility to your point. You outright rude.


----------



## ox71

Yes yes , rude. The summery is thus, there is a burnt screen on an old solar g- shock that the guy is repairing , the screen has a burn mark due to exposure over time from the sun, direct sun, from charging the watch in direct sunlight. 
He states "it's only a matter of time for this to happen"
Now remember folks, Mr. Rocket here says that it can't happen, that heat and sunlight exposure cannot damage an LCD screen, he says it cannot happen.
Now, let me tell you why I said shut up, I stated in some earlier threads about charging solar watches in a glass of water to mitigate heat damage to the watch and certain individuals absolutely refuted my idea to the point that was very rude. Now , I'm not saying you in particular did that Mr Rocket but you have to understand that I'm pretty tired of seeing not wit attempts to convince people that exposure to the sun cannot damage a watch or watch screen, it can happen and does happen so don't tell people it doesn't.
Thank you.

And this is my favorite ana/digi


----------



## Rocket1991

Ox, what i wrote if you wear watch and charge it natural way (on the wrist) not much going to happen. If you leave it facing sun in some car dashboard thing like situation all bets are off and manual recommends against it. I am not opposing manual here in any possible way.
I have Casio G-Shock as old as 2003 (solar) with no burn marks so i can claim if you wear it and don't leave it backing not much going to happen. Especially not on the level of 7 years.
Once cell is full you don't need to leave your watch in any direct sunlight specifically. From my really extensive collection of old LCD watches none have this issue including my first Casio from 1995. With some examples in collection been as old as 1978.
It's not like it can't happen just unless you do something specific it wont.
Polymers do burn under sun and heat. And watch exposed to direct sunlight can be at 60-80C in midst of the summer. Not recommended by any means.
In this case Li cell will be more dangerous than anything else anyway.
I did not seen any signs on magnitude shown in video even on watches which are 40 years old.


----------



## nonconformulaic

Definitely not my favorite ana/digi, but this GST-W330 is without question my favorite G-Steel release. Love the solid white indices, lumed pips, and neon illumination on this one, all in a reasonably sized package. Looks amazing IRL, but I'm a crap photographer in a rush right now so these shots will have to do.


----------



## ox71

Ok then Rocket, that clarifies your statements 100 percent, my apologies for the manner of my reply.


----------



## dbtong

Not the most interesting but it is my go-to beater.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991

dbtong said:


> Not the most interesting but it is my go-to beater.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Why so shy. It's a classic!


----------



## dbtong

This one's a little more interesting because of its age.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 1600

From left 2 right

Casio ProTrek PRT-70 = 20 years of hard work, still standing strong
Citizen AquaMount JP-3050 = 13 years of service, titanium feeling
Citizen AquaLand JP-2000 = 2 years of summertime only, legend


----------



## Rocket1991

New models with RipCurl
Tide function is a rarely seen in analog digitals but Ripcurl is a surfer brand.


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Perseverence




----------



## seadial

Chascomm said:


> Hard to say without delving into tedious youtube reviews, but I think the main display can toggle between 12 and 24 hour time. Thus the fixed bezel without which it would be hard to read the time in 24 hour mode.





https://www.northedge.net/data/article_thumb_file/d15/1591160655998-2020-06-03.pdf


----------



## ned-ludd

Chascomm said:


> Hard to say without delving into tedious youtube reviews, but I think the main display can toggle between 12 and 24 hour time. Thus the fixed bezel without which it would be hard to read the time in 24 hour mode.


If the analog display could switch between 12 and 24 hour mode it would be a unique feature. As such I'd expect the manual would proclaim it and show a diagram.



seadial said:


> https://www.northedge.net/data/article_thumb_file/d15/1591160655998-2020-06-03.pdf


The manual only mentions 12/24 once and that appears to be for the digital display.

It would be great if an owner of this watch could settle this question once and for all.


----------



## seadial

It is interesting to note that the Gavia watch has had two versions and in the process lost its red seconds hand. Possibly this was done as when in compass mode the hour and minute hands form a straight line pointer as that does not appear to be mentioned in the earlier diagrams showing the functions of the first version of the watch. The earlier manual does not appear to be available, only the version 2 example.


----------



## ned-ludd

Yesterday I was asked by an acquaintance to repair a Cardinal DigiAna watch. It would have looked like this when new.








The one I repaired had a seized bezel and lug holes that in two places had almost worn through to the edge of the lug. The plated case was made of cheap monkey metal that was seriously bubbly all over. It was almost but not quite junk. It didn't occur to me to photograph it so the above is from a vendor website.

I took it completely apart and cleaned the case so that the buttons and bezel moved freely; replaced the gaskets and drilled deeper holes into the lugs to help hold the spring bars in. A new battery brought the movement to life and it worked fine. Then I put a very cheap but halfway decent strap on it and gave it back to the owner. I told him to assume a zero WR and to be wary of the strap pins popping out. 
He was happy with the result, especially as I charged him nothing more than "a smile and a kind word" for the work. I got my ninety minutes of fun out of it and it would have been cruel to charge for such a dog anyway.


----------



## Rocket1991

ned-ludd said:


> Yesterday I was asked by an acquaintance to repair a Cardinal DigiAna watch. It would have looked like this when new.
> View attachment 15773148
> 
> The one I repaired had a seized bezel and lug holes that in two places had almost worn through to the edge of the lug. The plated case was made of cheap monkey metal that was seriously bubbly all over. It was almost but not quite junk. It didn't occur to me to photograph it so the above is from a vendor website.
> 
> I took it completely apart and cleaned the case so that the buttons and bezel moved freely; replaced the gaskets and drilled deeper holes into the lugs to help hold the spring bars in. A new battery brought the movement to life and it worked fine. Then I put a very cheap but halfway decent strap on it and gave it back to the owner. I told him to assume a zero WR and to be wary of the strap pins popping out.
> He was happy with the result, especially as I charged him nothing more than "a smile and a kind word" for the work. I got my ninety minutes of fun out of it and it would have been cruel to charge for such a dog anyway.


They been al rage in mid 90s. Seen many people wearing them. Miyota quartz (not the best among them) and even Timex had one of these. Cardinal uses cheapest cases ( i have one) and they do rote. Miyota internals usually keep good time and very reliable. Crystal and lume are as cheap as it can be though.


----------



## ox71

The one I had had "Chateau" on the dial.
These were modelled after the Seiko "Arnie" and marketed as a navigator watch, I remember seeing them on the wrists of some actors on tv shows in the late 80's.
I also remember seeing an advert for a no name brand one in the Montreal Gazette tv times for a few years, maybe 1986 to 1987.
I bought mine from a defunct store called Consumers Distributing, a store where you fill out a card with the numbers matching the item's catalog number and wait for them to dig it out from the backstore.
They had quite a few of this type from different manufacturers all using the same movement and I chose the Chateau because it had the look I wanted and a steel bracelet, it was $49.95 cad. This was in summer 1987 and I bought it with money made moving furniture, my first real job when I was 15.

This is a photo I found of the exact same watch.


----------



## ned-ludd

ox71 said:


> I bought mine from a defunct store called Consumers Distributing, a store where you fill out a card with the numbers matching the item's catalog number and wait for them to dig it out from the backstore.


I think that purchasing model was moved to the web: Cardinal Watches AU. It doesn't look any more efficient now, or if the company's even still operating.


----------



## ox71

ned-ludd said:


> I think that purchasing model was moved to the web: Cardinal Watches AU. It doesn't look any more efficient now, or if the company's even still operating.


You should not have shown me that!


----------



## roverguy78

ox71 said:


> The one I had had "Chateau" on the dial.
> These were modelled after the Seiko "Arnie" and marketed as a navigator watch, I remember seeing them on the wrists of some actors on tv shows in the late 80's.
> I also remember seeing an advert for a no name brand one in the Montreal Gazette tv times for a few years, maybe 1986 to 1987.
> I bought mine from a defunct store called Consumers Distributing, a store where you fill out a card with the numbers matching the item's catalog number and wait for them to dig it out from the backstore.
> They had quite a few of this type from different manufacturers all using the same movement and I chose the Chateau because it had the look I wanted and a steel bracelet, it was $49.95 cad. This was in summer 1987 and I bought it with money made moving furniture, my first real job when I was 15.
> 
> This is a photo I found of the exact same watch.


I have one in my parts bin that's labeled as a Waltham that is identical to the Chateau. Unfortunately, the analog stopped working. Pretty cool little watches.


----------



## ox71

roverguy78 said:


> I have one in my parts bin that's labeled as a Waltham that is identical to the Chateau. Unfortunately, the analog stopped working. Pretty cool little watches.


I remember that one, along with the Sensor, Haverhills, Timex B29, Innovative Time...it was a popular watch style for a while. I think there were two movements used, both by miyota.


----------



## Rocket1991

ned-ludd said:


> I think that purchasing model was moved to the web: Cardinal Watches AU. It doesn't look any more efficient now, or if the company's even still operating.


As 2 years ago they still were sold in Walmart. Nothing worthy.


----------



## Rocket1991

roverguy78 said:


> I have one in my parts bin that's labeled as a Waltham that is identical to the Chateau. Unfortunately, the analog stopped working. Pretty cool little watches.


I have two Timexes (cool wave and both with analog part done for). Cool 80s vibe but not so reliable. Analog part was weak point of these.


----------



## Firecrow911

My ana-digi grail, the Omega Skywalker
X-33...


----------



## Seneca09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msbav8r

Rocket1991 said:


> Hi,
> I want to start thread for analog-digital watch lovers. Please post pictures of yours or may be not yours analog digital watch. Favorite, interesting, special, unusual.
> For me one of the favorites was
> Casio ABX-60
> View attachment 13045579
> 
> light , functional and legible. Seem like real technical marvel at the time.
> Casio AE9W
> View attachment 13045581
> 
> Tons of functionality in tiny package. Digital analog part seem cool at the time.
> For today's me it will be Seiko Sportura.
> View attachment 13045587
> 
> Stylish quality piece with smarts and comfort.





Rocket1991 said:


> Hi,
> I want to start thread for analog-digital watch lovers. Please post pictures of yours or may be not yours analog digital watch. Favorite, interesting, special, unusual.
> For me one of the favorites was
> Casio ABX-60
> View attachment 13045579
> 
> light , functional and legible. Seem like real technical marvel at the time.
> Casio AE9W
> View attachment 13045581
> 
> Tons of functionality in tiny package. Digital analog part seem cool at the time.
> For today's me it will be Seiko Sportura.
> View attachment 13045587
> 
> Stylish quality piece with smarts and comfort.


----------



## z00m85

catmandogmany said:


> Casio Edifice EFA-124
> View attachment 15362369
> View attachment 15362370


Hi to all, ehy @catmandogmany can you help me to know how i've to change batteries in this watch? I've change batteries, AC shorted with clippers, tweezer, electric wire, but nothing happens, the watch is not turning on, please help me if you know how to resolve thist problem


----------



## Wolfsatz

TX Expedition Katmai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## dedpxl

Casio law-22-1av every 5 seconds the little planes and dots around the dial appear and disappear one by one.


----------



## SteamJ

Wolfsatz said:


> TX Expedition Katmai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


I picked up one of these on clearance at Walmart yesterday for an oil fill experiment I plan to do later today.


----------



## Wolfsatz

SteamJ said:


> I picked up one of these on clearance at Walmart yesterday for an oil fill experiment I plan to do later today.
> 
> View attachment 15806622


Please share your findings here:









Timex Mods - Anything you got?


It seems like there's some brands that lend themselves to modding. Inexpensive & a lot of compatibility seem to be key. Seiko & Vostok for example. But Timex are cheap & with a ton of interchangeable parts. So... Where are all the Timex mods???? Here's a simple movement swap: - My...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Maddog1970

Casio Manaslu


----------



## therion

I'm having a very strong ana-digi phase, but can't make up my mind. A Breitling would be perfect, but it will have to wait a bit...

I've accidentally found these two today for a pretty good price. The polished one is titanium and the brushed one is SS. I've never had a Tissot, so any input is welcome.

The idea of a full titanium watch is very appealing, but I kinda like the SS version more. Plus I'm no fan of carbon patterns... They're both 40mm.


----------



## Black5

therion said:


> I'm having a very strong ana-digi phase, but can't make up my mind. A Breitling would be perfect, but it will have to wait a bit...
> 
> I've accidentally found these two today for a pretty good price. The polished one is titanium and the brushed one is SS. I've never had a Tissot, so any input is welcome.
> 
> The idea of a full titanium watch is very appealing, but I kinda like the SS version more. Plus I'm no fan of carbon patterns... They're both 40mm.


I have the Titanium version II of this watch.

Wears very comfortably despite being quite thick, due to the light weight.

The compass bezel is rather useless, as is the temperature gauge, (which requires taking the watch off otherwise it just reads body temp), and I would prefer a central second hand, but otherwise very functional and easy to use, even though the "touch" is a little gimmicky...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## therion

Thank you for your kind reply! I decided to go for the full titanium version, I really appreciate the feathery lightweight feeling on my wrist. I don't even notice it on my wrist and the thickness is no issue at all. 
I actually love the fact that there's no central second hand, just like on the Aerospace. I don't care much for those functions, they're pretty much useless on all ABC watches. I have the Rangebeast and a Garmin Tactix Delta sapphire Solar and they're similarly useless in this regard. The polished titanium looks great in the metal! It doesn't look like Ti at all  I love the bracelet, it's quite unique. I'll try to learn to live with the carbon pattern on the dial, I find it completely tasteless... Here she is on my 7.25" wrist, the size is perfect!


----------



## Caledonia

Casio AW-80


----------



## Chekov

Those three. I really like Ana-Digis, am a bit sad there arent more of them.

Out of those three i think i like the Aerospace most with Aqualand as close second. The arnie is really nice aswell, altho a bit too large for me. Would love to see the Arnie at around 42-43 mm.


----------



## Chekov

Good choice, also prefer the polished titanium one. I like that watch alot actually. Kinda understand you on the carbon fibre but im starting to like it, think it will grow. Fits well with the dial in my opinion. 

In short. Cool looking watch, looks very well. Guess its practical with all the functions as well. Will keep an eye out on the Tissot T Touch


----------



## Chekov

therion said:


> Thank you for your kind reply! I decided to go for the full titanium version, I really appreciate the feathery lightweight feeling on my wrist. I don't even notice it on my wrist and the thickness is no issue at all.
> I actually love the fact that there's no central second hand, just like on the Aerospace. I don't care much for those functions, they're pretty much useless on all ABC watches. I have the Rangebeast and a Garmin Tactix Delta sapphire Solar and they're similarly useless in this regard. The polished titanium looks great in the metal! It doesn't look like Ti at all  I love the bracelet, it's quite unique. I'll try to learn to live with the carbon pattern on the dial, I find it completely tasteless... Here she is on my 7.25" wrist, the size is perfect!


Dont get the quoting function. This was a reply to you:

Good choice, also prefer the polished titanium one. I like that watch alot actually. Kinda understand you on the carbon fibre but im starting to like it, think it will grow. Fits well with the dial in my opinion.

In short. Cool looking watch, looks very well. Guess its practical with all the functions as well. Will keep an eye out on the Tissot T Touch


----------



## mougino

Chekov said:


> The arnie is really nice aswell, altho a bit too large for me. Would love to see the Arnie at around 42-43 mm.


There's always the H556-5029 "Baby Arnie" but it's only 38mm, we would need an in-between


----------



## Drewdoog

My soon to be wife asked me to marry her and she thought this would be far better than a ring. I have two digital watches in my small 30 or so collection so I was surprised that she would pick such a great watch.


----------



## gaijin

Drewdoog said:


> My soon to be wife asked me to marry her and she thought this would be far better than a ring. I have two digital watches in my small 30 or so collection so I was surprised that she would pick such a great watch.
> View attachment 15845394


Is there some hidden analog complication on there I'm not familiar with? Otherwise, nice Ana / Digi watch.

🤦‍♂️


----------



## Chascomm

This must be one of the most interesting analogue/digital watches that I know of right now. Yesterday I was rereading Doensen's book and I noticed the following entry in the section about Automatic Quartz Watches:

_1976 - Sicura presents the 'Superman' at the Basle Fair. This is an automatic watch, with an electronic module and a LED display plus a dial with hands. The spring of a mechanical movement is wound by the rotating mass and charges the battery for the LED module indirectly. Further details about the functioning of this watch are unknown._

A little Googling turned up a picture:















Swisstime : Detail


Your reference for Swiss watches since 1963




www.swisstime.ch


----------



## mougino

Talking about interesting vintage ana-digi, did you guys know about the Omega Equinoxe Reverso? It can be either an analog or a digital, based on your mood for the day!


----------



## b55er

Seiko SNJ005 Sportura Worldtimer

Sent from my Seiko UC-2000


----------



## Chascomm

mougino said:


> Talking about interesting vintage ana-digi, did you guys know about the Omega Equinoxe Reverso? It can be either an analog or a digital, based on your mood for the day!


It ought to be a classic, but is unfortunately mostly forgotten these days.


----------



## cousswrc

Amazing!!


----------



## mougino

I didn't see the Q Timex Reissue Digital LCA mentioned?
In this day and age, digital mimic of the analog hands are quite rare...


----------



## Chekov

mougino said:


> There's always the H556-5029 "Baby Arnie" but it's only 38mm, we would need an in-between


Cool watch indeed. Will keep an eye out for it. Thanks for the tip, never heard of it or saw it before.


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## nonconformulaic

Rocket1991 said:


> View attachment 15866086


Nice! The poor (smart?) man's GWG-1000 Maharishi. 90% of the functionality/look for, what, maybe 2% of the price?

Wear it in good health!


----------



## Rocket1991

nonconformulaic said:


> Nice! The poor (smart?) man's GWG-1000 Maharishi. 90% of the functionality/look for, what, maybe 2% of the price?
> 
> Wear it in good health!
> 
> View attachment 15866549


Model actually predates G-Shock by 5-6 years. So, G-Shock was inspired by this small Casio (you can probably stack 3 of them inside that G).
AQ-S800 comes in all colors and forms. It's bit stupid on Casio behalf always show seconds at expense of other choices but it's very functionally rich watch and for everyday watch it's very potent candidate.
Now Casio uses module in many other models apart from S810, which i also have, including full stainless G-Steel clone.


----------



## GaryK30

Rocket1991 said:


> Model actually predates G-Shock by 5-6 years. So, G-Shock was inspired by this small Casio (you can probably stack 3 of them inside that G).
> AQ-S800 comes in all colors and forms. It's bit stupid on Casio behalf always show seconds at expense of other choices but it's very functionally rich watch and for everyday watch it's very potent candidate.
> Now Casio uses module in many other models apart from S810, which i also have, including full stainless G-Steel clone.
> View attachment 15867240
> 
> View attachment 15867241
> 
> View attachment 15867242


I have a couple of the AQ-S800 models, including the Halloween version. I do wish they had a mode that shows the day of the week with the day of the month.


----------



## Rocket1991

GaryK30 said:


> I have a couple of the AQ-S800 models, including the Halloween version. I do wish they had a mode that shows the day of the week with the day of the month.
> 
> View attachment 15867768


Nice watches. Good size, decent functionality, solar , analog is synchronized with digital, good buttons. Positive LCD and very much balanced design. Not much to dislike. In steel guise of AMW-S820 it's more or less perfect everyday watch you can take to work and call it business casual.


----------



## Rocket1991

AMW-S850 variants


----------



## GaryK30

Rocket1991 said:


> Nice watches. Good size, decent functionality, solar , analog is synchronized with digital, good buttons. Positive LCD and very much balanced design. Not much to dislike. In steel guise of AMW-S820 it's more or less perfect everyday watch you can take to work and call it business casual.


Another plus with the AQ-S800 models is that they are very thin compared to most Casios.


----------



## Rocket1991

GaryK30 said:


> Another plus with the AQ-S800 models is that they are very thin compared to most Casios.


I would say they old school thin. S800 is thinner than AW-81 and later is not even solar!








Top to bottom: AW81 S800 and S810.


----------



## Rocket1991

S810,AW81 and S800.


----------



## JohnM67

My favourite.


----------



## geokarbou




----------



## BA1970

Casio WVA320.


----------



## twincity




----------



## Chascomm

I only just discovered the existence of this:

















Quartz analogue with mechanical digital.


----------



## gaijin

Chascomm said:


> I only just discovered the existence of this:
> 
> View attachment 15890635
> View attachment 15890637
> 
> 
> Quartz analogue with mechanical digital.


Interesting choice! I would suggest, however, if the "mechanical digital" part of this watch qualifies as the "Digi" in "Ana-Digi" then any watch, mechanical or quartz, with a date complication could be construed as an analog digital watch - which I think falls beyond the scope intended by this thread.

HTH


----------



## Rocket1991

Chascomm said:


> I only just discovered the existence of this:
> 
> View attachment 15890635
> 
> 
> Quartz analogue with mechanical digital.


In late 80s or early 90s there were some analog/digitals with mechanical analog part (really crude) and more or less very basic digital. for these who could not afford "real" Casio/Seiko/Citizen.
Seem very strange Orient put this one out but if you like it you like it!


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Black5

Chascomm said:


> I only just discovered the existence of this:
> 
> View attachment 15890635
> View attachment 15890637
> 
> 
> Quartz analogue with mechanical digital.


Very unusual combination!

Quartz digital and mechanical analogue would have been the more logical/expected approach...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5

gaijin said:


> Interesting choice! I would suggest, however, if the "mechanical digital" part of this watch qualifies as the "Digi" in "Ana-Digi" then any watch, mechanical or quartz, with a date complication could be construed as an analog digital watch - which I think falls beyond the scope intended by this thread.
> 
> HTH


I disagree. 
Not at all.

As long as both sections tell time, not just date, then the criteria is met.

Let's leave it to the OP to decide...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## gaijin

Black5 said:


> I disagree.
> Not at all.
> 
> As long as both sections tell time, not just date, then the criteria is met.
> 
> Let's leave it to the OP to decide...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


That makes perfect sense. Now I'm just left wondering why Orient thought that combination was a good idea...


----------



## Rocket1991

gaijin said:


> That makes perfect sense. Now I'm just left wondering why Orient thought that combination was a good idea...


This one really remains mystery but hardly single one of it's kind. Digital usually added not just time but alarm, stopwatch and what you can get. Almost since the start of it. Long time ago idea was advertised as some kind of ergonomic bonus: easy to read exact time on digital and easier to evaluate visually how much time remaining but almost immediately digital increased functionality so it's not just different times it's functions which will complicate analog part migrate to digital.


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## filthyj24

I'm a sucker for 6100s. Especially these two with sapphire glass. If I was forced to only keep one it'd be the green, it just feels more...Protrek-y.


----------



## mougino

Sporting one of my favorite ana-digi, the Casio TIC-100, homage to the Sinn 142:















This is the only watch I know with such a small digital lcd screen, the same size as a regular day+date window, so at first glance it goes unnoticed.
It is rather complicated to use, and a little big vs. my tastes, but I loved it enough to invest in a new crystal and tools when it was cracked after a bang on the wall. It's a keeper!
I just noticed I missed one of its big sister the TIC-110 on eBay 5 days ago... Argh, put up a search notification to not miss the next one!


----------



## Chascomm

mougino said:


> Sporting one of my favorite ana-digi, the Casio TIC-100, homage to the Sinn 142:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the only watch I know with such a small digital lcd screen, the same size as a regular day+date window, so at first glance it goes unnoticed.
> It is rather complicated to use, and a little big vs. my tastes, but I loved it enough to invest in a new crystal and tools when it was cracked after a bang on the wall. It's a keeper!
> I just noticed I missed one of its big sister the TIC-110 on eBay 5 days ago... Argh, put up a search notification to not miss the next one!


Subtle...

What else does it do in the little window?


----------



## mougino

Chascomm said:


> Subtle...
> 
> What else does it do in the little window?


The digital module does day+date, second time, stopwatch, and alarm.

See user manual: https://support.casio.com/en/manual/009/qw1325.pdf


----------



## Seneca09

Casio GR B200RAF-8A










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## parkergeo

As a fan of Benrus military watches who also has fond memories of my first analog/digital chronograph in high school, I had to grab this J. Peterman-branded mashup when I saw it!


----------



## Seabee1




----------



## Seneca09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## ZM-73

This count, Fossil Big Tic?


----------



## Sir-Guy

The ProTrek PRW-50 on a Barton silicone strap makes me happy.


----------



## Black5

ZM-73 said:


> This count, Fossil Big Tic?
> View attachment 15926411
> 
> View attachment 15926412


I don't know if it counts, but it certainly is interesting.

Does the LCD display do anything else as well?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## dj8989

Nothing beats this grand daddy of all~


----------



## Chascomm

dj8989 said:


> Nothing beats this grand daddy of all~
> 
> View attachment 15945458


This is not an analogue-digital watch, which is what the thread is about.


----------



## ZM-73

Black5 said:


> I don't know if it counts, but it certainly is interesting.
> 
> Does the LCD display do anything else as well?
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


No extra display. But, it does have one highly sophisticated feature, when you press the button at 2 o'clock the robot stops dancing


----------



## Black5

dj8989 said:


> Nothing beats this grand daddy of all~
> 
> View attachment 15945458


In the context of this thread, almost every watch here beats this one at being analogue-digital...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## AlboWatch

Omega X-33 Gen 1


----------



## mougino

Has the Casioak been mentioned already?


----------



## Rocket1991

mougino said:


> Has the Casioak been mentioned already?


This one actually cute and legible!


----------



## Rocket1991

Received this one yesterday. Nice example of 2000 style with integrated strap which disintegrated in my hands.
NOS.
I can't locate any supply of straps on e-bay or amazon.
Victorinox don't have any Authorized Service in Canada so not much to do with it.
what i found is some strange website which mimics your location and changes accordingly





Victorinox Swiss Army V.09862 Strap - Startech 1000







www.mastersintime.com




Masters in time.
Did someone bought from them or ever ordered replacement strap from Victorinox?
It would help me a lot. So far it's one of the most obscure Victorinox models i ever seen.
Feel bit stupid for bidding on integrated strap watch but i liked uniqueness of this model.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Alpina HSW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

From a few days ago... I find this one also very nice to wear and very legible

Girls version 
GA 2100 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rocket1991

Saw this one in Walmart. Reminds me of older analog digital models i like so much. slim, light and very functional. Full dial Indiglo.
Not my photo. Garbed it off internet.
PS. i hate autocorrect!!!!!!


----------



## Wolfsatz

Rocket1991 said:


> View attachment 15960483
> 
> Saw this one in ?Walmart. Reminds me of older Analog digital models i likes so much. slim, light and very functional. Full dial Indiglo.
> Not my photo. Garbed it off internet.


I love my brown Katmai. Truly awesome. Can keep track of 3 time zones.. 2 digital and the analog. Looks great too

Katmai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Katmai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

But for today a fancy field watch 
Alpina HSW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## NL-USA

Just found this fascinating watch! Automatic movement with LCD quartz module for altimeter/barometer/date


----------



## Rocket1991

NL-USA said:


> Just found this fascinating watch! Automatic movement with LCD quartz module for altimeter/barometer/date
> View attachment 15963573


My impression was these been dead from early 90s made in Hong Kong crap.
How they change battery in this one? Also it should be thick as modern G-Shocks (20mm or so).
Interesting addition though!


----------



## Wolfsatz

TX Orange by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

TX Love by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Katmai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## NL-USA

I don't know much about the brand let alone the watch I posted..., but it is one of very few watches I've seen dating 20 years ago with Both a automatic and quartz movement.


----------



## Rijal79

Happy Sunday to all. Just received a parcel and unboxed a used Casio Wave Ceptor ana-digi watch today so this is me wearing a new addition to my collection, a white dial WVA-M600D-7AJF


----------



## Mic71

An 80s icon brought to date with a slightly bigger/chunkier twist and refined with solar batterie. 
My Arnie is a great example of how ani digi should be done.


----------



## ahmadzaki

AQ-450 , just got it today.. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NL-USA

My Hamilton Flight Timer still in the collection








My old Breitling Aerospace no longer in the collection


----------



## NL-USA

I have another one in addition to the post above, a Worldtimer with E6B aviation sliderule bezel. Still have the original box and all papers. Think it dates to 2005. Really should replace the battery!
It's the 2nd aviation style watch I bought when I got a real flying job and no longer wanted to bang around my Breitling Jupiter Pilot I purchased in 1995 at age 19 when I went to an aviation college. The Breitling was my 1st aviation style watch.


----------



## Rijal79

WFH today but a Casio Wave Ceptor just arrived (my 2nd from 3 used models purchased this past week, with another, a dive style on its way).

Didn't want to upset the cool guys at f17 with me posting another non-G there (but I'm sure most are cool about it, as long as they are of other Casio models or other Japan brand watches) so here is my new ana-digi field watch, a WVA-M630B-1A on an aftermarket NATO strap


----------



## Wolfsatz

Rijal79 said:


> WFH today but a Casio Wave Ceptor just arrived (my 2nd from 3 used models purchased this past week, with another, a dive style on its way).
> 
> Didn't want to upset the cool guys at f17 with me posting another non-G there (but I'm sure most are cool about it, as long as they are of other Casio models or other Japan brand watches) so here is my new ana-digi field watch, a WVA-M630B-1A on an aftermarket NATO strap
> 
> View attachment 15968433


I find it hilarious that some folks get upset about posting something else that they dont want to see... because you post the picture of a watch.. on a watch forum. hmmm

WUS Police in Action at F71 Show your Casio  This whole thing started because someone got upset about posting G Shocks on the Show your Casio thread at F71; where no where does it claim that it should only be Non Gs. 
Is the effort to even bring it up worth ti? What does it accomplish ?

Anyway.... New to me Casio Edifice EFA-121. Does the job on the looks part. It has a nice feeling (except the bracelet) but the digital display is close to useless under normal lighting conditions. It has some pretty nifty features and the ditigal display paired with the analog is really a thing of beauty.... if you could actually see it the whole time.

Casio Edifice by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rijal79

Hahah, I know right? Now I see.....maybe the fella is not really a true Casio fan for one just need to relax and be cool instead of complaining about pictures of Gs in that Casio thread....whereas the discussion starter zippofan did replied in it later; apparently saying that pictures of Gs are actually welcomed there 

BTW, that is a nice looking Edifice indeed  Talking about interesting Casio ana-digi watches, even though I am waiting for another Wave Ceptor (a navy blue dial WVA-M600D-2A this time) and an LCF-20-1 to arrive; with a purchase of an AQ-230A-7A about to be completed with the seller tomorrow.....actually this GA-2100-4ADR is my favourite Casio ana-digi watch


----------



## mougino




----------



## hedge0423




----------



## Elkins45

Bertucci A2TC


----------



## Black5

On my son's wrist.
He won't give this one back&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5

Looking for some case back screws for this one that were misplaced during the last battery change&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Mic71

Rugged, stealthy great work watch. Although I'm still wondering why negative displays are in so many watches. I can defiantly see that this watch would look a lot different with a positive display and may well take the stealthy look away from it but so hard to see unless in the right lighting. 
Not such a problem on a ani digi as I use the hands to see the time and the date is there on the digi screen if I need it.


----------



## jaliya48

My 2020 lockdown project. Love the AM jubilee bracelet on this, takes it up a notch!


----------



## mougino

jaliya48 said:


> My 2020 lockdown project. Love the AM jubilee bracelet on this, takes it up a notch!


Very cool! What's the model number? I don't seem to find it on their website, TIA!


----------



## jaliya48

mougino said:


> Very cool! What's the model number? I don't seem to find it on their website, TIA!


Thanks! The model on the back is T206.01 but I think these are from the early-mid nineties. I found this on eBay and was in a job lot of two watches. The other uses the discontinued T205 with the "smiley" screen so I've shelved it till I find a donor watch.


----------



## mougino

Another vintage one currently on sale (trying to decide if I purchase it or not...)


----------



## Black5

mougino said:


> Another vintage one currently on sale (trying to decide if I purchase it or not...)












SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## mougino

Black5 said:


> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


On its way to me. I don't thank you


----------



## Black5

mougino said:


> On its way to me. I don't thank you












SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Chascomm

Oris









"This fully solid state model incorporates a multiplexed liquid crystal display panel with 6 digits, 4 flags (function symbols) and two electronic hands. Functions: hours and minutes analogically; digitally: hours-minutes or date and day; 24-hour countdown timer; alarm with modulated signal; second time zone; chronograph to 1/100th of a sec. with split times, and a nightlïght."


----------



## tantric

I owned this Revue Thommen ana-digi a few years ago, thought it was cool and certainly functional on a day-to-day basis


----------



## mougino

Kind of sucked in an _ana-digi_ buying spree -_-' waiting for the Elgin above I snagged a Casio MTP-4700, apparently in great condition, for less than 50€.









This way, I'll have both a reverse lcd display watch and a normal one 

Nicolas


----------



## ahmadzaki




----------



## Wolfsatz

Casio AnaDigi by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## jaliya48

mougino said:


> Kind of sucked in an _ana-digi_ buying spree -_-' waiting for the Elgin above I snagged a Casio MTP-4700, apparently in great condition, for less than 50€.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This way, I'll have both a reverse lcd display watch and a normal one
> 
> Nicolas


There's no going back! You need a Casio AD-5xx smiley face in your collection too 
Fun fact: both this and the Elgin use the Miyota T240 movement.


----------



## mougino

jaliya48 said:


> There's no going back! You need a Casio AD-5xx smiley face in your collection too
> Fun fact: both this and the Elgin use the Miyota T240 movement.


TBH I was looking more into the Citizen Wingman / C080 😅


----------



## mougino

mougino said:


> Kind of sucked in an _ana-digi_ buying spree -_-' waiting for the Elgin above I snagged a Casio MTP-4700, apparently in great condition, for less than 50€.
> 
> This way, I'll have both a reverse lcd display watch and a normal one
> 
> Nicolas


The MTP-4700 just arrived today  it's a neat little watch! 42 mm wide (47 mm lug-to-lug) for 11.5 mm thick and 22 mm lugs.

You can easily scroll between time zones with the bottom left & right buttons.

Other features are a smooth bidirectional rotating bezel, independent analog/digital times, alarm per city code, 12hr stopwatch and 60' countdown timer.


















Now I just need to find it a correct strap (this double NATO is uncomfortable and too thick).










Nicolas


----------



## Black5

mougino said:


> TBH I was looking more into the Citizen Wingman / C080


I love those so much I bought 2&#8230;










SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## mougino

And 2 days after the Casio, the Elgin arrived. It is 38.5 mm for what has to be the shortest lug-to-lug I own: 43.0 mm, 11.0 mm thick and 20 mm lugs. 120 click unidirectional bezel and even a screw-down crown!

















The second tiny analog watch on the bracelet is very cute  and the case back is pristine, it even had its sticker on! I don't see any scratch anywhere, crystal or case! That makes it two vintage in excellent condition in a row, I'm in luck 

















While the bracelet is fitting perfectly at the lugs and has a great vintage look (and even micro-adjustements at the clasp), it's a little heavy in this hot weather, so I've switched it to a French parachute strap.









Nicolas


----------



## Black5

mougino said:


> And 2 days after the Casio, the Elgin arrived. It is 38.5 mm for what has to be the shortest lug-to-lug I own: 43.0 mm, 11.0 mm thick and 20 mm lugs. 120 click unidirectional bezel and even a screw-down crown!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second tiny analog watch on the bracelet is very cute  and the case back is pristine, it even had its sticker on! I don't see any scratch anywhere, crystal or case! That makes it two vintage in excellent condition in a row, I'm in luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the bracelet is fitting perfectly at the lugs and has a great vintage look (and even micro-adjustements at the clasp), it's a little heavy in this hot weather, so I've switched it to a French parachute strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolas


Excellent pickup.

Glad you got some good advice&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## mougino

Black5 said:


> Excellent pickup.
> 
> Glad you got some good advice&#8230;
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Indeed  thanks for the motivation!

I just tried and I think it looks even better on a leather pilot strap... strong _Breitling_ vibes!


----------



## Black5

mougino said:


> Indeed  thanks for the motivation!
> 
> I just tried and I think it looks even better on a leather pilot strap... strong _Breitling_ vibes!


The Breitling inspiration is strong with this one. I'm a huge fan of the "co-pilot" (secondary watch) on the bracelet which was designed to allow the pilot to see UTC time at a glance without turning their wrist while holding the yoke.

I can't have all the watches I want, so I live my life through enjoying the purchases of others&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## mougino

Black5 said:


> The Breitling inspiration is strong with this one. I'm a huge fan of the "co-pilot" (secondary watch) on the bracelet which was designed to allow the pilot to see UTC time at a glance without turning their wrist while holding the yoke.
> 
> I can't have all the watches I want, so I live my life through enjoying the purchases of others&#8230;
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


You already have UTC time on the top lcd, +dual time possible on the bottom lcd, so the secondary analog watch is a little superfluous IMO... unless you want a third time (home time) on it. But for the angle of vision while steering you're right, it's handy but I'll never make use of it


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## DECO665

Timex Ironman Triathlon ani/digi:


----------



## Kurt Behm

Rocket1991 said:


> Hi,
> I want to start thread for analog-digital watch lovers. Please post pictures of yours or may be not yours analog digital watch. Favorite, interesting, special, unusual.
> For me one of the favorites was
> Casio ABX-60
> View attachment 13045579
> 
> light , functional and legible. Seem like real technical marvel at the time.
> Casio AE9W
> View attachment 13045581
> 
> Tons of functionality in tiny package. Digital analog part seem cool at the time.
> For today's me it will be Seiko Sportura.
> View attachment 13045587
> 
> Stylish quality piece with smarts and comfort.


In the mail...


----------



## Caledonia

Casio AW-80


----------



## roverguy78

Here's an unusual analog digital. Israeli ADI. A lot of their watches were apparently for the Israeli military. This one has a lot of SKX case similarities. Excellent bezel action, but is a bit tricky to use due to the off center analog dial.


----------



## Rocket1991

roverguy78 said:


> Here's an unusual analog digital. Israeli ADI. A lot of their watches were apparently for the Israeli military. This one has a lot of SKX case similarities. Excellent bezel action, but is a bit tricky to use due to the off center analog dial.


They not specifically for the army rather they had a lot of brunch or unit branded watches which people in the army and units were buying.
This one looks cool!
It's standard Miyota based analog digital which was all the rage in 90s.
they all like this off center


----------



## Wolfsatz

Casio Oak by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## RadiumWatches

Wolfsatz said:


> Casio AnaDigi by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Love this one. What model is it?


----------



## Rodentman

I have this one.


----------



## Wolfsatz

RadiumWatches said:


> Love this one. What model is it?


What comes originally on rubber which is dislike a lot. The watch looks great on pictures and in person. But one caveat; the digital part is extremely hard to see. The picture is making it more readable that it truly is. Most of the time is unreadable on most conditions. It does have the illuminator.

Edifice by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

Alpina HSW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Alpina HSW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

Perfect 10:08

Alpina HSW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rocket1991

Wolfsatz said:


> Perfect 10:08
> 
> Alpina HSW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Perfect photogenic time!


----------



## Wolfsatz

TX Katmai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

Katmai 10:08 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rocket1991

Vintage Timex ReefGear
yes. hour hand is hugely misaligned.

















Got it from thrift store. put new cell. It's ticking!


----------



## gaijin

Rocket1991 said:


> Vintage Timex ReefGear
> yes. hour hand is hugely misaligned.
> View attachment 16088165
> 
> View attachment 16088166
> 
> 
> Got it from thrift store. put new cell. It's ticking!


Seconds hand appears to be perfectly aligned


----------



## Rocket1991

gaijin said:


> Seconds hand appears to be perfectly aligned


It's 1998 and i do have later incarnations of same Timex movement. This one was surprise. Battery change was bit of the challenge.
It held by 2 screws on one side and on other whole plate holding battery in place (battery is not going into "hole" it held by cup on top of it!) goes under two notches protruding from case.
New one (2004) is very standard and better built affair. Very unique watch.
Surprisingly it's still on original band.


----------



## Black5

Ive posted this one before, but haven't worn it for a while.

Citizen Time Track Ana-Digi.

Still running at 0.2 sec p/d after 40 years.

Not too shabby...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Rocket1991

Black5 said:


> Ive posted this one before, but haven't worn it for a while.
> 
> Citizen Time Track Ana-Digi.
> 
> Still running at 0.2 sec p/d after 40 years.
> 
> Not too shabby...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Beautiful blast from the past!!!


----------



## Black5

Rocket1991 said:


> Beautiful blast from the past!!!


It was a birthday gift when I was a teenager.
At the time, I didn't wear it much because the gold plate was too much bling for me.
Probably explains why it's survived in such good condition.
I went through (destroyed) a whole lot of cheap digital watches as a teenager...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Rocket1991

Black5 said:


> It was a birthday gift when I was a teenager.
> At the time, I didn't wear it much because the gold plate was too much bling for me.
> Probably explains why it's survived in such good condition.
> I went through (destroyed) a whole lot of cheap digital watches as a teenager...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Same here. only things you don't wear survive.


----------



## justinloos88

Casio




__
justinloos88


__
Aug 31, 2021







Workout watch


----------



## gaijin

justinloos88 said:


> Casio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> justinloos88
> 
> 
> __
> Aug 31, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Workout watch


Interesting... but I fail to see the Analog component that would make it suitable for inclusion in this Analog/Digital watch thread


----------



## Black5

gaijin said:


> Interesting... but I fail to see the Analog component that would make it suitable for inclusion in this Analog/Digital watch thread


It's a random speed post, They will be listing a Rolex for sale soon&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## gaijin

Black5 said:


> It's a random speed post, They will be listing a Rolex for sale soon&#8230;
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Sure looks like it - all 58 posts in just the last 2 days


----------



## Black5

gaijin said:


> Sure looks like it - all 58 posts in just the last 2 days


Yep.
By Friday we will have a sales listing or a post count reset if the mods notice...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## killme

One of the rarest Casio ana-digi - ADP-800


----------



## Black5

killme said:


> One of the rarest Casio ana-digi - ADP-800
> 
> View attachment 16096628


That's certainly out there!

Surely you aren't suggesting this is rarer than my GA-110's?










Un-numbered limited edition of less than 1,000,000 units for this colourway.

Now discontinued as well, so when I get to 100 posts I'm gonna flip it for a small fortune.

(Or maybe trade it for something more common, like a Datejust&#8230

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## killme

Black5 said:


> That's certainly out there!
> 
> Surely you aren't suggesting this is rarer than my GA-110's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Un-numbered limited edition of less than 1,000,000 units for this colourway.
> 
> Now discontinued as well, so when I get to 100 posts I'm gonna flip it for a small fortune.
> 
> (Or maybe trade it for something more common, like a Datejust&#8230
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Yep, decade or two is needed for this process


----------



## ShockMister

Has anyone seen the Armitron Horizon?

Sorry I haven't figured out how to copy links from my tablet. But it's about 55 dollars on their website.


----------



## GaryK30

ShockMister said:


> Has anyone seen the Armitron Horizon?
> 
> Sorry I haven't figured out how to copy links from my tablet. But it's about 55 dollars on their website.











Armitron Horizon | 54mm, Red


Available exclusively on armitron.com. Soar to new heights with the Armitron Horizon. Oversized, sturdy and intricately sculpted, our latest ProSport watch does it all with a fresh, bold style. The unisex Horizon is water resistant up to 330 feet, and features include: hour/minute/seconds...




www.armitron.com


----------



## ShockMister

Great. Thanks


----------



## Rocket1991

GaryK30 said:


> Armitron Horizon | 54mm, Red
> 
> 
> Available exclusively on armitron.com. Soar to new heights with the Armitron Horizon. Oversized, sturdy and intricately sculpted, our latest ProSport watch does it all with a fresh, bold style. The unisex Horizon is water resistant up to 330 feet, and features include: hour/minute/seconds...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.armitron.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16098132


At 55$ you can aim for Casio in good shape from e-bay. Or even new on sale.
Curious is there similar SMAEL.


----------



## mougino

Rocket1991 said:


> At 55$ you can aim for Casio in good shape from e-bay. Or even new on sale.
> Curious is there similar SMAEL.


There are ali clones (sorta):









17.89US $ 20% OFF|SANDA top luxury brand G style men's military sports watch LED digital watch waterproof men's watch Relogio Masculino|masculino|masculinos relogiosmasculino watch - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





















35.2US $ |Men's Watches Military Sport Digital Wristwatches Sale Fashion Calendar Climbing Waterproof Top Wrist Bracelet Chronograph Watch|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





















6.31US $ 50% OFF|SMAEL Top Luxury Brand Men's Watch Outdoor Sports Waterproof Watches Dual Display Quartz Rubber Digital Clock Relogio Masculino|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





















12.9US $ 50% OFF|Addies White Sports Watches Mens Military Watch Waterproof Sport Wristwatch Dual Display Quartz Watch Mens Relogio Masculino - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## kritameth

Not interesting, but a favorite.


----------



## mougino

kritameth said:


> Not interesting, but a favorite.
> View attachment 16098331


How is it an analog digital watch? Are the hands hidden behind the LCD, a la Reverso ?


----------



## kritameth

mougino said:


> How is it an analog digital watch? Are the hands hidden behind the LCD, a la Reverso ?


Well it's a digital watch with a hand... my hand. Jk 😂, my bad, I thought it was a thread for both.


----------



## ShockMister

I've owned lots of Armitron and cheaper similar ones. I wouldn't endorse the real thing over the generic, or vice versa. But generally you get what you pay for.


----------



## Chascomm

mougino said:


> There are ali clones (sorta):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17.89US $ 20% OFF|SANDA top luxury brand G style men's military sports watch LED digital watch waterproof men's watch Relogio Masculino|masculino|masculinos relogiosmasculino watch - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a.aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35.2US $ |Men's Watches Military Sport Digital Wristwatches Sale Fashion Calendar Climbing Waterproof Top Wrist Bracelet Chronograph Watch|Sports Watches| - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a.aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.31US $ 50% OFF|SMAEL Top Luxury Brand Men's Watch Outdoor Sports Waterproof Watches Dual Display Quartz Rubber Digital Clock Relogio Masculino|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a.aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12.9US $ 50% OFF|Addies White Sports Watches Mens Military Watch Waterproof Sport Wristwatch Dual Display Quartz Watch Mens Relogio Masculino - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a.aliexpress.com


In spite of the similarities, there seems to be huge differences in legibility, just based on those images.


----------



## Danny_MC

Casio Data Bank ABX-24. I bought it 20 years a go and it had been worn pretty much every day for the first eighteen.


----------



## CasioVibe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ned-ludd

I bought this Accurist Skymaster recently but am rather miffed to find that the slide rule bezel is for decoration only and *does not move*. Perhaps that's why it was so cheap. It is a handsome beast, nonetheless.


----------



## CasioVibe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

ned-ludd said:


> I bought this Accurist Skymaster recently but am rather miffed to find that the slide rule bezel is for decoration only and *does not move*. Perhaps that's why it was so cheap. It is a handsome beast, nonetheless.
> 
> View attachment 16100204


That's disappointing, but you are right, it's a looker nonetheless...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## kramer5150

I only have one... really enjoy it. I've probaby done 80~100 total miles with it on both hike and gravel bike trails. Its never let me down. I have other digital watches that I rotate in an out of this role. I have owned it for several years but in all honesty it was a shelf queen for most of its life. Only the past ~year or so have I used it like a proper g-shock. The pretty blue and gloss black... you know the deal. I like the color, its like if Casio wanted to do their version of a Pelagos... this is how they'd go about it.



















Old school chromoly 26'er !!!... OEM dork disk FTW!!


----------



## roverguy78

Some late 80's fun...


----------



## Chascomm

roverguy78 said:


> Some late 80's fun...


just curious; how do you find it using a rotating bezel with an off-set dial?


----------



## roverguy78

It's still technically doable, but quite awkward. I don't really bother, and just use the stopwatch instead.


----------



## Black5

kramer5150 said:


> I only have one... really enjoy it. I've probaby done 80~100 total miles with it on both hike and gravel bike trails. Its never let me down. I have other digital watches that I rotate in an out of this role. I have owned it for several years but in all honesty it was a shelf queen for most of its life. Only the past ~year or so have I used it like a proper g-shock. The pretty blue and gloss black... you know the deal. I like the color, its like if Casio wanted to do their version of a Pelagos... this is how they'd go about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old school chromoly 26'er !!!... OEM dork disk FTW!!


Snap,

I believe the GA-110 series is the best selling G-Shock of all time...









Warning: The above post may contain sarcasm or a poor attempt at humour...


----------



## Rocket1991

New addition. Just got it. After a hour of sunlight it woke up from slumber.
Still needs further charging and 22mm strap. 
Famous AMW 320 heir which was canceled even before AMW320 was.


----------



## Black5

This old thing from 1978&#8230;

View attachment 16127077


----------



## Rocket1991

After 4 days of sunbathing analog part started to move.
Very heave, thick and solid watch.


----------



## Chascomm

Rocket1991 said:


> After 4 days of sunbathing analog part started to move.
> Very heave, thick and solid watch.
> View attachment 16132678
> 
> View attachment 16132679


Won't get out of bed for less than 4 days sunlight. That's "Tough Solar".


----------



## Rocket1991

Chascomm said:


> Won't get out of bed for less than 4 days sunlight. That's "Tough Solar".


Citizens do it much faster. Casio on other hand can be a bummer for weeks in worst case. It may take literally 2 weeks to get to High.


----------



## jaliya48

The final form; a thinner, flat crystal, faded insert and folded jubilee. Perfection!


----------



## BSD_1972

I have had this for a long time. Was my daily before falling down this rabbit hole of watch accumulating (I wouldn't call myself a collector at this point). It"s pretty beat up but that's okay with me.
The digital windows are almost useless for my aging eyes but they are there. Good luck seeing it in the dark as the lume doesn't last and the light is an old school tiny light in the main digital window. On the plus side it never has to be set and there are batteries to change.








There's probably another of these in here somewhere but I didn't feel like scrolling through 800+ posts.


----------



## Rocket1991

10 days later it's still on MID.








Quality of the case is nice. It feels well made for affordable watch. Buttons are nice to push: smooth and big. Bezel action is smooth too. It's bidirectional and seem to be direct borrow from AMW320 and other AMWs. 
Very substantial and heavy watch.
Functionally it's really AMW320. Same functions: stopwatch, dual time, alarm with difference of "perpetual" calendar and been solar with backlight. Backlight was introduced on AMW320 spinoffs in 90s though and similar "no stem" models been done too. So this one is special because it's solar and "old school" Casio solar. Probably form very early 2000s.
Lume is real Casio lume. Meaning don't count on it. 
You can't see it on pictures but dial has sunburst effect and it looks nice.

I was looking for this model for a very long time. After i got it.... i am not excited as "grail" thing but i really like it.


----------



## Tolmia

This was my go-to for a while before it broke... and just before I really got into the hobby. Photo from the web somewhere... Wouldn't call it my favorite, but I definitely prefer this style rather than the much larger busier dials.


----------



## Tolmia

Rocket1991 said:


> Model actually predates G-Shock by 5-6 years. So, G-Shock was inspired by this small Casio (you can probably stack 3 of them inside that G).
> AQ-S800 comes in all colors and forms. It's bit stupid on Casio behalf always show seconds at expense of other choices but it's very functionally rich watch and for everyday watch it's very potent candidate.
> Now Casio uses module in many other models apart from S810, which i also have, including full stainless G-Steel clone.
> View attachment 15867240
> 
> View attachment 15867241
> 
> View attachment 15867242


I wish they still made something similar to the AMW-820 models. Just needs sapphire and 20ATM.


----------



## Rocket1991

Tolmia said:


> I wish they still made something similar to the AMW-820 models. Just needs sapphire and 20ATM.


In some way they did with Lineage and Oceanus but not 200m.
There was massive waveceptor too but no 200m either.
There is G-Shock/Edifice incarnations but they huge and i think Casio dropped them.
You probably can DIY sapphire and hydromod on AMW820 to get 200m....


----------



## ronnypudding

Just dropping this one here. A GA2100 I purchased from a forum member that I modded to lume the indexes. A very simple mod to address the single greatest weakness of this, otherwise, fantastic G. Plus, who doesn’t like a little “extreme danger” on their wrist??
Regards
Joe


----------



## ZM-73

Casio AMW-320C


----------



## Dcreed

calypso


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

ronnypudding said:


> Just dropping this one here. A GA2100 I purchased from a forum member that I modded to lume the indexes. A very simple mod to address the single greatest weakness of this, otherwise, fantastic G. Plus, who doesn’t like a little “extreme danger” on their wrist??
> Regards
> Joe
> View attachment 16151430
> View attachment 16151436
> View attachment 16151438


Well done! The big un-lumed white indices were what turned me off, not just for this model but quite a few other Casio analog/digital models as well. It's just 1 small step that can make a complete watch, you'd wonder why the heck Casio would skip it!


----------



## mougino

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Well done! The big un-lumed white indices were what turned me off, not just for this model but quite a few other Casio analog/digital models as well. It's just 1 small step that can make a complete watch, you'd wonder why the heck Casio would skip it!


True. I did it for my 2 Casioaks and now at least they're readable!


----------



## TalkingClock




----------



## Rocket1991

Got it New in the box but when i took it out of the box .. strap disintegrated. 
Old plastic and proprietary designs are synonymous with pain in behind.
I tried several solutions but none seem to work for one reason or another. 
11 mm lug size should explain one of these reasons. 
For a final try got NATO strap for cheap and went modding it to fit the size.
Worked perfectly. Sure not original look but it sits well. Joker colors are byproduct of getting it very cheap from second hand store. But i don't mind it so far. sure can dress it up with better matching color. 

about watch.

It's ETA analog digital quartz from about 2000-2001 with distinctive "bio design" which was very popular around this time. I really like quirkiness of it and unique look.

This watch has character.


----------



## ronnypudding

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Well done! The big un-lumed white indices were what turned me off, not just for this model but quite a few other Casio analog/digital models as well. It's just 1 small step that can make a complete watch, you'd wonder why the heck Casio would skip it!


My thinking exactly. I really liked the look of this watch, but that lack of lume (and, frankly, the silly prices for it here in Canada) kept me away. I found a used one for a decent price for the expressed purpose of doing this mod. It really is very simple.
Regards and thanks for the compliment!
Joe


----------



## HondaDave




----------



## Danny_MC

Casio ProTrek PRW-60 YBM


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## twincity




----------



## mougino




----------



## roverguy78

Here’s a seldom seen or talked about Zeitner Digitech with Miyota T240 movement. Very unique and interesting design, and only 38mm. 100m with thread down crown. Excellent integrated bracelet with milled clasp. Crystal appears to have AR coating.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991

U200 based Citizen.
Very nice watch. But not >400$ nice like some sellers on e-bay think it is.


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## kadett

Old but gold. Still love this thing.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Rocket1991

Mhutch said:


>


This is excellent example of classy, quality analog digital watch! Wish there were more of watches like this!


----------



## CasioVibe




----------



## mougino

1984 seafoam green Baby Arnie 😍

This is my first watch where the crown allows to tune the digital settings.

This one is only 9.4 mm thick and 37.0 mm wide, and it has the cutest two-tone alarm chime! 💚


----------



## Chascomm

Saw this on another forum. The brand is Urban Time Imagination.


----------



## Rocket1991

Mid late 2000th analog digital Timex.
I got in as is condition and it very much beaten up.
After inserting 2 cells ( it takes separate for analog and digital parts) i found some segments in first letter of day/date/month portion of LCD are not working. Rest is fine.
Later will put it on some strap.
Inside this Timex is Miyota movement.


----------



## Deity42

AMW-320R and AMW-320 (first model)








Lineages (looks like the one on the right has visited this thread before). I think these are maybe the best non-G watches Casio makes today.








Squares.








This Pulsar I found for a few dollars with a Seiko module and an interesting logo I've never been able to find anything about.








I found this "not a Pro-Trek" at Walmart yesterday for $30. Not Casio's best watch, but moonphase and fishing timer is fun. There's an all digital version in an identical case.


----------



## Deity42

Rocket1991 said:


> Mid late 2000th analog digital Timex.
> I got in as is condition and it very much beaten up.
> After inserting 2 cells ( it takes separate for analog and digital parts) i found some segments in first letter of day/date/month portion of LCD are not working. Rest is fine.
> Later will put it on some strap.
> Inside this Timex is Miyota movement.
> View attachment 16419176
> 
> View attachment 16419179


Are both modules Miyotas? I find these dual module setups a little obnoxious because they'll never stay syncronized. I'm usually not OCD about watch accuracy and stuff like that, but on an ani-digi it's under my skin a bit.


----------



## ZM-73

UTI 270 SERIES dual movement


----------



## Chascomm

ZM-73 said:


> UTI 270 SERIES dual movement
> View attachment 16420230
> 
> View attachment 16420231


A real-world wrist shot of the UTI  Looks even cooler than I expected. The faceted crystal is a nice touch.


----------



## ZM-73

Chascomm said:


> A real-world wrist shot of the UTI  Looks even cooler than I expected. The faceted crystal is a nice touch.


I was a bit worried about how it would be on the wrist. But, it does look good in the flesh. The crystal is very nice too, despite a bit of distortion at the bottom corners it's easy to read.


----------



## Rocket1991

Deity42 said:


> Are both modules Miyotas? I find these dual module setups a little obnoxious because they'll never stay syncronized. I'm usually not OCD about watch accuracy and stuff like that, but on an ani-digi it's under my skin a bit.


 Timex not a stranger to using outside movements and Miyota been used on and off since late 80s. First Timex analog digitals been Miyota. 
Yes modules are totally independent and i think both Miyota (it is considered one movement) and there are plenty of affordable and some times not so much affordable analog digital fashion and such watches with same set up. I not sure what Seiko uses for Pulsar and lorus but it 100% same analog and non connected digital set up.


----------



## Rocket1991

On a strap!


----------



## Deity42

Rocket1991 said:


> Timex not a stranger to using outside movements and Miyota been used on and off since late 80s. First Timex analog digitals been Miyota.
> Yes modules are totally independent and i think both Miyota (it is considered one movement) and there are plenty of affordable and some times not so much affordable analog digital fashion and such watches with same set up. I not sure what Seiko uses for Pulsar and lorus but it 100% same analog and non connected digital set up.


Yes, my Ridgemont has such a setup. I just thought it would be interesting if on that one, the analog was Miyota and the digital was Timex. Having picked up a few different ani-digis lately, I just like to research and think about different companies' approaches, their apparent manufacturing capacities and priorities. Just a subject to keep my mind occupied, if that makes sense.


----------



## Rocket1991

Deity42 said:


> Yes, my Ridgemont has such a setup. I just thought it would be interesting if on that one, the analog was Miyota and the digital was Timex. Having picked up a few different ani-digis lately, I just like to research and think about different companies' approaches, their apparent manufacturing capacities and priorities. Just a subject to keep my mind occupied, if that makes sense.


Swiss, like late 90s early 2000s ETA also was separated. I have two Victorinox watches ABC analog digital and just analog digital and they do take two cells and you literally can see in ABC analog part as separate movement. For Timex it makes no sense to integrate their movement since they order it custom made for them anyway and all they care is digital part been looking and behaving like Timex. Integrating their movement with someone else movement means complicating supply chain even more. It's much easier to rely on reputable OEM to solve all things for you and enjoy ready to go product. Digital Timex in Marathon line was also outsourced module. So it may be additional rationale - lower production costs. Now they just order from SKMEI which is hilarious considering SKMEI makes Timex clones too (it famous for Casio clones). 

Separate probably is cheaper R&D since you can integrate two existing movements instead of designing one from ground up.


----------



## Rocket1991

Callaway Golf
Standard Miyota 3 button analog digital. Merch watch. fit and finish are nice but backplate gave me a lot of headache. it's really hard to open and whoever designed it probably thought changing battery will not be on to do list of owners of this watch so why bother and make it possible. 

Looks nice though.


----------



## Rocket1991

cushion shape and several textures. Curved crystal with complex shape. Custom strap


----------



## Caledonia

AW-80


----------



## Rocket1991

Caledonia said:


> AW-80
> View attachment 16459941


Sir David Attenborough choice!


----------



## Caledonia

Rocket1991 said:


> Sir David Attenborough choice!


I wonder if he uses the databank/memo function when he spots a new species 😁


----------



## Rocket1991

Caledonia said:


> I wonder if he uses the databank/memo function when he spots a new species 😁


 hardly but i admire man for what he did and been humble as it is despite all fame and glory.
Plus i am sure he had his share of "workplace accidents" like lion mauled the camera and things like this. And a lot of things he did been done on budget with been really on the ground so tools for a job and tool watch is not just horological style for him. 
Also, it's not his first analog digital.








Anyone ID Sir David Attenborough's watch in...


I was just watching this BBC series "Life in Cold Blood" (it's fascinating btw) and noticed David Attenborough wearing this squarish watch, sometimes switching to a different color strap. Can anyone ID it? It looks like some sort of ana-digi...?




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## stockae92

This one is my fav analog digital with an unique feature.


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## ZM-73

Sorry, wrong thread.


----------



## mougino

ZM-73 said:


> Yema Rallgraf
> View attachment 16480147
> 
> View attachment 16480148
> 
> View attachment 16480149


That's nice but it's not an analog digital watch. Also fyi it's spelled Rallygraf, not Rallgraf


----------



## [BOBO]

Spent half an hour on Google trying to figure out if anyone ever did a mechanical watch with a battery powered digital quartz module added to it/mounted next to it.

Couldn't find anything.
I get that it would be a strange thing to do and that there would be little benefits to gain from such setup, if any. 
But I still want to know if it's been done...
A mechanical Breitling with a quartz co-pilot doesn't count.


----------



## ZM-73

mougino said:


> That's nice but it's not an analog digital watch. Also fyi it's spelled Rallygraf, not Rallgraf


You're right, I posted this in the wrong thread. I shall humbly withdraw 😞


----------



## Deity42

[BOBO] said:


> Spent half an hour on Google trying to figure out if anyone ever did a mechanical watch with a battery powered digital quartz module added to it/mounted next to it.
> 
> Couldn't find anything.
> I get that it would be a strange thing to do and that there would be little benefits to gain from such setup, if any.
> But I still want to know if it's been done...
> A mechanical Breitling with a quartz co-pilot doesn't count.


lol, yeah I was think if anyone would do that, it would have been Breitling, thinking of the co-pilot.

I think I _might_ have seen some professional sports chronographs that had some elaborate setups. Not sure though.


----------



## Rocket1991

[BOBO] said:


> Spent half an hour on Google trying to figure out if anyone ever did a mechanical watch with a battery powered digital quartz module added to it/mounted next to it.
> 
> Couldn't find anything.
> I get that it would be a strange thing to do and that there would be little benefits to gain from such setup, if any.
> But I still want to know if it's been done...
> A mechanical Breitling with a quartz co-pilot doesn't count.


Yes they did. Late 80s and early 90s. But mostly it was cheap crappy made in Taiwan/Hong Kong (China was not a thing yet). May be before someone made something more expensive but i am not sure about that.


----------



## Chascomm

[BOBO] said:


> Spent half an hour on Google trying to figure out if anyone ever did a mechanical watch with a battery powered digital quartz module added to it/mounted next to it.
> 
> Couldn't find anything.
> I get that it would be a strange thing to do and that there would be little benefits to gain from such setup, if any.
> But I still want to know if it's been done...
> A mechanical Breitling with a quartz co-pilot doesn't count.


Two examples that I have previously posted in this epic thread so it’s not surprising that you missed them.

The Sicura Superman was a mid 1970s prototype with hand winding analogue and quartz LED module.

Premier Precision of Hong Kong in the 1980s made a quartz LCD module with embedded hand winding semi plastic analogue movement, used by a few cheap brands such as Q&Q.


----------



## [BOBO]

Chascomm said:


> Two examples that I have previously posted in this epic thread so it’s not surprising that you missed them.
> 
> The Sicura Superman was a mid 1970s prototype with hand winding analogue and quartz LED module.
> 
> Premier Precision of Hong Kong in the 1980s made a quartz LCD module with embedded hand winding semi plastic analogue movement, used by a few cheap brands such as Q&Q.


I had the feeling there had to be at least one.😁
Thanks for the info. I guess it turned out to be just as bad of an idea as I figured...


----------



## Rocket1991

[BOBO] said:


> I had the feeling there had to be at least one.😁
> Thanks for the info. I guess it turned out to be just as bad of an idea as I figured...


It was. There is very little point in having both mechanical and digital from both accuracy/performance and movement manufacturing integration standpoint.
it was stopgap solution in 1970s but even in 80s it was ridiculous. You don't have accurate or reliable analog part and you have very limited space for digital part since mechanical takes a lot of space and it is requiring constant winding. In case of older Swiss analog digitals and some Miyota with separate movements it's like in the center you have small (woman watch sized analog part deep under digital and outside you have digital. Back in the days when these mechanical/digital were the thing, circuitry itself was rather big so it put additional strain on whole thing.
There is new spin on it.








Hyetis Alpha Mechanical Smartwatch Hybrid Watch | aBlogtoWatch


The new Hyetis Alpha hybrid mechanical smartwatch has some amazing features: images, price, background, specs, & our expert analysis.



www.ablogtowatch.com


----------



## Chascomm

[BOBO] said:


> I had the feeling there had to be at least one.😁
> Thanks for the info. I guess it turned out to be just as bad of an idea as I figured...


When Sicura tried it, it sort of made sense. Quartz analogue movements were still relatively expensive, whereas the price was starting to plummet on LED digital modules. If you're old enough to remember owning a mechanical watch as your only watch, then you will also remember the weekly ritual of correcting the time against the radio time signal. Sicura's concept gave you an accurate quartz module to help you keep the mechanical display correct, and a mechanical watch that would keep running when the battery died on the digital module. The analogue was easier to read at a glance in the day and the LED easier at night. I would guess that as with other innovative Sicura concepts, they struggled to deliver the product at a price appropriate to their brand, so it never entered production.










Premier Precision's unit was simply a mash-up of their main product line of cheap digital modules and disposable mechanical movements that were still in those days cheaper than quartz analogue. Using this unit, Q&Q (and others, like the Intertronic below) could offer their customers the look (but not the functions) of a premium Citizen or Casio for a fraction of the price. I'd be happy to own one if I could find a working example for the right price. I'm amused by the idea of a watch whose calendar is more accurate than its second hand.


----------



## Deity42




----------



## Forbinproject01

Florida Keys Time









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledonia

1980's Intertronic


----------



## Caledonia

AW-80


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## jaliya48

I've shared photos of my custom Technos Chronoalarm before, but I don't think I shared any photos after I swapped the slightly tall crystal to a more suitable, shorter one. I also polished the case, dulled down the bezel insert and replaced the amber film to something that offers more clarity. I put it on a cheap folded jubilee bracelet to complete the early 90s tool watch look  My grab-n-go watch for work and a casual stroll about town! Still looking for a slightly larger bezel insert to fill out the bezel channel.


----------



## mougino

jaliya48 said:


> I've shared photos of my custom Technos Chronoalarm before, but I don't think I shared any photos after I swapped the slightly tall crystal to a more suitable, shorter one. I also polished the case, dulled down the bezel insert and replaced the amber film to something that offers more clarity. I put it on a cheap folded jubilee bracelet to complete the early 90s tool watch look  My grab-n-go watch for work and a casual stroll about town! Still looking for a slightly larger bezel insert to fill out the bezel channel.


Congrats 👍 it's a true beauty 😍

It so happens I'm wearing an ana-digi today too 😉 my Casio MTP-4700 on shark mesh says hi !


----------



## jaliya48

mougino said:


> Congrats 👍 it's a true beauty 😍
> 
> It so happens I'm wearing an ana-digi today too 😉 my Casio MTP-4700 on shark mesh says hi !
> 
> View attachment 16579793


Thanks! Love this casio too.


----------



## Deity42




----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Unikagen

I can't believe how I missed this thread. Here are some of mine.


----------



## mougino

Unikagen said:


> I can't believe how I missed this thread. Here are some of mine.
> View attachment 16596344


I've been intrigued by this Lip ana-digi! I saw some of them (Lip World Time I think) in the French classified, but they always seemed a bit massive on the pictures. Yours looks like 44 mm at least, correct? How do you like it?


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Unikagen

mougino said:


> I've been intrigued by this Lip ana-digi! I saw some of them (Lip World Time I think) in the French classified, but they always seemed a bit massive on the pictures. Yours looks like 44 mm at least, correct? How do you like it?


It's definitely not 44mm! More like... 42 maybe? It's not a bad watch, but there's two things that let it down a little; it's VERY thick, like 14mm+ or something (I'll measure it later), and the whole case is polished, which makes it look a little cheap. I don't wear it very often because of its thickness, and it pales in comparison to the first Citizen I posted, which is my favourite ana-digi of all time. I keep it in the collection because I have a soft spot for unusual ana-digis.  I love the dial lay out, though! I wish there was a more premium ana-digi out there with that movement.

@Reno has one too. He took a good photo of it, where you can see the case better:


----------



## jaliya48

Unikagen said:


> I can't believe how I missed this thread. Here are some of mine.
> 
> View attachment 16596341
> 
> View attachment 16596340
> 
> View attachment 16596342
> 
> View attachment 16596345
> 
> View attachment 16596344
> 
> View attachment 16596355


Love the C460 and the C080! I've been on the lookout for both to compliment my C300.


----------



## Unikagen

jaliya48 said:


> Love the C460 and the C080! I've been on the lookout for both to compliment my C300.


I love them too! I was lucky to find them both in mint condition. I'm looking at other Citizen ana-digs as well, but the C300 gives me anxiety with how busy that dial is. 

I wouldn't say no to this variant, though:


----------



## mougino

Today's ana-digi: Seiko 'baby Arnie' H556-510A.


----------



## DaleEArnold




----------



## Rocket1991

Analog digital solar Fossil
















It's a fresh model along few made out of castor oil sourced plastic.
This one is back but there is one with transparent case

















Glitter inside is fluorescent


----------



## Rocket1991

Momentum Nereos.
I have one incoming. Digital part seem to be behaving crazy according to e-bay seller.
I will post actual pictures once it arrives.


----------



## mariomart

I'm a sucker for the Citizen Wingman


----------



## Victorv

Not sure what i have on my hands, some Citizen HD maybe?? 

Looks like a good watch, rated 200m, maybe im going to use it on the beach this summer, will think about it


----------



## Victorv

Double post, sorry


----------



## SigDigit

Still the only watch out of 20 that is consistently noticed and complemented on. All for 150 USD.


----------



## Rocket1991

SigDigit said:


> View attachment 16636678
> 
> Still the only watch out of 20 that is consistently noticed and complemented on. All for 150 USD.


These actually pure analog set up. Just instead of hands it's disk with numbers.
You can see on these


----------



## SigDigit

Wow, yours has a 'seconds' disc! Fancy!!!


----------



## Deity42

SigDigit said:


> View attachment 16636678
> 
> Still the only watch out of 20 that is consistently noticed and complemented on. All for 150 USD.


Saw these advertised in Car and Driver for what seemed like a decade, always tempted to pick one up just for nostalgia.


----------



## Rocket1991

SigDigit said:


> Wow, yours has a 'seconds' disc! Fancy!!!


Not mine but i have similar. From fossil and i don't remember who some fashion brand.
Fossil is very stylish.

There is like i said 0 difference between normal analog and this.
I am sure Stauer has all needed for a seconds disk. They just omitted it in the name of style.


----------



## SigDigit

Deity42 said:


> Saw these advertised in Car and Driver for what seemed like a decade, always tempted to pick one up just for nostalgia.


I do think I saw a slick ad in a magazine, then went online and looked at them. I have to thank Stauer. Getting this, my first entry level automatic for getting me into the whole fascination with mechanicals. I see the price went up from 150 to 180 now. Was 150 for very long time.


----------



## that guy

New strap = new excuse to post


----------



## Deity42




----------



## Rocket1991

Wenger LED analog digital!


----------



## mougino




----------



## Mr Auto

My favourite Gshock. (pic from last year)


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## Caledonia

AW-80


----------



## The Rook

JY8100-80L


----------



## Deity42




----------



## E4MAFIA




----------



## E4MAFIA




----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Deity42




----------



## mougino




----------



## roverguy78

Those are all fine and dandy, but now I present the “ultimate” analog digital…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Seabee1

Yeah I know, same watch as the last time but it really is great watch, and useful.


----------



## s.srivatsan




----------



## Rocket1991

s.srivatsan said:


> View attachment 16741252


Analog part missing !?


----------



## s.srivatsan

Woops. Didn't realize this thread is anadigi instead of analog OR digital.


----------



## Deity42

Stainless versions of these coming soon...


----------



## mougino

Deity42 said:


> Stainless versions of these coming soon...
> View attachment 16769217


I was surprised to find that Berny, a Chinese brand, has made a recent homage of this Casio ana-digi classic, with two-tone titanium case, and Miyota movement. Quite refreshing I think:


----------



## Rocket1991

mougino said:


> I was surprised to find that Berny, a Chinese brand, has made a recent homage of this Casio ana-digi classic, with two-tone titanium case, and Miyota movement. Quite refreshing I think:


I seen several 3 button miyota based squares. They are nice. Not much fond of two tone and i think this one has no backlight.

There been Indiglo equipped ones too. Over all i have positive view of the movement apart from two things:
1. digits are tiny for my tastes
2. battery life on these is really short (you lucky to get 2 years out of it)

it would be really nice to see more modern reincarnation with bigger battery and slightly bigger digits.

Same movement was also used by Timex and Breiteling. There were Citizen models too. I think Citizen still makes one or two models based on this movement. But you mostly find it in fashion brands.


----------



## Deity42

Rocket1991 said:


> I seen several 3 button miyota based squares. They are nice. Not much fond of two tone and i think this one has no backlight.
> 
> There been Indiglo equipped ones too. Over all i have positive view of the movement apart from two things:
> 1. digits are tiny for my tastes
> 2. battery life on these is really short (you lucky to get 2 years out of it)
> 
> it would be really nice to see more modern reincarnation with bigger battery and slightly bigger digits.
> 
> Same movement was also used by Timex and Breiteling. There were Citizen models too. I think Citizen still makes one or two models based on this movement. But you mostly find it in fashion brands.
> View attachment 16769489


Is this the same setup as in the Armitron Ridgemont? That one has two modules/batteries, so the ani and digi don't stay synced, bugs me a little.


----------



## Chascomm

mougino said:


> I was surprised to find that Berny, a Chinese brand, has made a recent homage of this Casio ana-digi classic, with two-tone titanium case, and Miyota movement. Quite refreshing I think:


I'd simply call that a two-tone square ana-digi, rather than a Casio homage. Casio is merely that last major brand still making that style, but there were any back in the day. I don't recall anything with the same style of crown and pusher protectors as this Berny.


----------



## Rocket1991

Deity42 said:


> Is this the same setup as in the Armitron Ridgemont? That one has two modules/batteries, so the ani and digi don't stay synced, bugs me a little.


All i saw had one cell.
I recently purchased used Callaway golf merch and Fossil with same Miyota.
I did struggled a lot to open stupidly badly made Calloway back (slots on screwback been made too shallow) and i never got to put cell into Fossil.

Fossil actually had made several nice models with this movement.

I have Freestyle one very nice and with indiglo.

I also have Roots (Chadian fashion brand). some models been actually nice.

I did posted Roots and Freestyle here at some point.

All of them been one cell. I had two Timex funky early 90s things which unfortunately have only digital part working.

Same one cell arrangement.


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Rocket1991

Just in time to add to square analog digital.
New Casio MTPB205

































There are few extra variations of color and bracelet.


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Deity42

These are coming soon too, AQ800.


----------



## SpeedFreek67




----------



## Rocket1991

Deity42 said:


> These are coming soon too, AQ800.
> View attachment 16779957


White dial looks tempting!


----------



## Deity42

Rocket1991 said:


> White dial looks tempting!


Yeah, I was on the fence when I saw the stainless models, then I saw those coming and I'm certain to get the white dial as well.


----------



## Deity42




----------



## archaeobeat




----------



## Rocket1991

GA1000 with "neon illuminator" : UV LEDs and luminescent lume. Negative LC is among worst Casio variety.


----------



## Deity42

Managed to collect Muldoon's watch, just having a lot of fun with it.








Miyota 4800 module with a lot of cool patina.


----------



## roverguy78

Deity42 said:


> Managed to collect Muldoon's watch, just having a lot of fun with it.
> 
> Miyota 4800 module with a lot of cool patina.


Big fan of these! I have quite a few of them. You lucked out getting one of the more legible hand sets.


----------



## Deity42

roverguy78 said:


> Big fan of these! I have quite a few of them. You lucked out getting one of the more legible hand sets.


Thanks! I like that it's integrated (one battery/quartz pulse for both analog and digital, so they stay synced).

I don't think this is the exact one Muldoon was wearing in the movie, but it was available for _cheap_ on ebay! Plus I dig that it's black-painted brass which has led to (IMO) some cool patina. From what I researched there was like a dozen fashion brands using this module, so get what you get.

Just like it and the size and being able to use a strap that I've had in my box for 10 years, lol.


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## mougino

[edited] clearly spam from @eirol , reported


----------



## gaijin

eirol said:


> My favorite analog watches are Firstlady and Goddess watches at https://asorockwatches. They also have men's analog watches.
> View attachment 16823891
> View attachment 16823892


Unless you can explain where the stealth digital features are on your supposedly Ana/Digi watch offerings, you are posting in the wrong forum, mate!


----------



## mougino

gaijin said:


> Unless you can explain where the stealth digital features are on your supposedly Ana/Digi watch offerings, you are posting in the wrong forum, mate!


This user posted 4 links to his supposedly "favorite brand" (=a totally unknown chinese fasion mushroom brand) in a matter of minutes, don't bother. You can report it for spam like I did.


----------



## gaijin

mougino said:


> This user posted 4 links to his supposedly "favorite brand" (=a totally unknown chinese fasion mushroom brand) in a matter of minutes, don't bother. You can report it for spam like I did.


I don't click on links from new users, so I didn't pick up on that - thanks for reporting it.

Looks like the user is already gone


----------



## Rocket1991

mougino said:


> This user posted 4 links to his supposedly "favorite brand" (=a totally unknown chinese fasion mushroom brand) in a matter of minutes, don't bother. You can report it for spam like I did.


I reported same on smartwatches subforum.


----------



## Maxgus




----------



## Racer88

Probably my single favorite watch (which happens to be ana-digi) that would be the "one," if I could only keep one: 
Pro Trek PRW-50Y









As for "interesting" ana-digis... I'm particularly fond of this one (and proud that I found an NOS example): 
G-Shock G-011D-7BDR "Cube."


----------



## GrouchoM

Racer88 said:


> Probably my single favorite watch (which happens to be ana-digi) that would be the "one," if I could only keep one:
> Pro Trek PRW-50Y
> View attachment 16824926


Even more than your GWG-2000?

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## Racer88

GrouchoM said:


> Even more than your GWG-2000?
> 
> Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


I would rank the GWG-2000 as the "top / ultimate G-Shock."

But, if I could keep only ONE watch from the collection, I think the PRW-50Y is hard to beat as an all-around / do-it-all watch.


----------



## Caledonia

AW-80


----------



## sinkdrain

The prw-50


----------



## Saswatch

The single crown Aerospace


----------



## Own2hands




----------



## Drewdoog

Chascomm said:


> Saw this on another forum. The brand is Urban Time Imagination.


Its name is UTI..smh, uninary tract infection


----------



## usclassic

Right now my favorite GAB2100





































as for unusual this Hamilton is perfect


----------



## Rocket1991

U010 Citizen
It has funky early 2000s design.
Digital part is hid behind shutters so you can open windows and it not negative LCD as you may think.
Very beaten up example. When i bid on it it was not looking as scratched as it is.


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Caledonia

Rocket1991 said:


> U010 Citizen
> It has funky early 2000s design.
> Digital part is hid behind shutters so you can open windows and it not negative LCD as you may think.
> Very beaten up example. When i bid on it it was not looking as scratched as it is.
> View attachment 16847099
> 
> View attachment 16847100


The world of watches never fails to amaze, especially digitals.
What a great find.
You need to get some polywatch on that screen mate, it'll really enhance it.


----------



## Rocket1991

Caledonia said:


> The world of watches never fails to amaze, especially digitals.
> What a great find.
> You need to get some polywatch on that screen mate, it'll really enhance it.


It's mineral and scratches are very very deep. bracelet has few connected links with damage which i can attribute to something like motorcycle accident. 
This watch clearly saw some rough times.


----------



## Deity42

Rocket1991 said:


> It's mineral and scratches are very very deep. bracelet has few connected links with damage which i can attribute to something like motorcycle accident.
> This watch clearly saw some rough times.


Sad to hear, hope there is a way to rehab that watch, because it is really something special!


----------



## Caledonia

Rocket1991 said:


> It's mineral and scratches are very very deep. bracelet has few connected links with damage which i can attribute to something like motorcycle accident.
> This watch clearly saw some rough times.


A while back I got a casio from Ebay (seller never told about deep scratch, it had been done deliberate with a metal nail or such)
Took maybe 1 hour of buffing but Polywatch sorted it.
There is definitely one for mineral glass


----------



## roverguy78

The Citizen U010 is a unique module, with a lot of features including world time and EL illumination. Shame these type of hidden LCD watches didn’t really catch on. When you cycle between modes, the LCD shutter closes and reopens in the next mode. It then auto closes after a while unless you are using the chronograph. Cool stuff.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archaeobeat




----------



## Chascomm

Currently my only analog-digital watch; Luch-Technochas on Perlon.


----------



## BLITZMANSCH




----------



## Deity42

Wore my AMW320R while swapping a new battery into my AMW320 while watching a movie where Sylvester Stallone repairs an AMW320.


----------



## Own2hands

Deity42 said:


> Wore my AMW320R while swapping a new battery into my AMW320 while watching a movie where Sylvester Stallone repairs an AMW320.
> View attachment 16867819


Lusted after this one as a kid when I saw it in an ad. Wow, time flies.


----------



## Maddog1970

Aerospace EVO Night Mission


----------



## MissAnthropic




----------



## ned-ludd

Chascomm said:


> Currently my only analog-digital watch; Luch-Technochas on Perlon.


That's brilliant! It never occurred to me to claim a 'Buzz' combo as being an analog-digital. 
Here's my CASIO-Vostok (DW-7500 & Komandirskie 030934).


----------



## Deity42




----------



## Deity42

The Arnold "True Lies"/"Hershey Kiss" dial.


----------



## roverguy78

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WotRUBuyinWotRUSelin

My first Ana-Digi. I never realized how cool these were, I've been missing out for sure.


----------



## Maddog1970

Fast become my “grab and go” watch of choice


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## JinAK

Casio PRT-B70. I had intended to order a G-shock but somehow switched lines on the Casio site. Simply unbelievable how many functions this has and the real usability of the connected features for fishing. Unreal.

Tried to take it off, and I can’t.


----------



## mougino

Still loving my MTP-4700 😍


----------



## Chascomm

mougino said:


> Still loving my MTP-4700 😍
> View attachment 16963531
> 
> View attachment 16963530


It’s like the best of the Omega Speedmaster and Breitling Aerospace in an affordable package. Should we call it the ‘Speedling’?


----------



## Cassady

I posted this earlier in a WRUW thread, but since it fits here, too


----------



## RHS

islander009 said:


> My Casio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks similar to the watch from James Bond Octop


----------



## mougino

RHS said:


> That looks similar to the watch from James Bond Octop


😉








Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200 AKA...


I'm now mostly a mechanical watch wearer, having worn digital watches in my childhood, but the recent purchase of a new Casio impressed on me that they are very much under-appreciated affordables. The watch in question: The Casio AE1200WHD At first sight, this watch has given me delight. It...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## mougino




----------



## Rocket1991

Got it used as is.
Nothing on outside looks alarming.
Nice stainless steel screw back miyota based analog digital.

















What i found inside.... looks like lighting strike occurred there.
Watch is sure dead as it can be.
My guess either someone tried to "charge" battery with 110V or something of this caliber.

That's why worst thing which can happen to quartz watch is DIY genius battery change.









Never seen anything like this before.
World is sure has it share of people who should not be doing what they thing they doing good.


----------



## Chascomm

Rocket1991 said:


> Got it used as.
> Nothing on outside looks alarming.
> Nice stainless steel screw back miyota based analog digital.
> View attachment 16986487
> 
> View attachment 16986489
> 
> 
> What i found inside.... looks like lighting strike occurred there.
> Watch is sure dead as it can be.
> My guess either someone tried to "charge" battery with 110V or something of this caliber.
> 
> That's why worst thing which can happen to quartz watch is DIY genius battery change.
> View attachment 16986499
> 
> 
> Never seen anything like this before.
> World is sure has it share of people who should not be doing what they thing they doing good.


Converted from electric to internal combustion?


----------



## Rocket1991

Another one with polymer strap which failed this year. Put it on leather. Nice and comfy.


----------



## Caledonia

AW-80


----------



## Cassady




----------



## Own2hands

Cassady said:


> View attachment 17028482


You saved me from posting a photo


----------



## Rocket1991

Roots 2000.
Miyota based Canadian fashion brand watch. Why 2000? Because it has built in countdown to year 2000.
Such oddity looks strange today but it was a thing along Y2K bug and greatest celebration of millennia etc.

Good times, as agent Smith said when human civilization was at it's peak.


----------



## Caledonia




----------



## Deity42

This was eating through a battery in under a year for the past few years. I got this before I acquired all of my tools and started changing batteries myself, so I had taken it to "watchmakers" a few times. After I started doing it myself I just replaced the battery with the same I found in there. I finally looked up the user guide for this module and found I've been using the wrong battery all this time, and it's specced for two years with the correct one. Coincidentally the same size battery I have in the mail for another watch. Also coincidentally opened another watch yesterday with the wrong battery installed by a watchmaker.

Just a goofy chain of events.


----------



## Victorv

Deity42 said:


> This was eating through a battery in under a year for the past few years. I got this before I acquired all of my tools and started changing batteries myself, so I had taken it to "watchmakers" a few times. After I started doing it myself I just replaced the battery with the same I found in there. I finally looked up the user guide for this module and found I've been using the wrong battery all this time, and it's specced for two years with the correct one. Coincidentally the same size battery I have in the mail for another watch. Also coincidentally opened another watch yesterday with the wrong battery installed by a watchmaker.
> 
> Just a goofy chain of events.
> View attachment 17079432


Same happens to me with a Ana-digi Casio. I feel i change its battery every 7 or 8 months, maybe i need to check the manual to see if its the correct one

Will post a photo tomorrow

So nice Pulsar bytheway


----------



## Rocket1991

Deity42 said:


> This was eating through a battery in under a year for the past few years. I got this before I acquired all of my tools and started changing batteries myself, so I had taken it to "watchmakers" a few times. After I started doing it myself I just replaced the battery with the same I found in there. I finally looked up the user guide for this module and found I've been using the wrong battery all this time, and it's specced for two years with the correct one. Coincidentally the same size battery I have in the mail for another watch. Also coincidentally opened another watch yesterday with the wrong battery installed by a watchmaker.
> 
> Just a goofy chain of events.
> View attachment 17079432


It happens with some "watchmakers" they squeeze or put smaller one as far as diameter goes. This one i assume takes 371? Or 395?


----------



## Deity42

Rocket1991 said:


> It happens with some "watchmakers" they squeeze or put smaller one as far as diameter goes. This one i assume takes 371? Or 395?


Seiko says SR726SW is spec which apparently equates to 397. It had an SR721SW inside it (which is apparently 621). I haven't looked up the specs of those batteries, but they appear to have identical diameters - the 726 is just a smidge thicker.








I have a DW-1000 with a 280 module, which takes a 2020 lithium battery. It had a 2016 inside.

Both 397 and 2020 are odd batteries...I had to go on Amazon to find them, and there were not many sellers/options for either. I have no doubt that you are right, the watchmakers took what they had on hand based on diameter size and tossed it in.

I am usually the kind of person to be like "let the pros do their job" but this kind of stuff has me taken aback. I think it's funny that I figured out two watches in as many days.


----------



## Rocket1991

Deity42 said:


> Seiko says SR726SW is spec which apparently equates to 397. It had an SR721SW inside it (which is apparently 621). I haven't looked up the specs of those batteries, but they appear to have identical diameters - the 726 is just a smidge thicker.
> View attachment 17080529
> 
> I have a DW-1000 with a 280 module, which takes a 2020 lithium battery. It had a 2016 inside.
> 
> Both 397 and 2020 are odd batteries...I had to go on Amazon to find them, and there were not many sellers/options for either. I have no doubt that you are right, the watchmakers took what they had on hand based on diameter size and tossed it in.
> 
> I am usually the kind of person to be like "let the pros do their job" but this kind of stuff has me taken aback. I think it's funny that I figured out two watches in as many days.


That one very old movement. I seen such oddities only on Swiss quartz. They like this "spacial" crap. 621 is very small cell and they don't last even in new watch, i assume in old one with sticky plastic gears it will drain cell faster due to higher torque on motor. I seen such things on old Nixon analog and some others. 397 is 0.5mm thicker and that actually quite a lot. It adds 10 mah to cell raising it from 23 of 621. In my observations older Pulsars/Lorus with full plastic "Seiko" are battery hogs due to sticking gears. Even if it looks fine on outside it could be lost case on inside. Had two NOS watches with battery life of 2.5 months. Shame. Once plastic starts to "bleed" it's done. Some Swiss full plastic movements are prone to this too. Mostly Ronda. At some point manufactures improved but it hardly helps if you got "lemon". Even if you wash away all sticky things it will return in few months. Done that.


----------



## Rocket1991

Hamilton Khaki = Tissot T-Touch


----------



## Rocket1991

I really wish Casio reissued this one!


----------



## Rocky555

.


----------



## yinzburgher

Wore my Timex Katmai all day.


----------



## Russ1965




----------

